# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  MacBook και Macbook Pro

## kostthem

Γιώργο μήπως πρέπει να βάλεις μνήμη σιγά σιγά; Είναι λίγα τα 512.

Δυστυχώς η Apple δεν έχει επίσημη-αποκλειστική αντιπροσωπεία στην Ελλάδα, έχει απλώς αντιπρόσωπους-πωλητές. Είμαστε πολύ μικρή χώρα με μηδαμινές πωλήσεις. Κάποια στιγμή όμως στο μέλλον θα γίνει το κουλό και θα απολαύσουμε και εμείς (από την ίδια την Apple) τις υπηρεσίες (εξυπηρέτησης, service κλπ) που απολαμβάνουν στο εξωτερικό.

Άντε, καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους!

----------


## kadronarxis

Κώστα, από Σεπτέμβριο η μνήμη.
Και με 512 καλά πάει, πίστεψέ με!
Εντάξει, ίσως ζορίζεται λίγο παραπάνω ο δίσκος.

Cue, ευχαριστώ! Το δικό μου δυστυχώς είναι απλά το macbook και όχι το macbook pro, το οποίο κοστίζει 1000  ευρώ παραπάνω!
Χτες βράδυ που το τέσταρα πάλι, το whining καλά κρατεί όπως και το mooing(άνοιξε-κλείσε τον ανεμιστήρα).
Αλλά οι θερμοκρασίες παίζουν μια-δυο σκάλες πιο κάτω.(καλό αυτό)

----------


## kostthem

Γιωργάρα τώρα γύρισα από δουλειά, γι'αυτό δεν σε πρόλαβα στο iChat. Video chat το βραδάκυ  :Razz:   .

----------


## Νικαετός

Γιώργο , πάρε του μια βασούλα και άφησέ το επάνω . Θαυματουργή . Το δικό μου από τον Φλεβάρη μέχρι σήμερα φολντάρει διαρκώς χωρίς ανεμιστηράκι cpu !

----------


## kostthem

Για πες! Τι; Από που; Πόσο;
(το macbook καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων σε 20 μέρες θα το έχω στα χέρια μου και με ενδιαφέρει!0

----------


## Mac4all

ειναι πραγματικα καλη η βαση με τ ανεμιστηρακια,δοκιμασμενη...εχει δικιο ο Νικαετος

----------


## wintech2003

Νικο θέλω και εγώ να αγοράσω μια.  :Smile:  

Εσυ εχεις αυτή της Titan αγορασμένη απο τον δικό σου?

Ειναι για 15,4" μέγεθος laptop?

----------


## kadronarxis

Παιδιά καλή η βάση αλλά υψώνει αρκετά το λάπτοπ, και δε λέει.
Εντάξει γούστα είναι αυτά,σίγουρα.
Χαμηλά το θέλω το λάπτοπ.
Πάντως σίγουρα αυτές οι βάσεις κάνουν δουλειά, έχω διαβάσει και διάφορα threads για αυτές.

----------


## Reef

καλες οι βασεις αλλα εγω το laptop το χω συνηθως στα ποδια μου

----------


## Mac4all

πιο απλο και γυφτικο  :Razz:   με ολο το συμπαθειο ακριβως επειδη δεν αρεσει σε ολους με εναν μετασχηματιστακο με ρυθμιζομενη ταση και 2 ανεμιστιρακια 4αρια κολλημενα σε λεπτη βασουλα απο πισω απ το Mac να δεις τι ωραια ριχνουν θερμοκρασιες...επισης δοκιμασμενο για μηνες επισης σε folding

επισης βασεις αυτοτροφοδοτουμενες απο usb καλο να αποφευγονται μη τρεχουμε και δε φτανουμε με καμμενη μητρικη(εχει συμβει και αυτο!)

----------


## Νικαετός

> εντάξει δεν έγινε και τίποτα, αλλά έχω καταλάβει ότι όσο και να προσέξεις ένα πράγμα αν είναι να γίνει το κακό, θα γίνει.



LOL , Γιώργο εσύ το ήθελες χαμηλά το λάπτοπ ! Αν είχες πάρει την βασούλα , θα ήσουν μια χαρά  :Twisted Evil:  .

Πέρα από αστεία όμως , πάρε την βάση και να το ακουμπάς εκεί όταν δεν δουλεύεις σε αυτό μόνο όταν φολντάρει . 

@wintech , ναι Titan είναι , με 4 ανεμιστήρια το καλό είναι πως παίρνει ρεύμα ή από το USB (μακριά) ή από μετασχηματιστή απλό .  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## kadronarxis

χαχαχαχα flareman, έτσι ακριβώς είπα και εγώ όταν συνέβη το γεγονός.
Νίκο καλές οι βάσεις αλλά κοστίζουν.Με τα χρήματα εκείνα θα μπορώ να αναβαθμίσω σε 1 GB. :Razz:  
Πάντως το πρόγραμμα folding  που έχει το stanford, είναι optimized για powerpc και όχι για intel.Κάτι μου λέει ότι ο επεξεργαστής δουλεύει κούφια. Κάτι σαν να περιμένεις στο φανάρι και να πατάς το γκάζι τέρμα.

----------


## Νικαετός

> χαχαχαχα flareman, έτσι ακριβώς είπα και εγώ όταν συνέβη το γεγονός.
> Νίκο καλές οι βάσεις αλλά κοστίζουν.Με τα χρήματα εκείνα θα μπορώ να αναβαθμίσω σε 1 GB. 
> Πάντως το πρόγραμμα folding  που έχει το stanford, είναι optimized για powerpc και όχι για intel.Κάτι μου λέει ότι ο επεξεργαστής δουλεύει κούφια. Κάτι σαν να περιμένεις στο φανάρι και να πατάς το γκάζι τέρμα.


Ίσα ίσα , αυτή την αγόρασα 25 ευρώ , νομίζω (σε αυτή την κατηγορία παίζει) βάλε και 10 ευρώ ο μετασχηματιστής ...

A,και κάτι ακόμα . Μην ξεχνάς πως έχω μνήμες από το Μίνι μακ ...που κάθονται ... είναι 2 x 256 , αν έχεις ελεύθερα σλοτ ...δικές σου . 

Α, και όσο για το φόλντιγκ έχεις δίκιο ...δεν προχωράει καθόλου 6 μέρες για 135 πόντους . (Γιαυτό έβαλα windows στο μινάκι και 2 giga και ...πετάει ) Ασχολούμαι μαζί του 1 - 1.30 ώρες την ημέρα πάντως σε mac os , όλες τις άλλες ώρες φολντάρει σε windows .

----------


## kadronarxis

Να σαι καλά Νίκο και ευχαριστώ, αλλά έχω και εγώ 2χ256.
Δεν έχει άλλα ελεύθερα slots, δυστυχώς.

Του έβαλα τώρα το folding από standford και το ceti,μήπως και τσιμπήσω κανέναν εξωγήινο. :ROFL:  

Φοβάμαι το folding μέσα από windows, μήπως και δεν γίνεται σωστή διαχείριση του power management και φάω γκολ από τα αποδυτήρια.

----------


## Νικαετός

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα, τουλάχιστον στο μίνι . Δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα !

Anyway , εσύ αποφασίζεις  :Wink:

----------


## KLG

Γιατί έχει διαφορές το folding απο win και macOS?  Χρησιμοποιούν άλλο client?

----------


## kadronarxis

KLG,είναι δυνατόν να είναι ο ίδιος;
Δύο διαφορετικά λειτουργικά.Άσχετα αν ο επεξεργαστής είναι ο ίδιος.

----------


## kostthem

> Να σαι καλά Νίκο και ευχαριστώ, αλλά έχω και εγώ 2χ256.
> Δεν έχει άλλα ελεύθερα slots, δυστυχώς.
> 
> Του έβαλα τώρα το folding από standford και το ceti,μήπως και τσιμπήσω κανέναν εξωγήινο. 
> 
> Φοβάμαι το folding μέσα από windows, μήπως και δεν γίνεται σωστή διαχείριση του power management και φάω γκολ από τα αποδυτήρια.


Γιωργάρα για να σου πω....
έχω μια μνήμη 512ΜΒ DDR2 @667 από αυτές που φοράει ο intel iMac. Σου κάνει; (έστω για να πας στα 768).
Νομίζω πως φοράτε τις ίδιες.

Περιμένω pm με διεύθυνση  :Wink:  


Νίκο πως πάει το μινάκι; Ευχαριστημένος;

----------


## KLG

> KLG,είναι δυνατόν να είναι ο ίδιος;
> Δύο διαφορετικά λειτουργικά.Άσχετα αν ο επεξεργαστής είναι ο ίδιος.


Φυσικά και είναι δυνατον Το ίδιο πρόγραμμα, απο την ίδια εταιρία χρησιμοποιεί τους ίδιους αλγόριθμους για τους υπολογισμούς.  Να το θέσω αλλιώς. Ειναι port της έκδοσης των windows? Αν ναι , τα προβλήματα είναι απαράδεκτα και πρέπει να το κυνηγήσετε. Αν οχι και είναι δουλεία κάποιου τρίτου, τότε πάσο, δεν μπορούν να γίνουν και θαύματα.

----------


## kadronarxis

KLG, το ένα είναι για powerpc επεξεργαστή και λειτουργικό windows, και το άλλο για windows επεξεργαστές και windows.
Αυτό λέμε, ότι δεν υπάρχει έκδοση για intel επεξεργαστές σε λειτουργικό macosx.
Καλοκαίρι είναι εκεί στο stanford, αράξαν τα παιδιά.

----------


## Patentman

Σε χαιρομαι ομως kadronarxis που παρολο που εισαι ενθερμος υποστηρικτης της apple δεν σε εμποδιζει να δεις τα καλα και τα κακα, και προπαντως να τα αναφερεις.  :One thumb up:  

Μια χαρα ειναι τα μηχανακια, τουλαχιστον στο ειδος τους (εξιδικευμενες εφαρμοφες) ηταν αχτυπητα. Ομορφα, περιποιημενα, κομπλε. Λιγο στα περιφερειακα κολουσαν παλια αλλα πλεον παρελθον και αυτο. Αντε να βγει και native υποστηριξη στα Intel-based να ξαναπαρουν τα πρωτεια.

Καλοριζικο το νεο MAC.  :Smile:

----------


## kadronarxis

Με απλά και λίγα λόγια, patentman, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Νικαετός

> Νίκο πως πάει το μινάκι; Ευχαριστημένος;


Πάρα πολύ ! 

Τώρα που θα το πάρω μαζί στις διακοπές ( το λάπτοπ το συνταξιοδότησα) και θα ασχολούμαι αποκλειστικά με αυτό για έναν + μήνα , θα μεταφέρω περισσότερες εντυπώσεις . Πάντως μέχρι τώρα δουλεύει ΑΨΟΓΑ .

Γιώργο  σχετικά με το φόλντιγκ , μάλλον ΠΑΡΑάραξαν και μάλιστα όχι τώρα , αλλά εδώ και καιρό . Ακόμα δεν υπάρχει client ούτε για 64μπιτο λειτουργικό .

----------


## tsakaloutis82

το έχω στα χέρια μου και εγώ μερικές μέρες τώρα. μερικές παρατηρήσεις από έναν switcher λοιπόν:

το λειτουργικό είναι κυμπάρικο και εύχρηστο. θέλει λίγο χρόνο μαζί του για τα βασικά. :One thumb up: 

το design, η χρηστικότητα και οι μικρές λεπτομέρειες του macbook είναι  καταπληκτικά. καθιστούν το μηχανάκι κάτι παραπάνω από τίμιο.  :One thumb up:  Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως διακοσμητικό :Cool: 

ανεβάζει πάρα πολύ θερμοκρασία. δεν το πίστευα αλλά όντως δεν μπορείς να το έχεις στα γονατά σου. δε βλέπω διαφορά στην απόδοση αλλά στην ψυχολογία μου καθώς το βλέπω να ψήνεται :Sorry: 

το parallels είναι από τα πιο χρήσιμα προγράμματα που έχω δει :Worthy:  

αλλά άν αρχίσεις να το φορτώνεις ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ παραπάνω Ram γιατί γρήγορα κατάλαβα τι είναι αυτό το beachball που διάβαζα στα ξένα φόρα. :Thinking: 

Δυστυχώς πάσχω από mooing. Ασφαλώς δεν ακούγεται σε φυσιολογικές συνθήκες αλλά σε σχετική ησυχία. Και πάλι καμμία διαφορά στην απόδοση αλλά στην ψυχολογία μου :Scared: 

Μετά τους 70 + βαθμούς ανοίγουν οι ανεμιστήρες για τα καλά. Δλδ καμία σχέση με τους ανεμιστήρες του mooing. Ειναι ένας κλιμακωτός, πολύ δυνατός ήχος σαν να απογειώνεται αεροπλάνο όταν ξεκινάνε οι ανεμιστήρες και σαν να προσγειώνεται όταν κλείνουν. Kadronarxis έχεις διαπιστώσει και εσύ αυτό το φαινόμενο ή είναι δικό μου "προνόμιο";

Περισσότερα, εν καιρώ

----------


## kadronarxis

χαχαχα, *ΜΕ ΓΕΙΑ ΡΕ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!*
Σιδερένιο και καλοδούλευτο.

Είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λες και το δικό μου.Το δικό μου βέβαια δεν φτάνει τους 70 σε νορμάλ χρήση, περιορίζεται στους 60-62 βαθμούς.

Είσαι πλέον ένας ακόμα switcher που προστίθεται στον μακρύ κατάλογο. :One thumb up:  

RAM θέλει οπωσδήποτε...άσε με βαράς στο αδύνατο σημείο.

άντε γερά!!!

----------


## tsakaloutis82

νομίζω ότι σε άκουσα! :Laughing:  

μεγάλη ευχή το "σιδερένιο"! άντε να δούμε!

----------


## Νικαετός

> RAM θέλει οπωσδήποτε...άσε με βαράς στο αδύνατο σημείο.
> 
> άντε γερά!!!


Το κακό είναι πως είναι πανάκριβες οι μνήμες ...δεν θυμάμαι αν το είχα αναφέρει , αλλά 2 Χ 1 GB = 500 σχεδόν ευρώ ...(όλο και κάποια  έκπτωση σου κάνουν πάντως  :Wink: )

----------


## kadronarxis

tsakalouti, χαχαχα βγάλτο στη βεράντα να το βγάλω και εγώ, μήπως μέσω wireless καταφέρουμε τίποτα. :Razz:  

Νίκο, εντάξει 2 γίγα θα ήταν το καλύτερο από όλα.Πιστεύω και με 1 GB γίνεται δουλειά.Απλά να φύγουν λίγο τα beachballs.1 γίγα (2x512) κοστίζουν κάπου 100 ευρώ.Τα modules πρέπει να είναι τα ίδια για να μη χαθεί το dual channel.

----------


## tsakaloutis82

επηρεάζει πολύ την απόδοση το dual channel? άμα τις αλλάξουμε μία - μία θα έχει πρόβλημα;

γείτονα δεν είναι κακή ιδέα το wireless!! να δω και αν δουλεύει!  :ROFL:  γιατί το modem του dsl είναι μόνο για windows και τρέχω με τα stickακια στο σπίτι σαν τον τρελό!

----------


## kadronarxis

Αν δεν παίξεις με dual channel, θα έχεις μια πτώση περίπου 5% όπως έχω διαβάσει.
Απλά βάζεις και δοκιμάζεις.
Dual channel είναι σίγουρα καλύτερο για να έχει ο κάθε πυρήνας το δικό του module.

έχεις modem για windows;;!!! Βγες μπαλκόνι,έλεγξε αν περνάει κανείς απο κάτω, και μετά σαβούρωσέ το! :Razz:  

Δανείστηκα από φίλο το 585 speedtouch, και πάει πολύ καλά με το macbook!

----------


## kadronarxis

Ένα μεγάαααλο δημόσιο ευχαριστώ στον kostthem, που με έξοδα δικά του(courrier) μου έστειλε μια μνήμη ΓΝΗΣΙΑ από έναν intel imac , 512ΜΒ DDR2, και τώρα έχω 768ΜΒ.
Τι άλλο να πω, αδερφέ με σκλάβωσες. :Worthy:   :Respekt:

----------


## nickolas2005

Δωρεαν? Αν ναι kostthem θα μου πάρεις και εμένα ένα τροφοδοτικό με έξοδα courier δικά μου αυτή τη φορα.. :ROFL:

----------


## kostthem

:Razz:  
Ο καθένας μας που θα είχε μια μνήμη που κάθεται δίπλα του το ίδιο θα έκανε!!!


Αντε γερά  :One thumb up:  
@copycleft by kadronarxis

----------


## radiodj105

Θέλω κι εγώ μνήμη!

----------


## kostthem

> Δωρεαν? Αν ναι kostthem θα μου πάρεις και εμένα ένα τροφοδοτικό με έξοδα courier δικά μου αυτή τη φορα..



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## euromedi

> που με έξοδα δικά του(courrier) μου έστειλε μια μνήμη .
> Τι άλλο να πω, αδερφέ με σκλάβωσες.


Θα ήθελα να σου διορθώσω το κείμενο , δεν είναι " μου έστειλε" , αλλά " με έστειλε". :Respekt:  
Όχι επειδή μιλάς με μη Μακεδόνες να αλλάζουμε τα Ελληνικά μας !!!!! :Respekt:   :Respekt:  .
Και για να έρθουμε στο θέμα : Εγώ έχω να κάνω παράπονα - καταγγελεία - διαμαρτυρία για τον kostthem .
1) Γιατί ενώ του τα δίνω δανεικά , δεν μου τα επιστρέφει ( Βλέπε jetspeed 520 !!!)
2) Γιατί ενώ προσπάθησα να τον μυήσω σε windows , πήγε και έμπλεξε με δαγκωμένα μήλα και .... τίγρεις !!!!!

Υ.Γ. Μην τυχόν μου επιστρέψεις το jetspeed , έχω 3-4 router που "κάθονται" στο σπίτι.

----------


## kostthem

Το έχω έτοιμο στην σακούλα και κάθε πρωί το ξεχνάω  :Whistle:

----------


## kadronarxis

euromedi, με σε τε, μου σου του, όλα το ίδιο πράγμα είναι!
Τώρα τελευταία έχω αρχίσει τα μου σου του, και ανησυχώ.

Τις τελευταίες 12 ώρες βαράει folding κανονικά στο @seti, το macbook.
Αν δεν καεί ο επεξεργαστής, σίγουρα θα αρπάξει η οθόνη μιας και η κάψα απο τα ανεμιστηράκια την χτυπάει στο κέντρο από κάτω.

Δείτε λίγο και μια φώτο:

----------


## WAntilles

Σέλω κι εγώ σκιούλες στα παράσυρα.  :Embarassed:

----------


## kadronarxis

χαχαχα....wan αν δεν το έγραφες δεν θα το πρόσεχα.
Πράγματι, τα περισσότερα παράθυρα στον mac ρίχνουν μια σκιά πίσω.
Καλόοοο!!!

----------


## KLG

> Σέλω κι εγώ σκιούλες στα παράσυρα.


Wan το έχεις διαβάσει κιόλας το σχετικό howto
Αν και για Gnome θέλει λίγο tweaking, αλλά στο τσακιστερό σου μηχάνημα δεν θα καταλάβεις lags.

----------


## drone

Μόλις τελείωσα το σετάρισμα στο MacBook μου.
MacBook 2G white 2Gb Ram, router Speedtouch 536v6 (firmware 6.1.0.5), ADSL 384/182 και έκανα videoconference με τον defcom1 στο Λονδίνο.
ΥΓ1. Το μηχανάκι είναι άπαιχτο (1 μήνας στην κατοχή μου).
ΥΓ2. Με πέθαναν οι ρυθμίσεις για το ιchat αλλά τελικά τα κατάφερα.
ΥΓ3. Είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος και από το μόντεμ.

----------


## kostthem

Καλορίζικο φίλε  :Razz:  
(άντε να έρθει και το δικό μου) !

----------


## nickolas2005

καλα ρε πόσοι πήρατε??? :Razz:

----------


## drone

Είναι το δεύτερο (1ο ο iMac G5 20" PPC) και σαν φορητός ο MacBook με καλύπτει απόλυτα (ιδιαίτερα η διάσταση της οθόνης). Για την αγορά μέτρησε και το ichat (αν και με δυσκόλεψαν οι ρυθμίσεις) ώστε να επικοινωνώ με βίντεο με τον IMac στο σπίτι. Αναμένω το Skype υποστήριξη βίντεο για να δω αν είναι καλύτερο και ευκολότερο στις συνδέσεις ιδίως με PC.
ΥΓ. Έχω και ένα PC σε κουτί Kantalf (dual boot SUSE/XP) για βαριές εργασίες (AMD 64 X2, 2Gb ram).

----------


## kadronarxis

Με γεια και καλοδούλευτο drone.

----------


## kadronarxis

ένα ακόμη μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Κώστα(kostthem), για άλλα 512ΜΒ μνήμης που μου έστειλε.
Αδερφέ, σύνολο 1 γίγα χάρη σε σένα.
Τι να πω άλλο, ευχαριστώ. :Worthy:   :Clap:

----------


## kostthem

Η δεύτερη μνήμη είναι από τον Ζαφείρη  :One thumb up:  

(έλα και μάλλον αύριο έρχεταιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι εν μέσω δρακοντίων μέτρων ασφαλείας το macbook -εν ονόματι "Μήτσος"-)

----------


## kadronarxis

Χαιρετίσματα και ευχαριστώ πες του, Κώστα.
Με το καλό να το πάρεις!

Με την ευκαιρία να πω ότι εδώ και 2 βδομάδες, το έχω λιώσει το macbook(βλέπουμε παιδικά με τη μικρή), και δεν φοβάται τίποτα!
Σε κεκλιμένα επίπεδα το έχω αφήσει, η μικρή έχει βαρέσει μπουνιά στα πλήκτρα!!!!, άνοιγμα-κλείσιμο συνέχεια, στην παραλία με την άμμο το πήγα(!!!), Αμάσητο!!!

----------


## nobleman

Εγώ γιατί έσκασα τα διπλά και πήρα το MacBook Pro? Δεν ήξερα, δεν ρώταγα;;;  :Twisted Evil: 

BTW @kadronarxis, έχεις το link για την θερμοκρασία;

----------


## kadronarxis

http://www.intelmactemp.com/list?v_macosxver=10.4.7

αυτό εννοείς;

----------


## chfilis

παιδες θελω την βοήθεια σας.

λοιπον αρχικα θα σας πω τον πονο μου.....ξεκινάω να κοιταω το macbook και ενώ ειχα καταλήξει ποιο να πάρω κάνω τη παραγγελία και μου λένε οτι οι 100gb σκλήροι ειναι sold out και θα πρέπει να περιμένω ενα μήνα....εν το μεταξύ αρχίζω να καλοβλέπω το macbook pro λόγο της ανεξάρτητης καρτας γραφικών κυρίως....και εκεί που λέω μιας και το macbook oπως το θελω δεν το εχει ας παμε στο macbook pro 15" για να εχει και καλυτερη καρτα γραφικών τσουπ σκαει μηνυμα στην παραγγελία ότι όλα τα 15" ειναι sold out.....ολα αυτα τα μηνύματα τα έπαιρνα από αμερική μιας και ειχα την ευκαιρία να το αγοράσω από εκει, αφου ο ξαδερφος μου θα έρθει τώρα και θα μπορουσε να μου το φέρει....τελικά η πτήση έφυγε και μεσα mac δεν έχει και ο λόγος ήταν το sold out....για να πάρω το ιδιο μηχάνημα ελλάδα θέλω 600 παραπανω...αλλα για  πείτε μου εντυπώσεις?βασικα αρχικά ελεγα για:
macbook
2ghz duo
2gb ram
100gb HD

και μετα ειπα απλά να παω στο 
macbook pro 
2ghz
1gb
100gb
15" glossy

η συμβουλή σας ποια θα ηταν τι να έπαιρνα?το έχω ερωτευτή το μηχανάκι και ειμαι ικανος να παω αμερική μονο και μόνο για να το πάρω...προτιμώ να δώσω 800 ευρω για το ταξιδι αμερική παρα να τα δώσω στην rainbow...για την ακρίβεια το δευτερο μηχανημα που σας ειπα εκανε 2300 αν θυμαμαι καλα....και με τη διαφορα ευρώ δολλαριου ερχοταν στα 1780 στην ελλαδα το μηχανακι αυτο κανει γυρω στα 2500 αρα με βγαζει να παω αμερικη να το παρω....

----------


## kadronarxis

chfilis, εξαρτάται...
Το macbook pro, σου δίνει περισσότερες δυνατότητες όπως μια πολύ δυνατή κάρτα γραφικών για παιχνίδια ή εξαιρετικές εφαρμογές όπως επεξεργασία video με το Cinema 4D και άλλα.
Για normal χρήση, το macbook πιστεύω θα σε ικανοποιήσει απόλυτα.
Το setup που έχεις παρουσιάσει με τη 2 γίγα μνήμη και τον 100-άρη σκληρό είναι φανταστικά καλό.Απλά ο τρόπος για να το έχεις στα χέρια σου, εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από σένα.

Σίγουρα όμως και τα δύο μηχανάκια είναι ονειρεμένα.

----------


## kostthem

My Macbook

Ήρθε το κουκλάκι, ρίξτε μια ματιά. Δεν είναι review, μερικές photos είναι μόνο (πλάκα έχει το full screen video chat από το κρεβάτι!)

----------


## hemlock

Τυχερακια Kostthem.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kadronarxis

Με γεια Kosttem.!!!
Καλοδούλευτο.
Ωραίες και οι φωτογραφίες. :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

Μεγειέςςςςςς  :One thumb up:

----------


## kostthem

Thanks guys!!!!!!

_(το εργαλείο πετάει)_

----------


## Nimrod7

Όποιος ψάχνει μνήμες για μακ www.crucial.com.
218.54 Ευρώ τα 2GB για το Macbook.

Απο κει έχω βάλει στον powermac και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
Και δεν χρειάζεται να αγχώνεσαι αν δουλέψουν οι μνήμες...  :Clap:

----------


## WAntilles

Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά μιας και ανακλήθηκαν 4 εκ. μπαταρίες DELL, κατασκευής Sony - αυτές που εκρήγνυνται - η Sony δεν είναι και εκείνη που κατασκευάζει τις μπαταρίες των Power / Mac - Book;

----------


## kostthem

Αφορά μπαταρίες που είχαν κατασκευαστεί από το 2004 έως και τον Φεβρουάριο του 2006. Οπότε είναι μάλλον δύσκολο τουλάχιστον στα Macbooks που είναι φρέσκα. Από εκεί και πέρα δεν γνωρίζω αν "φοράνε" Sony μπαταρίες τα μοντέλα της Apple πλέον. Σίγουρα κάποια παλιά μοντέλα (όχι όλα, δεν είναι ένας ο προμηθευτής συνήθως στην Apple) είχαν τέτοιες μπαταρίες.

----------


## Νικαετός

Στο ίδιο άρθρο , όπου αναφέρεται η ανάκληση των DELL λάπτοπ , αναφέρεται WAn , πως και η Apple μελετά την περίπτωση της ανάκλησης ...

----------


## nobleman

Πάντως το δικό μου όταν επανήλθε από το rainbow-service πριν κανα μήνα, είχε αντικατασταθεί η μπαταρία σιωπηλά...

----------


## nobleman

BTW, People, 

Τα έχω κάνει σαλάτα με τον σκληρό μου... έχει φτιάξει - άγνωστο πώς, πιθανολογώ από restart - μερικούς ακόμα admin εκτός από μένα, ήτοι admin 1, 2, 3 etc και μου έχει φάει 50GB κοντά... τους διέγραψα από τον φάκελο user αλλά τα GB πουθενά... ούτε στο system preferences/account έχει κάτι...

Για το λόγο αυτό, σκέφτομαι ότι είναι καιρός να παίξω λίγο με ένα clean-installation και να βάλω αυτά που θέλω εγώ από τότε που το πήρα έτοιμο, με τα Ελληνικά του, αλλά δεν το έχω ξανακάνει... 

Πώς ξεκινάμε;;; Ποιον οδηγό να ακολουθήσω;;; Ή υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να πάρω πίσω τα γκίγκα μου;;;

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Πώς ξεκινάμε;;; Ποιον οδηγό να ακολουθήσω;;; Ή υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να πάρω πίσω τα γκίγκα μου;;;


Οδηγός, τί οδηγός; Linux θα σετάρεις για να χρειάζεσαι οδηγό; Ήμαρτον ρε παιδιά, τα έχετε τα μηχανήματα μπροστά σας, τα βλέπετε, ξέρετε πόσο απλό είναι να δουλεύεις, γιατί κάνετε αναγωγές σε άλλα πράγματα, ξένα προς τον Macintosh;

Τρόπος για να πάρεις πίσω τα GB σου υπάρχει, σαφώς. Εκτός και αν είναι θέμα corrupted filesystem, που δεν το νομίζω. Δες μέσω Terminal πού βρίσκεται ο κύριος όγκος των δεδομένων σου, με την εντολή


```
sudo du -h -d 1 /
```

και συνέχισε να κατεβαίνεις,μέχρι να δεις πού είναι τα Giga σου.

----------


## nobleman

Λυπάμαι αλλά η απάντησή σου δεν βοηθάει καθόλου... έχω χρόνια στα windows αλλά μερικές μέρες στο macintosh και μάλιστα με προβληματικές καταστάσεις ελέω MBP... αν απαξιώνουμε έτσι κάθε ερώτηση με ήμαρτον κλπ, καλύτερα να καθόμαστε στα αυγά μας παρά να κινδυνεύουμε να χαρακτηριστούμε αδαείς...
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι να κάνω από δω και πέρα;

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Δεν με κατάλαβες! Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι κουβαλάς ακόμα την νοοτροπία των windows. Στον Macintosh τα πάντα είναι απλά. Βάλε το DVD της εγκατάστασης και ξεκίνα. Θα καταλάβεις από μόνος σου τί πρέπει να κάνεις, εκτός κι αν δεν έχεις καμία σχέση με το αντικείμενο και μπερδεύεις την τοστιέρα με το τηλέφωνο, πράγμα που δεν νομίζω.  :Smile: 

Τα GB σου δεν είναι χαμένα. Για κάποιο λόγο έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το FileVault (αλήθεια, γιατί :Wink: . Το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να το απενεργοποιήσεις. System Preferences->Security->Turn off FileVault.

Edit: Από την εικόνα βλέπω δύο χρήστες, τον ένα που είσαι λογκαρισμένος (admin), και βλέπω ότι ο άλλος χρήστης είναι .admin. Κατάφερες και έβαλες τελεία στην αρχή ονόματος χρήστη; Δεν γίνεται αυτό, εκτός και αν είναι η φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά του FileVault.

----------


## WAntilles

> Δες μέσω Terminal πού βρίσκεται ο κύριος όγκος των δεδομένων σου, με την εντολή
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo du -h -d 1 /
> ```


Μπα-μπα, τί έγινε;

Στο σούπερ-ντούπερ "φιλικό" και "εύχρηστο" Μακοσχί, χρειαστήκαμε κονσόλα;  :HaHa:

----------


## kostthem

Εδώ ο Wan έχει δίκιο. Πως το καταφέρατε αυτό; Και για πιο λόγο; Το λέω επειδή είμαι άσχετος από αυτά και ότι έχω κάνει μέχρι σήμερα (εκτός από κάτι tips σε ξένα sites) το έχω κάνει από γραφικό περιβάλλον. Μήπως ο φίλος τα ψιλοπείραξε όλα από περιέργεια να μάθει το OS του (καλά έκανε αν το έκανε, εγώ βαριέμαι);

Σίγουρα υπάρχει η επιλογή της κονσόλας, που μερικοί την λατρεύουν (εντελώς unix κατάσταση) αλλά εγώ δεν....

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Δεν με κατάλαβες! Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι κουβαλάς ακόμα την νοοτροπία των windows.


Δλδ το macOSX είναι λειτουργικό που ο καθένας το ξέρει απο όταν βγήκε απο την κοιλιά της μάνας του; Εντάξει, είναι εύκολο, αλλα ας μην το ξεφτιλίσουμε κ όλας.

@nobleman, υπάρχει περίπτωση το μικρό disk space να οφείλεται στα τεράστεια swapspaces που φτιάχνει το OSX. Δεν θυμάμαι πως διορθώνεται όμως :/

Console FTW.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Μπα-μπα, τί έγινε;
> 
> Στο σούπερ-ντούπερ "φιλικό" και "εύχρηστο" Μακοσχί, χρειαστήκαμε κονσόλα;


Τα κουβαδάκια σου και σε άλλη παραλία. Είσαι moderator ή το έχεις για μόστρα και μόνο;
Και απλώς και μόνο για "να μην πέσει κάτω", την κονσόλα την γουστάρω και προσπαθώ να μεταδώσω συνεχώς αυτήν την σπίθα. Εκτός αυτού, ακριβώς επειδή το MacOS είναι λειτουργικό που σκέφτεται τον χρήστη, τον *απλό χρήστη*, τα "ευαίσθητα" /bin, /sbin, κτλ. είναι κρυμμένα στον Finder (μην ρωτήσεις τί είναι ο Finder, βάλε MacOS να δεις), και είναι πολύ πιθανόν να ήταν κάποιο ξεχασμένο αρχείο στο  /tmp. Με την κονσόλα θα φανούν όλα.

Άντε τώρα να κομπαϊλάρεις τον πυρήνα σου ξανά.

----------


## WAntilles

> Τα κουβαδάκια σου και σε άλλη παραλία.


Όπως βλέπεις:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...1&postcount=69

Δεν διακατέχονται από εμπάθεια όλοι οι Mac users.

----------


## kadronarxis

Απλά το macosx και τα μηχανήματα της apple, δεν παίζονται με τίποτα.
είμαι Κατερίνη, είμαι Λιτόχωρο και μπαίνω μέσω ichat και skype και ΒΛΕΠΩ με την ενσωματωμένη κάμερα αλλά και συνομιλώ με τα ενσωματωμένα ηχεία και μικρόφωνο τα φιλαράκια μου.

Και με isdn 64k, πάει ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ.

Μετανοείτε άπιστοι...τα μηχανάκια της apple και η όλη φιλοσοφία(Think Different) είναι από άλλον πλανήτη.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Μετανοείτε άπιστοι...τα μηχανάκια της apple και η όλη φιλοσοφία(Think Different) είναι από άλλον πλανήτη.


kadro ο Μετανοείτε  :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## KLG

Πάντως πιστέυω οτι το support δίνεται καλύτερα απο την κονσόλα. Τρεις γραμμές εντολών, μπορεί να είναι 45 κλικλικια και ανεβοκατεβάσματα παραθύρων. Το κέλυφος του macOSX είναι απο τα γερά χαρτιά του. Αν η Apple δεν ήταν Sith Lord, θα μπορούσε να μοιράσει μερικά στοιχεία και να φτιαχτεί το unix for the masses... Αλλά.. αλλά. 

Τώρα εργαλεια που κρύβουν το /bin /sbin κτλ κτλ τα θεωρώ εντελώς ηλίθια, αλλά και απαραίτητα. Αν κάποιος επιμένει να παίζει με τα αρχεία του συστήματος, θα πρέπει να ξέρει τι κάνει. Αλλά αντι όλων αυτών των αηδιών, καλύτερα θα ήταν να απαγορέυουν την GUI είσοδο του admin. Όλα τα άλλα είναι υπεκφυγές μιας και γνωρίζουμε οτι μλκας είναι ανίκητος.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Άστο, WAn. Η παράθεση που έκανες ήταν εκτός τόπου τελείως. Όταν καταλάβεις για ποιό λόγο κατέφυγα εγώ στην κονσόλα, σε ποιό πράγμα αναφέρεται (και γιατί) ο kostthem, και ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα του φίλου που ζητάει βοήθεια, τα συζητάμε. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβεις ποτέ την ανωτερότητα του MacOS, γιατί είσαι εμπαθής και κολλημένος.

Τα κουβαδάκια σου λοιπόν, και σε άλλη παραλία. Άντε να κομπαϊλάρεις πυρήνα για να ξεζουμίσεις το τσακιστερό σου μηχάνημα.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Mα έτσι και αλλιώς, δεν μπορεί ένας χρήστης να παίξει με αρχεία του συστήματος. Το οτι τα κρύβει ο finder το θεωρώ πολύ καλό, καθώς έτσι δεν μπερδεύεται ο χρήστης (ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ /ΒΙΝ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΣΚΟ ΜΟΥ, ΙΟΣ; ΦΤΟΥ ΜΑ ΟΙ ΜΑΚ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΛΛΑΝΕ!!!). Eννοείται οτι δεν έχει κανένα νοημα να μπορείς να προσπελάσεις το /bin /sbin κτλ απο τον finder. 

Eίναι κάτι που θα ήθελα να δω και το gnome στο linux να κάνει (και μιας και έχουν πάρει απο πίσω τον finder φαντάζομαι οτι θα γίνει και αυτό)




> Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβεις ποτέ την *ανωτερότητα* του MacOS, γιατί είσαι εμπαθής και κολλημένος.


Οh please...

----------


## nobleman

Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ με διαφωτίσατε πλήρως... :Thinking:   :Embarassed:   :Sorry:  

Θα αναφερθώ σε τρία σημεία:

1. Όντως το FileVault το έχω ενεργοποιήσει από περιέργεια και προσπάθησα μετά που διαπίστωσα και φυσικά αφού δεν κατάλαβα τι κάνει, θεωρώντας ότι αυτό φταίει, να το απενεργοποιήσω, αλλά δυστυχώς στο τέλος της διαδικασίας μου βγάζει σφάλμα συστήματος και μάλιστα μου το βγάζει ελληνικά, ενώ εγώ έχω ρυθμίσει το MACOS X στην Αγγλική...

2. Το «μλκας είναι ανίκητος» ως υποννοούμενο, ευελπιστώ ότι δεν απευθύνεται σε όποιον δεν γεννήθηκε να τα ξέρει όλα και επιμένει να κάνει ζημιές ως αυτοδίδακτος... κάπως έτσι έμαθα στα windows όλα αυτά τα χρόνια... λόγω χρόνου όμως, δεν μπήκα στο linux ή σε άλλη κονσόλα... να απολογηθώ;

3. Τέλος, το πρόβλημά μου είναι πώς θα διορθώσω την μλκ που έκανα για να κερδίσω πίσω τα GB, άνευ φορμαρίσματος... αυτό το admin.sparseimage είναι 59GB!!!

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ με διαφωτίσατε πλήρως...   
> 
> Θα αναφερθώ σε τρία σημεία:
> 
> 1. Όντως το FileVault το έχω ενεργοποιήσει από περιέργεια και προσπάθησα μετά που διαπίστωσα και φυσικά αφού δεν κατάλαβα τι κάνει, θεωρώντας ότι αυτό φταίει, να το απενεργοποιήσω, αλλά δυστυχώς στο τέλος της διαδικασίας μου βγάζει σφάλμα συστήματος και μάλιστα μου το βγάζει ελληνικά, ενώ εγώ έχω ρυθμίσει το MACOS X στην Αγγλική...
> 
> 2. Το «μλκας είναι ανίκητος» ως υποννοούμενο, ευελπιστώ ότι δεν απευθύνεται σε όποιον δεν γεννήθηκε να τα ξέρει όλα και επιμένει να κάνει ζημιές ως αυτοδίδακτος... κάπως έτσι έμαθα στα windows όλα αυτά τα χρόνια... λόγω χρόνου όμως, δεν μπήκα στο linux ή σε άλλη κονσόλα... να απολογηθώ;
> 
> 3. Τέλος, το πρόβλημά μου είναι πώς θα διορθώσω την μλκ που έκανα για να κερδίσω πίσω τα GB, άνευ φορμαρίσματος...


Επειδή πραγματικά έχεις φτάσει σε μια πολύ περίεργη κατάσταση (2-3 admins) θα σου έλεγα να περάσεις τα αρχεία σου σε ένα εξωτερικό δίσκο/άλλο μηχάνημα και να κάνεις ένα clean install (δεν σου λέω να παίξεις με τον partition manager γιατί εγώ την πρώτη φορά που το προσπάθησα έχασα όλα τα δεδομένα μου)

Πάντως. Για αρχή.
Προσπάθησε να καθαρίσεις τα swap files. Eίχα και εγώ ένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38643

Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο μέχρι στιγμής.

Edit:
Αυτό το sparseimage είναι ένα είδος virtual disk. Aνοιξε το και δες αν έχεις πετάξει τίποτα μέσα του. Αν είναι κενό (άδειο) μπορείς ελεύθερα να το σβήσεις. (δες επίσης αν αυτά που έχει μέσα είναι απλά ένας κλώνος του δίσκους σου, κάτι το οποίο θα οφείλεται στο filevault)

----------


## kostthem

Ξεκινώντας από το DVD του Tiger δεν υπάρχουν σχετικές επιλογές να δουλέψεις από εκεί;

----------


## KLG

> 2. Το «μλκας είναι ανίκητος» ως υποννοούμενο, ευελπιστώ ότι δεν απευθύνεται σε όποιον δεν γεννήθηκε να τα ξέρει όλα και επιμένει να κάνει ζημιές ως αυτοδίδακτος... κάπως έτσι έμαθα στα windows όλα αυτά τα χρόνια... λόγω χρόνου όμως, δεν μπήκα στο linux ή σε άλλη κονσόλα... να απολογηθώ;


Tο «μλκας είναι ανίκητος» απευθύνεται σε αυτόν που θα σβήσει το /bin επειδή το θεωρεί παρακλάδι του recycle bin, σε αυτόν που θα σησει το ios.sys επειδή το θεωρεί ιο, θα κάνει 7 φορές την εγκατάσταση μιας λινουξ διανομής επειδή προσπέρασε βιαστικά μια επιλογή. Αν βρίσκεις τον εαυτό σου σε μια απο τις παραπάνω κατηγορίες, δεν είναι κακό, εγώ τον δικό μου τον βρίσκω σε 2 πάντως  :Wink:  

To γεγονός είναι, οτι μια σουπερ-ντουπερ προστασία απο τον χρήστη δεν μπορεί να είναι αποτελεσματική γιατί ο χρήστης θα σκεφτεί να κάνει το πιο κουλό. Αυτο το είχα διαπιστώσει απο προσωπική πείρα, και το διδάχθηκα στο πρώτο μάθημα προγραμματισμού, όταν αναφέρθηκε το περίφημο user interface. Όλες αυτες οι δικλείδες, επι της ουσίας είναι βιτρίνα, υποτιμούν τον χρήστη που του φοράνε την κουκουλα dumb user u don't know a shit και όταν ο χρήστης φτάνει σε ένα επόμενο επίπεδο, (που μονο απο την διαδικασία χάλασε, ψαξε, φτιάξε μπορεί) του σπάνε τα νεύρα.

----------


## dtoubi

Εγω μια απλή απορία έχω.... σε ένα thread που έχει να κάνει με τα μηλαράκια, τι σχέση έχουν άνθρωποι που δεν ασχολούνται με αυτά να τα σχολιάζουν;;; Δηλαδή πραγματικά τι μπορεί να προσφέρει σε αυτούς που το επισκέπτονται για να μάθουν κανα 2 πραγματάκια;Απλα μια απορία είχα και την εξέφρασα....

----------


## nobleman

Του έκανα reinstall και ησύχασα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thnx guys anyway...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Του έκανα reinstall και ησύχασα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thnx guys anyway...


Είδες που τελικά το reinstall δεν ήταν τίποτα; Χρειάστηκες πουθενά να ψάξεις manuals και οδηγούς;  :Smile: 

Υποθέτουμε φυσικά ότι έκανες "archive & install" και τα δεδομένα σου είναι άθικτα, σωστά;

----------


## nobleman

> Είδες που τελικά το reinstall δεν ήταν τίποτα; Χρειάστηκες πουθενά να ψάξεις manuals και οδηγούς; 
> 
> Υποθέτουμε φυσικά ότι έκανες "archive & install" και τα δεδομένα σου είναι άθικτα, σωστά;


Απλά, ήθελα να βρω μια λύση πριν το format... nevertheless, μη χείρον βέλτιστον... archive & install? Πού το είχε αυτό; Είχα κρατήσει back-up όμως και με ένα mac sync   όλα έγιναν όπως πριν... το Ελληνικό upgrade το χρειάζομαι σε κάτι αφού δουλεύω Αγγλική έκδοση;

----------


## Flareman

> ... σε αυτόν που θα σβησει το ios.sys επειδή το θεωρεί ιο...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Τώρα εγώ που έβαλα +fav και στον WAn και στον μετανοείτε και στον Τζεντάι πάσχω από κάποιου είδους διχασμό προσωπικότητας; :Very Happy:  Πέρα απ' την πλάκα πάντως, το κάθε λειτουργικό έχει τις αβάντες του. Και το πιο φιλικό ή/και μπούρδικο στον πλανήτη να είναι, η κονσολίτσα του χρειάζεται για τις "δύσκολες βρωμιές και τα σημεία που δεν φτάνεις εύκολα" :Smile:

----------


## WAntilles

> ...την κονσόλα την γουστάρω...


Και γω.

Μόνο που η εδώ κονσόλα, δεν μεταδίδει σε real-time στο αρχηγείο, κάθε αράδα του *.bash_history*, ενόσω αυτό γεμίζει.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Και γω.
> 
> Μόνο που η εδώ κονσόλα, δεν μεταδίδει σε real-time στο αρχηγείο, κάθε αράδα του *.bash_history*, ενόσω αυτό γεμίζει.


Εύγε, εύγε μικρέ μου Γκαιμπελίσκε!

----------


## tsakaloutis82

Παρένθεση - παράθεση περί αντιπροσωπείας της apple στην Ελλάδα
Αρχίζει το θέμα να παίρνει σιγά σιγά διαστάσεις

Διαβάστε σήμερα το δημοσίευμα υπό τον τίτλο "Macελειό τον Αύγουστο!" στο περιοδικό BHMAgazino που δίνει το ΒΗΜΑ κάθε κυριακή. Σελίδες 6-8 του Κ. Βίδου.

Περιγράφει πως κάποιος έδωσε 2.500 ευρώ για mac και έμεινε ξεκρέμαστος από την rainbow. Τους κράζει κανονικότατα. Λέτε να συγκινηθούν;

Πάντως αναφέρει πως ο παθών τηλεφώνησε και στην μαμά εταιρία μπας και βρει το δίκιο του και του απάντησαν πως έχουν φτάσει στα αυτιά τους αρκετά παράπονα για την αντιπροσωπεία στην Αθήνα. Λέτε...;

----------


## kadronarxis

Ζητούμε ένα applestore(κανονικότατο όχι μαϊμού) στην Ελλάδα(Θεσσαλονίκη-Αθήνα, δεν πειράζει).

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> Και γω.
> 
> Μόνο που η εδώ κονσόλα, δεν μεταδίδει σε real-time στο αρχηγείο, κάθε αράδα του *.bash_history*, ενόσω αυτό γεμίζει.


Η Ζαν Ντ' Αρκ άκουγε φωνές κι ο Wantiles βλέπει παντού DRM & E.T. phone home καταστάσεις!   :ROFL: 




> Ζητούμε ένα applestore(κανονικότατο όχι μαϊμού) στην Ελλάδα(Θεσσαλονίκη-Αθήνα, δεν πειράζει).


Αμήν!

----------


## tsakaloutis82

παρατηρώ ότι η μπαταρία μου χάνει συνεχώς μιλιαμπέρ. Αυτά που δίνονται από τον κατασκευαστή είναι 5200 και εγώ έχω τώρα γύρω στα 4830 - 4850. Πως μπορώ να τα αυξήσω;

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> παρατηρώ ότι η μπαταρία μου χάνει συνεχώς μιλιαμπέρ. Αυτά που δίνονται από τον κατασκευαστή είναι 5200 και εγώ έχω τώρα γύρω στα 4830 - 4850. Πως μπορώ να τα αυξήσω;



Δεν μπορείς. Η μπαταρία όσο χρησιμοποιείται, τόσο φθίνει η διάρκεια ζωής της.

----------


## dkarko

Και απλά πεθαίνει κάποια στιγμή.Και σε ένα ντουλάπι να την έχεις μετά τα 4 χρόνια είναι dead. Άλλες εταιρίες δίνουν 2 χρονια.. Η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στην μέση. Απλά κοίτα η μπαταρία σου να είναι σχεδόν πλήρης και πάνω φορτισμένη όταν αφήνεις το φορητό εκτός για κάποιο διάστημα.

----------


## KLG

Ναι, και όπως έχουμε πεί και σε διάφορα νήματα στο Laptop subforum, φρόντισε να ολοκληρώνεις τους κύκλους φόρτισης. Δηλ. οταν δουλέυεις μπαταρία και τελειώνεις τη δουλεια σου στο 20%, μετά πριν το βάλεις στην μπρίζα, αστο να φτάσει στο τέλος (2-3%)

----------


## kadronarxis

γείτονα, διάβασε καλά το manual.
Στη δική μου μετά από 45 φορτίσεις-εκφορτίσεις είναι στα 5000 περίπου(98%) περίπου.
άσε τη μπαταρία να φτάσει στο 0%, άσε το macbook να κοιμηθεί(θα δεις το άσπρο λαμπάκι να ....αναπνέει!!) για περίπου 2 ώρες και μετά ξαναβάλτο στο ρεύμα.
Αν το κάνεις αυτό μια φορά την εβδομάδα, η μπαταρία θα αντέξει για αρκετά χρόνια.

άντε γερά.!!!

----------


## nobleman

:Offtopic:  Ανάμεσα στα αρχεία μου έχασα τον ελληνικό ορθογράφο του office... μήπως;

----------


## Νικαετός

> Ναι, και όπως έχουμε πεί και σε διάφορα νήματα στο Laptop subforum, φρόντισε να ολοκληρώνεις τους κύκλους φόρτισης. Δηλ. οταν δουλέυεις μπαταρία και τελειώνεις τη δουλεια σου στο 20%, μετά πριν το βάλεις στην μπρίζα, αστο να φτάσει στο τέλος (2-3%)


 
Πόσο είναι ο προσδόκιμος χρόνος ζωής μιας μπαταρίας ?? Ρωτάω γιατί ουδέποτε , πλην δύο ή τριών εξαιρέσεων τις πρώτες μέρες , που αγόρασα το λάπτοπ , δεν έχω αφήσει την μπαταρία να αδειάσει  :Embarassed:  . Το λάπτοπ από τον Δεκέμβριο του 2003 που το αγόρασα , έως σήμερα δουλεύει 24/7 ,με την τροφοδοσία ρεύματος συνεχώς ον . 

Η μπαταρία του δεν έχει παρουσιάσει κάποιο πρόβλημα , έως τώρα και το λέω γιατί το δοκίμασα αυτόν τον μήνα στον Ωρωπό . Εκφορτίζει , σχεδόν σε όσο χρόνο εκφόρτιζε και στην αρχή και επαναφορτίζει (προθυμότατα) όταν επιστρέφει στην τροφοδοσία .

Διαβάζοντας τα σχετικά νήματα , θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου πολύ τυχερό στο θέμα αυτό . 

Για την ιστορία το λάπτοπ είναι ένα Acer  :Wink:

----------


## dkarko

> παρατηρώ ότι η μπαταρία μου χάνει συνεχώς μιλιαμπέρ. Αυτά που δίνονται από τον κατασκευαστή είναι 5200 και εγώ έχω τώρα γύρω στα 4830 - 4850.


Επίσης μπορεί μία μπαταρία να θέλει calibration.

Να αφήνουμε την μπαταρία να φτάσει σε 0% δεν είναι και ότι πιο ασφαλές. Αν το βάλεις μετά απο 2 ώρες καλώς. Άμα ξεχαστείς λίγες μέρες πιθανό να μην μπορούν πλέον τα στοιχεία να φορτιστούν και να πρέπει να περαστούν από ειδικό μηχάνημα. Και αυτό επειδή οι Li-ion αποφορτίζονται μόνες τους και αν πέσουν κάτω από μία οριακή τάση μετά φορτίζουν πολύ αργά,επομένως, το κύκλωμα ελέγχου θα δει ότι η μπαταρία δεν φορτίζει μετά από μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, την θεωρεί "νεκρή" και σταματάει την φόρτιση.
Όπως και να έχειεδώ είναι ένα τυπικό datasheet Li-ion στοιχείου. 
Και εδώ υπάρχει υλικό για διάβασμα.
Μέσα στο τελευταίο link υπάρχει και το εξής:

"Lithium ion batteries have none of the memory effects seen in rechargeable Ni-Cd batteries ("memory effect" refers to the phenomenon where the apparent discharge capacity of a battery is reduced when it is repetitively discharged incompletely and then recharged.) "

Πλήρεις κύκλους χρειάζεται να κάνουμε μόνος την αρχή για να "φορμαριστεί" η μπαταρία. Αν και σε μεγάλο βαθμό αυτό έχει γίνει από το εργοστάσιο τους. Επομένως, ο μόνος λόγος για να κάνεις πλήρεις κύκλους είναι να μην χάνεις κύκλους άσκοπα, καθώς αυτοί είναι περιορισμένοι όπως και ο χρόνος ζωής των χημικών μέσα στην μπαταρία. 
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα  :Smile: 

Btw μερικές φορές τα manuals των laptop απλά γράφουν μπούρδες (το δικό μου π.χ. , καθώς έχει στοιχεία της panasonic και η panasonic έλεγε ακριβώς τα αντίθετα απο αυτά που έλεγε η Acer.. )

p.s. αν δεν φορτίζει μία μπαταρία δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει πεθάνει. Μπορεί: να θέλει πραγματικά καλιμπράρισμα, να έχει υπεραποφορτιστεί και το καλύτερο να έχει κολλήσει το κύκλωμα ελέγχου!

----------


## kadronarxis

Ωραία τα links dkarko.

Τα manual της apple ποτέ δεν λένε μπαρούφες.
Για του λόγου το αληθές έκανα ακριβώς ότι λέει το manual για calibration και κοίτα τι έβγαλε μετά από 48 φορτίσεις-εκφορτίσεις:

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Επίσης μπορεί μία μπαταρία να θέλει calibration.
> 
> Να αφήνουμε την μπαταρία να φτάσει σε 0% δεν είναι και ότι πιο ασφαλές. Αν το βάλεις μετά απο 2 ώρες καλώς. Άμα ξεχαστείς λίγες μέρες πιθανό να μην μπορούν πλέον τα στοιχεία να φορτιστούν και να πρέπει να περαστούν από ειδικό μηχάνημα. Και αυτό επειδή οι Li-ion αποφορτίζονται μόνες τους και αν πέσουν κάτω από μία οριακή τάση μετά φορτίζουν πολύ αργά,επομένως, το κύκλωμα ελέγχου θα δει ότι η μπαταρία δεν φορτίζει μετά από μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, την θεωρεί "νεκρή" και σταματάει την φόρτιση.
> Όπως και να έχειεδώ είναι ένα τυπικό datasheet Li-ion στοιχείου. 
> Και εδώ υπάρχει υλικό για διάβασμα.
> Μέσα στο τελευταίο link υπάρχει και το εξής:
> 
> "Lithium ion batteries have none of the memory effects seen in rechargeable Ni-Cd batteries ("memory effect" refers to the phenomenon where the apparent discharge capacity of a battery is reduced when it is repetitively discharged incompletely and then recharged.) "
> 
> ...


Έχεις καμιά ιδέα λοιπόν πως θα "καλιμπράρω" και την μπαταρία του ipod γιατί τα χει φτύσει και μου "ξεφορτίζει" αμέσως μόλις πάω να παίξω τραγούδι;

Ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που είπες

----------


## nobleman

Άρα να αισθάνομαι κι εγώ τυχερός!!!

----------


## dkarko

> Έχεις καμιά ιδέα λοιπόν πως θα "καλιμπράρω" και την μπαταρία του ipod γιατί τα χει φτύσει και μου "ξεφορτίζει" αμέσως μόλις πάω να παίξω τραγούδι;
> 
> Ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που είπες


Δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό σε packs με ένα στοιχείο!! Το καλιμπράρισμα γίνεται επειδή τα pack των φορητών αποτελούνται από πολλά στοιχεία. Οπότε μερικές φορές τυχαίνει να μην είναι όλα τα στοιχεία εξίσου φορτισμένα. Η μπαταρία πρέπει να είναι έτοιμη για R.I.P.
Από το να την στείλεις στην Apple και αν δεν είναι στην εγγύηση φαντάζομαι να σου ΄πιάσουν τον κλο, μπορείς να φτιάξεις μία.
Εφόσον και το ipod αν θυμάμαι καλά υποστηρίζει powered usb μπορείς να πάρεις ένα καλώδιο usb και στην άλλη άκρη να συνδέσεις τα σωστά καλώδια με ένα pack που πανεύκολα μπορείς να βρεις. Μάλιστα μπορείς να το κάνεις και ελάχιστα μεγαλύτερο ώστε να σου κρατάει και μέρες. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα σε βολέψει.
Δες εδώ http://www.hackaday.com/entry/1234000270029372/
Άμα κοιτάξεις λίγο στο google θα βρεις πολλούς οδηγούς για usb battery.
Το στοιχείο μπορείς να το πάρεις από το ebay. Εδώ δεν έχω ιδέα αν θα έχουν και που.

edit: καλό είναι να προτιμήσεις ένα έτοιμο pack που να έχει θερμοζεύγος και κύκλωμα ελέγχου μην γίνει κανα μπαμ  :Razz: 
edit2: και  μία  κινητού θα κάνει. Αρκεί να έιναι li-ion (3,7v) και πάνω από 300mah.

----------


## ariadgr

> Έχεις καμιά ιδέα λοιπόν πως θα "καλιμπράρω" και την μπαταρία του ipod γιατί τα χει φτύσει και μου "ξεφορτίζει" αμέσως μόλις πάω να παίξω τραγούδι;


Δεν την καλιμπράρεις.
Παίρνεις καινούργια.  :Smile: 
> Batteryupgrade

Το κατάστημα τσεκαρισμένο (αγόρασα πρόσφατα μπαταρία και ήταν σωστοί επαγγελματίες). Στέλνει και δωρεάν στην Ελλάδα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Δεν την καλιμπράρεις.
> Παίρνεις καινούργια. 
> > Batteryupgrade
> 
> Το κατάστημα τσεκαρισμένο (αγόρασα πρόσφατα μπαταρία και ήταν σωστοί επαγγελματίες). Στέλνει και δωρεάν στην Ελλάδα.


Έχει και καλές τιμές.
Μου άρεσε πολύ και αυτό




> Comes with a free screwdriver that is needed during the replacement!


Τhanx for the info

----------


## kadronarxis

nobleman, εσύ την έκανες να συμπεριφέρεται καλύτερη και από καινούργια!!!
Απίστευτο.

----------


## Νικαετός

Μετά την Dell , ήλθε και η σειρά της Apple ... (Δεν αφορούν όμως Macbook ούτε macbook pro , αλλά παλαιότερα μοντέλα ) 

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...5&lngDtrID=252

(Η δεύτερη μεγαλύτερη ανάκληση ηλεκτρονικών προϊόντων -1,8 εκ. μπταρίες- ever στις ΗΠΑ )

----------


## Πύρρος

> Μετά την Dell , ήλθε και η σειρά της Apple ... (Δεν αφορούν όμως Macbook ούτε macbook pro , αλλά παλαιότερα μοντέλα ) 
> 
> http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...5&lngDtrID=252
> 
> (Η δεύτερη μεγαλύτερη ανάκληση ηλεκτρονικών προϊόντων -1,8 εκ. μπταρίες- ever στις ΗΠΑ )


Δυστυχώς έχω G3 και δεν παίρνω τσάμπα μπαταρία  :Razz:

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

ο iMac απο που παίρνει μπαταρίες;  :Thinking:

----------


## Πύρρος

iBook G3  :Razz:

----------


## tsakaloutis82

βγήκε και η beta έκδοση του crossover. μπορείτε να την κατεβάσετε εδώ

με αυτό το πρόγραμμα μπορείτε να τρέχετε προγράμματα και παιχνίδια των windows σε περιβάλλον mac!! χωρίς virtualisation ή άλλα παράθυρα

----------


## nobleman

> nobleman, εσύ την έκανες να συμπεριφέρεται καλύτερη και από καινούργια!!!
> Απίστευτο.


Δεν ξέρω αν όντως φταίει αυτό αλλά επειδή το χρησιμοποιώ πάνω από 10 ώρες ημερησίως, σχεδόν κάθε 2ο βράδυ ή έστω 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα την καλιμπράρω... υπερβολικό μεν αλλά σωτήριο δε... είχα ένα Compaq που με αυτόν τον τρόπο μου κράτησε 6 χρόνια χωρίς μεγάλες απώλειες και πάντα στο ρεύμα!!!

ΥΓ Καλό φθινόπωρο, ήρθαν και τα πρωτοβρόχια...  :Smile:

----------


## kadronarxis

Χαμός nobleman.
Άλλοι γράφουν όχι πολύ καλιμπράρισμα γιατί θα χαλάσει.
Εσύ γράφεις ότι το καλιμπράρισμα είναι καλό.

Προσωπικά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι μια φορά-δυο φορές την εβδομάδα calibration, κάνει καλό.Γύρω στο 97% είμαι τώρα.Κανένα παράπονο.

Καλό φθινόπωρο φίλε nobleman. :One thumb up:

----------


## nobleman

> βγήκε και η beta έκδοση του crossover. μπορείτε να την κατεβάσετε εδώ
> 
> με αυτό το πρόγραμμα μπορείτε να τρέχετε προγράμματα και παιχνίδια των windows σε περιβάλλον mac!! χωρίς virtualisation ή άλλα παράθυρα


Tο δοκίμασες; Το Βoot Camp πάντως δεν με ενθουσίασε... κάτι παρενέργειες παρουσίαζε και το έβγαλα... βασικά με ενδιαφέρει να δουλεύω το pinnacle για video, μια και το πλήρωσα 2 φορές και με τσούζει... είναι βέβαια και το πιο εύχρηστο, σε σχέση με όσα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει...

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Tο δοκίμασες; Το Βoot Camp πάντως δεν με ενθουσίασε... κάτι παρενέργειες παρουσίαζε και το έβγαλα... βασικά με ενδιαφέρει να δουλεύω το pinnacle για video, μια και το πλήρωσα 2 φορές και με τσούζει... είναι βέβαια και το πιο εύχρηστο, σε σχέση με όσα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει...


Ξέχνα το crossover για το Pinnalce. Απλα είναι για να τρέχεις κάνα ψευτοπρογραμματάκι χωρίς να φορτώνεις windows, αλλα κυρίως είναι για τα windows-only browser plugins (ξέρεις, WMV κτλ). Για αυτά πιστεύω είναι χρήσιμο.

Τι ανωμαλίες σου έβγαζε; 

Το parallels το έχεις δοκιμάσει;

----------


## nobleman

Μου έκανε νούμερα με την ώρα... αλλά και με τους λογαριασμούς χρηστών στο mac... ίσως κάτι εκεί με το partition πιστεύω... επίσης έχω την εντύπωση ότι όταν έτρεχε τα παράθυρα ανέβαζε τρομερές θερμοκρασίες πολύ γρηγορότερα...
Το parallels μου φάνηκε λίγο περίπλοκο και και λόγω περιορισμένου χρόνου δεν το έτρεξα ακόμα... τι λέει;

----------


## tsakaloutis82

λοιπόν στο cross over έτρεξα κάτι αρχειάκια .exe που χρειαζόμουν και όλα πήγαν μια χαρά! καλή λύση αν χρειάζεσαι κάποια μικρά και λίγα προγραμματάκια των windows. Αλλά γονατίζει την ram για άλλη μια φορα...επειγόντως αναβάθμιση στα 2gb!!

----------


## DrEthernet

> Μου έκανε νούμερα με την ώρα... αλλά και με τους λογαριασμούς χρηστών στο mac... ίσως κάτι εκεί με το partition πιστεύω... επίσης έχω την εντύπωση ότι όταν έτρεχε τα παράθυρα ανέβαζε τρομερές θερμοκρασίες πολύ γρηγορότερα...
> Το parallels μου φάνηκε λίγο περίπλοκο και και λόγω περιορισμένου χρόνου δεν το έτρεξα ακόμα... τι λέει;


Η τελευταία έκδοση του Boot Camp διορθώνει το bug με την ώρα και πλέον διαθέτει τους drivers και για την built-in iSight και για το bluetooth. Με λίγα λόγια όλα δουλέυουν "ρολόι".

Το Parallels θέλει οποσδήποτε πάνω από 1Gb μνήμη και είναι ότι πρέπει για κάποιον που χρειάζεται να τρέξει κάποια εφαρμογή των Windows όπου δεν έχει απαιτήσεις 3D. Μόλις βρεις χρόνο ρίξ' του μια ματιά, θα ενθουσιαστείς!

Όσο για το Crossover, το δοκίμασα χθες, εγκατέστησα το μTorrent (μιας και είναι το πιο ελαφρύ πρόγραμμα που γνωρίζω για Windows) και έτρεξε κανονικά! Ακόμα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να κάνω και download, αλλά ήταν πολύ εντυπωσιακό να τρέχει μια εφαρμογή των Windows μέσα στο Mac OS χωρίς emulation/virtualization.




> λοιπόν στο cross over έτρεξα κάτι αρχειάκια .exe που χρειαζόμουν και όλα πήγαν μια χαρά! καλή λύση αν χρειάζεσαι κάποια μικρά και λίγα προγραμματάκια των windows. Αλλά γονατίζει την ram για άλλη μια φορα...επειγόντως αναβάθμιση στα 2gb!!


Είναι beta ακόμα, υπομονή!

----------


## nobleman

Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ και πείτε μου τι έχω φορτώσει παραπάνω... εκεί στο previous system ειδικά... ίσως επειδή κάποια στιγμή μου κόλλησε το isync και έκανα καινούργιο λογαριασμό admin και διέγραψα τον παλιό, να έμειναν τα αρχεία του; Τι μπορώ να διαγράψω;

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Έκανες επανεγκατάσταση λειτουργικού. Το παλιό σου σύστημα έχει μεταφερθεί στο "Previous", σε περίπτωση που είχες σημαντικά αρχεία τα οποία θα έπρεπε να μεταφέρεις. Νομίζω ότι (εφ'όσον όλα λειτουργούν καλώς και δεν έχεις εφαρμογές οι οποίες δεν δουλεύουν ή τους λείπουν σημαντικά στοιχεία) ότι μπορείς να διαγράψεις το Previous και να ανακτήσεις τα 10GB που κατέχουν.

----------


## nobleman

> Το Parallels θέλει οποσδήποτε πάνω από 1Gb μνήμη και είναι ότι πρέπει για κάποιον που χρειάζεται να τρέξει κάποια εφαρμογή των Windows όπου δεν έχει απαιτήσεις 3D. Μόλις βρεις χρόνο ρίξ' του μια ματιά, θα ενθουσιαστείς!


H μνήμη μου είναι 2GB και φυσιλογικά δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα. Δεν ξέρω όμως να το δουλέψω. Πού θα κάνω εγκατάσταση των XP; Το τρέχω, φτιάχνω το VM, πατάω το play και μου λέει «πού πας ρε Καραμήτρο;»  :Razz:  
Ούτε το ImageTool μου φτιάχνει το iso όταν του βάζω τα XP μέσα... μήπως επειδή τα έχω αγοράσει;  :Razz:

----------


## kostthem

Καλημέρα. Βάλε μέσα το CD των Windows και στο menu πάτα file-->new vm
Έτσι θα ξεκινήσεις την εγκατάσταση των windows.

----------


## kadronarxis

Χτες το βράδυ είδα(μπορεί να ήταν εκεί και απο καιρό), στην μπάρα κάτω κάτω, ότι έχει καεί ένα pixel.
Στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχει καεί αλλά αναβοσβήνει αργά και ανεξέλεγκτα.
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να το σώσω;
Ευτυχώς το κρύβει η μπάρα και δεν φαίνεται καθόλου.

Δοκίμασα το Pixel shader για 10 λεπτά αλλά δεν ξεκόλλησε.

Με ψιλοστεναχώρησε το γεγονός.
Κατα τα άλλα τόσους μήνες το μηχάνημα πάει καλά.

----------


## nobleman

> Καλημέρα. Βάλε μέσα το CD των Windows και στο menu πάτα file-->new vm
> Έτσι θα ξεκινήσεις την εγκατάσταση των windows.


Aυτό ακριβώς είχα κάνει αφού διάβασα προσεχτικά - κάτι που το κάνω σπάνια - τις οδηγίες... τι στο καλό συμβαίνει;

----------


## DrEthernet

> H μνήμη μου είναι 2GB και φυσιλογικά δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα. Δεν ξέρω όμως να το δουλέψω. Πού θα κάνω εγκατάσταση των XP; Το τρέχω, φτιάχνω το VM, πατάω το play και μου λέει «πού πας ρε Καραμήτρο;»  
> Ούτε το ImageTool μου φτιάχνει το iso όταν του βάζω τα XP μέσα... μήπως επειδή τα έχω αγοράσει;


Είναι στις ρυθμίσεις σου το cd/dvd drive Enabled και Connected?

----------


## giorgos_k

Καλημέρα, είναι το πρώτο μου μηνυμα στην ενότητα κ χαίρομαι ΠΑΡΑ πολύ γιαυτό γιατί, εντώς των άλλων, συνεπάγεται την είσοδο μου στον κόσμο των Mac(YUHUUU!!)..επιτέλους!! Το μόνο εμπόδιο λοιπόν(οικονομικό) μπορω να το αντιμετωπίσω πλέον κ έτσι είμαι ακόμα ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στο όνειρο.. Έχουμε και λέμε..με ενδιαφέρει αποτι καταλάβατε το MBP, αλλά δε θα ήταν κρίμα να το πάρω τώρα, τη στιγμή που αναμένουμε τα νέα κομμάτια με τους Core 2 Duo? Πότε όμως???

----------


## kadronarxis

Κατά τη γνώμη μου νέοι macbook pro θα εμφανιστούν κατά το γενάρη.
Στις 12 Σεπτεμβρίου η apple θα ανακοινώσει νέα iMac και Mac mini με core duo 2 επεξεργαστές.
Οι πωλήσεις των φορητών πηγαίνουν απίστευτα καλά(σήμερα έμαθα ότι το macbook έχει απήχηση σε άτομα που δεν πίστευα ποτέ να γνωρίζουνε) οπότε δεν θα ήθελε σίγουρα να αναστατώσει την αγορά.

Προσωπική μου γνώμη,συζητιέται αρκετά σε forums.

----------


## Πύρρος

Νομίζω ότι οι Merom είναι drop-in replacement για τους core 1 duo, και ότι οι τιμές λίγο-πολύ ίδιες, οπότε η Apple δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει σχεδόν τίποτα. Ισως το βάλουν μαζί με τις άλλες ανακοινώσεις στις 12 ή το κρατήσουν για λίγο ακόμα, για να έχουν υλικό για δελτία τύπου.

----------


## kadronarxis

Πιστεύω θα το κρατήσουν για αργότερα.
(Σήμερα πούλησα το mac mini με τον G4 επεξεργαστή σε φανατικό pc man.Βάλτε από τώρα άλλον έναν στο switch :Razz:  ).

----------


## kostthem

> Πιστεύω θα το κρατήσουν για αργότερα.
> (Σήμερα πούλησα το mac mini με τον G4 επεξεργαστή σε φανατικό pc man.Βάλτε από τώρα άλλον έναν στο switch ).


Έτσι.... εεεεεέτσι......


(καφεδάκι στο Σύνταγμα σερφάροντας με το macbook)

----------


## nobleman

> Είναι στις ρυθμίσεις σου το cd/dvd drive Enabled και Connected?


Δυστυχώς ναι..

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Πιστεύω θα το κρατήσουν για αργότερα.
> (Σήμερα πούλησα το mac mini με τον G4 επεξεργαστή σε φανατικό pc man.Βάλτε από τώρα άλλον έναν στο switch ).


Θα πρεπε να βγεί νόμος να απαγορεύουν την δημόσια επίδειξη των μηχανημάτων αυτών (όπως είναι και στα dvd) σε κατόχους pc, όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλα οι περισσότεροι λιποτακτούν :P

----------


## tsakaloutis82

θαυματουργό το update για το macbook της apple :One thumb up:  ! 10 βαθμοί λιγότεροι στη θερμοκρασία και τέρμα το mooooooing!!! :Worthy:   Υπενθυμίζω ότι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι κάτοχοι των macbook μπορούν να το κατεβάζουν από εδώ :Clap: 
Το σοβαρό πρόβλημα της υπερθέρμανσης και του θόρυβου mooing φαίνονται ότι λύνονται σε πρώτη φάση! thank you apple  :Respekt:

----------


## kostthem

Σήμερα ο Μήτσος (Macbook) έφαγε την πρώτη τούμπα του. Από ενάμιση μέτρο, ευτυχώς μέσα στην τσάντα του! Ακούστηκε ένα ντοοουυύπ και έχασα το χρώμα μου!!! Ευτυχώς προς το παρόν όλα καλά. Θα δείξει.....

----------


## kadronarxis

Μη μασάς Κώστα, δεν μασάει το macbook.Αν ήταν και μέσα στην τσάντα του, τότε σίγουρα δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα.
Μην το ξανακάνεις όμως.!!! :Razz:

----------


## giorgos_k

Ρίχτε μια ματιά σ'αυτό:http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=27003 
*Kadronarxis*, όλα δείχνουν απο Γενάρη κ μετά όπως είπες

----------


## giorgos_k

Άν έχετε iSight θα χαρείτε με αυτά:http://www.boydcreative.net/apple/5-...h-your-isight/, κ εδώ:http://www.delicious-monster.com/  :Smile: 
K εδώ:http://www.mexicanpictures.com/headi...ks-on-mac.html

----------


## JOEBOO

Να ρωτησω και εγω κατι βρε παιδες....Ψηνομαι αρκετα να τσιμπησω κ εγω το μακμπουκ στα 2ghz. Ηθελα λοιπον να ρωτησω...τα windows μπορουν να τρεξουν με το boot camp σε περιπτωση που θελω να εχω καποιο προγραμμα που δεν τρεχει σε OS? Επισης, μιας και δεν ανακοινωθηκε τιποτα για καποια αναβαθμιση στον επεξεργαστη του σε core2duo, ισχυει αυτο που ακουσα οτι αλλαζει ο επεξεργαστης του σε core2duo (drop in), οποτε κ μπορω ανα πασα καταλληλη στιγμη να τον αλλαξω?

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## kadronarxis

Τα macbooks και τα macbook pro ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ότι θα αναβαθμιστούν σε core duo 2 τουλάχιστον όχι πριν τον Γενάρη του 2007.

Πουλάνε και τα δύο σαν τρελά, και η apple δεν είναι χαζή να ανακόψει αυτήν την πορεία.

Η αναβάθμιση των επεξεργαστών αν το αγοράσεις τώρα, δεν γίνεται γιατί οι επεξεργαστές είναι soldered πάνω στη μητρική.

Βεβαίως ΝΑΙ, μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις τα windows xp prof, και το macbook να λειτουργεί ως ένα αυθεντικό pc(φτού κακά!!)

----------


## kostthem

Και μάλιστα με δύο τρόπους:
1) Bootcamp: Εκκινώντας τον υπολογιστή στο OS που θέλεις κάθε φορά. Απαιτεί restart. Συμβατότητα 100% και εκπληκτική ταχύτητα.

2) Parallels. Μέσα από το OSX, παράλληλα τρέχουν και τα Windows. Λίγο πιο αργό, αλλά αν δεν θες να παίζεις παιχνίδια είναι super. Εδώ έχουμε περίπου 95% συμβατότητα (αλλά σύντομα θα γίνει και αυτό 100%).

----------


## kadronarxis

Δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτα άλλο.Με κάλυψε ο Κώστας. :One thumb up:

----------


## tsakaloutis82

ή αν χρειάζεσαι μόνο κάποια συγκεκριμένα προγράμματα των windows μπορείς να τα τρέξεις μέσω cross!

----------


## kostthem

Σωστός!

----------


## JOEBOO

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας! Βασικα ειχα διαβασει απο εδω κ απο εκει οτι μονο το Pro θα παει για αναβαθμιση καπου στο 2007 καθοτι απεθυνεται σε χρηστες με αυξημενες απαιτησεις. 
Το macbook δεν θα το εχω για παιχνιδια κλπ μονο για απλες εφαρμογες , ιντερνετ, κλπ κλπ. Ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι να κανω να περιμενω η να το τσιμπησω..Εδω που τα λεμε το 2007 δεν αργει αλλα και αυτη η Apple δεν εδωσε κανενα hint οτι κατι μπορει να αλλαξει.

Θα δω... :Thinking:

----------


## kadronarxis

Joeboo, ο Merom θα εμφανιστεί (έτσι πιστεύω) κάπου πριν τα Χριστούγεννα ή τον Γενάρη του 2007 στο macbook pro.
O merom είναι μεταβατικό στάδιο για τον Santa Rosa.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, στο επόμενο macbook θα υπάρχει ο santa rosa απευθείας, και όχι ο merom.

----------


## giorgos_k

Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κυκλοφορήσει MB k MBP με merom αλλά χωρίς την  πλατφόρμα Santa Rosa?

----------


## kadronarxis

Αυτό κανένας δεν το ξέρει, giorgo

----------


## giorgos_k

Δε θέλω να περιμένω κ άλλο.. Αμα βγεί η επόμενη γενιά θα παω να χτυπήσω ένα, έστω και χωρίς Santa Rosa, κ αμα μου πουν τίποτα τύπου 'σε κανα 2μηνο θα είναι Ελλάδα' θα χτυπήσω τον πωλητή!

----------


## kadronarxis

Ακούγεται(επαναλαμβάνω ακούγεται) ότι τα καινούργια macbook pro, θα εμφανιστούν λίγο πριν τις Χριστουγεννιάτικες διακοπές.
Από την άλλη ακούγεται πάλι ότι η apple αλλάζει τον τρόπο ψύξης των laptop της(τις θύρες εξαερισμού κάτω από την οθόνη).-----> οπότε πάμε για Φεβρουάριο.

Άρα, εξαρτάται πόσο χρειάζεσαι το laptop.Αν είναι επείγον θέμα, έφυγες για laptop τώρα.Αλλιώς, καλύτερα περίμενε λιγάκι.
Ούτως ή άλλως, με τους υπολογιστές πάντα έτσι θα είναι τα πράγματα.
Και τα Χριστούγεννα να το πάρεις, θα εμφανιστεί τον Απρίλιο το Santa Rosa, αργότερα οι πολυπύρηνες επεξεργαστές και ούτω καθεξής.....και τελειωμό δεν έχει.

----------


## georgi0

κριμα δεν ειδα αυτο το ποστ νωριτερα.

καρδοναρχισ τα γραφεις πολυ καλα.
μηπως εχει κανενα apple blog φτιαξει να μας βοηθας?

----------


## kadronarxis

Κρύβε λόγια.
Θα σκάσει κάτι καλό σε λίγο καιρό, καλλιτεχνικό, Made on Mac.
Ότι νέα πάντως υπάρχουν, εδώ μέσα θα ακούγονται για πρώτη φορά. :One thumb up:

----------


## giorgos_k

> Ακούγεται(επαναλαμβάνω ακούγεται) ότι τα καινούργια macbook pro, θα εμφανιστούν λίγο πριν τις Χριστουγεννιάτικες διακοπές.
> Από την άλλη ακούγεται πάλι ότι η apple αλλάζει τον τρόπο ψύξης των laptop της(τις θύρες εξαερισμού κάτω από την οθόνη).-----> οπότε πάμε για Φεβρουάριο.
> 
> Άρα, εξαρτάται πόσο χρειάζεσαι το laptop.Αν είναι επείγον θέμα, έφυγες για laptop τώρα.Αλλιώς, καλύτερα περίμενε λιγάκι.
> Ούτως ή άλλως, με τους υπολογιστές πάντα έτσι θα είναι τα πράγματα.
> Και τα Χριστούγεννα να το πάρεις, θα εμφανιστεί τον Απρίλιο το Santa Rosa, αργότερα οι πολυπύρηνες επεξεργαστές και ούτω καθεξής.....και τελειωμό δεν έχει.


Έχεις δίκιο, δεν θα το αγόραζα ποτέ άμα περίμενα κάθε τι καινούργιο.. Με το PC την παλεύω όμως λίγο ακόμα(λίγο=μέχρι να βγεί το πρώτο MBP, ούτε μέρα παραπάνω! :Wink: )

----------


## kadronarxis

Κάποιες αλλαγές με το καινούργιο firmware:
1) πριν την αναβάθμιση, όταν το macbook κοιμόταν άνοιγες την οθόνη και έπρεπε να πατήσεις ένα πλήκτρο για να "ξυπνήσει".
Μετά το firmware, με το που ανοίγεις την οθόνη, ξεκινάει αμέσως.

2) έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι ανεμιστήρες ανεβάζουν πιο απότομα στροφές(σε παιχνίδια).
3) Η ένταση του ήχου (στο itunes φαίνεται αυτό καλύτερα) είναι ανεβασμένη.
4) η μπαταρία μήπως διαρκεί λίγο παραπάνω;

----------


## kostthem

Σχετικά με το (1) Γιώργο, ανέκαθεν από sleep το macbook μου άνοιγε μόνο με το άνοιγμα της οθόνης!

----------


## kadronarxis

Αποκλείεται!  :Razz:  
Και όλο παράπονο το είχα.Γιατί να μην ανοίγει με το άνοιγμα της οθόνης.
Τέλοςπάντων.
Στα υπόλοιπα;

----------


## tsakaloutis82

αυτή η rosetta δεν υποφέρεται...μου ανεβάζει συνεχώς τη θερμοκρασία. αρχίζει να γίνεται σπαστικό. έχουμε ιδέα πότε βγαίνει το office και το photoshop σε universal binary?

----------


## kadronarxis

τσάκαλε,
το photoshop μέσα στο πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2007.Ήδη παρουσιάστηκε το adobe 8 σε universal.
To office,άγνωστο. Κάποιοι γράφουν για καλοκαίρι 2007, κάποιοι για τέλη του 2007.
Χρησιμοποίησε openoffice που είναι το ίδιο και καλύτερο(universal).

Στο macbook μου, δεν βλέπω κάποια αλλαγή στη θερμοκρασία με τη rosetta.Αυτό που βλέπω στα σίγουρα είναι μεγάλη κατανάλωση μνήμης.
Το ένα γίγα μνήμη, προτείνεται ανεπιφύλακτα!!

 :One thumb up:

----------


## nobleman

Πάντως για το MacBook Pro2 ανακοινώθηκε ήδη ως ημέρα πώλησης η 13η Νοεμβρίου...

----------


## DrEthernet

Τώρα και MacBook με Intel Core 2 Duo!

----------


## kadronarxis

Ναι βγήκε τελικά.
Το περιμέναμε, ούτως ή άλλως.
Πριν από τις γιορτές σίγουρα.

Ίδιες τιμές με τα παλιά( ξεκινάει από 1140 ευρώ incl ΦΠΑ).
Άλλη ψυχή στο μηχάνημα.Πιο δυνατή σίγουρα, εντάξει όχι όμως με μεγάλες διαφορές στην ταχύτητα.

Η πιο μεγάλη για μένα διαφορά είναι ότι λειτουργεί στα 64-bit, και το αναμενόμενο leopard θα ακούει και αυτό 64-bit.

Σκέφτηκα να σκοτώσω το τωρινό macbook.Τελικά είναι τόσο διαμαντάκι, που αμέσως μου φύγανε οι σκέψεις.Ίσως σε 2 χρόνια, αλλά όχι τώρα.

Macbook, κάθε μέρα που περνάει λες και είναι η πρώτη φορά που κάθομαι στο μηχάνημα.Μαγικό, κανονικά.

----------


## kostthem

Έτσι... Έτσι...

----------


## kadronarxis

Για όσους δεν μπορούν να ξεφύγουν από τα windows, δύο τρόποι υπάρχουν.
Ή εγκαθιστούν σε ξεχωριστό partition μέσω του boot camp τα xp-vista ή μέσω του parallels δουλεύουν 

και τα δύο ............... ταυτόχρονα!!!!(εννοείται ότι τα vista μπορούν να τρέξουν και Full Screen, έτσι :Wink: 

Έκδοση 1970, parallels.

Κάποιες εικόνες από την RC1 των vista στο macbook.
Με ένα γίγα μνήμη, τρέχουν αρκετά γρήγορα τα vista.Σίγουρα δεν είναι για παιχνίδια, αλλά για office + οποιαδήποτε άλλη εφαρμογή, είναι ok.

Αλλιώς boot camp για μετατροπή του macbook σε pc.

Πάρτε μερικές εικόνες.

----------


## kadronarxis

Πρώτη γνώμη για τα vista, έχουν αλλάξει εντελώς το GUI, και το έχουν δυσκολέψει πολυ περισσότερο.Ειδικά στο control panel, χάνει η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί τη μάνα.

Έχοντας το Mac OS X και τα vista στην ίδια οθόνη, από μακριά φωνάζει ποιο είναι το πιο φιλικό user interface. 

Ο έμπειρος στο macosx καταλαβαίνει αμέσως την αντιγραφή που έγινε σε μερικές εφαρμογές του Tiger( κλασικά το iPhoto αλλά και το Mail) όπως και ο καινούργιος media player διαθέτει τα περισσότερα στοιχεία του iTunes σε διαφορετική τοποθεσία στο παράθυρο, το καθένα.

Ακόμα και έτσι, ο Τίγρης δείχνει τα νύχια-δόντια του, αντιπαραθέτοντας εφαρμογές(μέσα στο λειτουργικό) απόλυτα προσαρμοσμένες στις ανάγκες του αρχάριου χρήστη αλλά και σε αυτές του προχωρημένου.

Το Mac OS X Leopard, που θα έρθει στην αγορά αρχές του 2007, θα είναι σίγουρα η τελειωτική απάντηση στα vista.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Έλα ρε κάδρονα, σιγά τα νέα. Στο WWDC πριν την έλευση του Tiger (2 (δύο) χρόνια πριν), η Apple το είχε γράψει καθαρά. Start your copiers, και Introducing Longhorn. Η Microsoft γιατί να πρέπει να υπολείπεται των προσδοκιών μας; Αυτό ξέρει να κάνει καλύτερα από οτιδήποτε άλλο, και για άλλη μια φορά το επιβεβαίωσε.

----------


## WAntilles

> Το Mac OS X Leopard, που θα έρθει στην αγορά αρχές του 2007, θα είναι σίγουρα η τελειωτική απάντηση στα vista.


...σε ό,τι αφορά το *DRM*.

----------


## kostthem

Σύμφωνα με όλες τις ενδείξεις (δεν βάζω και το χέρι μου στην φωτιά), όπως και το Tiger, έτσι και το Leopard OS δεν θα έχουν κανενός είδους DRM.

(Εκτός αν εννοείτε το iTunes/qt - που δεν είναι λειτουργικό αλλά πρόγραμμα. Το πρόγραμμα αυτό δεν προσθέτει κανένα DRM, απλά μπορεί να διαβάσει DRM'd αρχεία από το ITS.)

----------


## kadronarxis

Macbook παιδιά..... For a better world.

 :Razz: 

macgiorgo, τελικά όλα δείχνουν ότι το Mac OS X Leopard, θα εμφανιστεί τον Γενάρη, στη μεγάλη συγκέντρωση (ξέρεις ποια  :Wink:   )

----------


## Flareman

Άσχετη (ακαδημαϊκή) ερώτηση: ποιο είναι το επόμενο πράγμα που περιμένουμε σε Intel CPU για desktop μηχανήματα; Εννοείται που να μπει κάποια στιγμή και σε iMac :Smile:

----------


## hemlock

Αλλη θα επρεπε να ηταν η ερωτηση.
Θα μπουν καποια στιγμη Extreme edition σε mac?

----------


## kadronarxis

Γιατρέ, θα έρθει η πλατφόρμα santa rosa κάποια στιγμή προς το καλοκαίρι ή σεπτέμβριο.
Extreme λύσεις μάλλον δεν θα δούμε, γιατί είναι ακριβές προτάσεις.
Στον mac pro, παίζουν εξίσου καλά οι διπλοί xeon.

----------


## Flareman

> Γιατρέ, θα έρθει η πλατφόρμα santa rosa κάποια στιγμή προς το καλοκαίρι ή σεπτέμβριο.
> Extreme λύσεις μάλλον δεν θα δούμε, γιατί είναι ακριβές προτάσεις.
> Στον mac pro, παίζουν εξίσου καλά οι διπλοί xeon.


Ήτις πλατφόρμα Santa Rosa τι μέρος του λόγου είναι; :Smile:  Ρε Τζωρτζ, αφού ξέρεις γιατί ρωτάω... για τον iMac :Respekt:  Πού χαρές για Mac Pro...

Πάντως απ' ότι το κόβω μιλάμε για τουλάχιστον χρόνο από τώρα, ναι;

----------


## kadronarxis

Περίπου....Μάρτιο λένε θα παρουσιαστεί με γρηγορότερο FSB κλπ.
Βάλε καλοκαίρι που δεν αλλάζει στην apple τίποτα, μέχρι τέλη Αυγούστου στην WWDC. Εκεί λογικά θα αλλάξει.

----------


## kadronarxis

Εμφανίστηκαν νωρίς το πρωί, updates για το EFI των φορητών αλλά και των σταθερών macs.To EFI είναι το αντίστοιχο ΒΙΟS στα pc.

Το έβαλα, κανένα πρόβλημα.Μπορεί να έριξε και τη θερμοκρασία του μηχανήματος λιγάκι.

----------


## Wolverine

Με το mini τι θα γίνει θα το βγάλουν με core 2 duo? Μόνο αυτό έμεινε με τους παλιούς. Γιατί μάλλον Γενάρη παίρνω μηχάνημα.

----------


## nobleman

> Εμφανίστηκαν νωρίς το πρωί, updates για το EFI των φορητών αλλά και των σταθερών macs.To EFI είναι το αντίστοιχο ΒΙΟS στα pc.
> 
> Το έβαλα, κανένα πρόβλημα.Μπορεί να έριξε και τη θερμοκρασία του μηχανήματος λιγάκι.


Εγώ το έβαλα και τώρα που κλείνω το καπάκι δεν μπαίνει σε sleep mode... τι να κάνω; επανέρχεται;

----------


## kadronarxis

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι έκανες τη διαδικασία σωστά;
Πέρασε σε repair τα permissions φίλε nobleman.(restart με το osx dvd μέσα στο tray, πατάς c,disk utility, repair permissions.).Δες λίγο και το repair disk μήπως έχει πειραχτεί ο boot record.

Τον Γενάρη φίλε wolverine.Να πέσουν λίγο οι τιμές των core duo2.

----------


## Flareman

Οφ τόπικ, το έβαλα κι εγώ στον καινούργιο iMac 17". Κανονική λειτουργία, όλα καλά, δροσερός και αθόρυβος όπως πάντα :Smile: 

Για το Leopard αδημονώ εγώ, να δώσει το σκυλί ο 64άρης τα γκάζια του...

----------


## nobleman

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι έκανες τη διαδικασία σωστά;
> Πέρασε σε repair τα permissions φίλε nobleman.(restart με το osx dvd μέσα στο tray, πατάς c,disk utility, repair permissions.).Δες λίγο και το repair disk μήπως έχει πειραχτεί ο boot record.


Βρήκα στο google κάτι λύσεις που σβήνεις κάποια αρχεία από το library και όλα κανονικά....  :Smile:

----------


## kadronarxis

nobleman, καλό είναι να μην πειράζεις τη library εκτός όταν θέλεις να σβήσεις κάποιο .plist από κάποιο πρόγραμμα που απεγκατέστησες.
Την πρώτη μέρα να πω την αλήθεια είχα και εγώ ένα-δυο προβληματάκια με το sleep, αλλά το άφησα ανοιχτό όλο το βράδυ(μην ξεχνάς τι κάνει το μηχάνημα κατά τις 3 το πρωί) και από τότε όλα οκ.

----------


## georgi0

παιδια σε λιγες μερες θα εχω macbook core 2 DUO, στα 2Ghz λευκό,

λέτε να ζεματάει και αύτό στα πόδια?

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Να ρωτήσω. 
Ένας φίλος μου πήρε το pro και μετά απο καιρό μου λεγε οτι νιώθει κάτι σαν στατικό ηλεκτρισμό στα χέρια όταν τα ακουμπάει πάνω. Είναι φυσιολογικό κάτι τέτοιο; (Στην rainbow του είπαν πως είναι λεει, γιατι είναι απο μέταλλο)

----------


## Odorn

> Να ρωτήσω. 
> Ένας φίλος μου πήρε το pro και μετά απο καιρό μου λεγε οτι νιώθει κάτι σαν στατικό ηλεκτρισμό στα χέρια όταν τα ακουμπάει πάνω. Είναι φυσιολογικό κάτι τέτοιο; (Στην rainbow του είπαν πως είναι λεει, γιατι είναι απο μέταλλο)


Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες στο μελος haHa . Eχει κανει μεταπτυχιακο πανω σε αυτο χεχ.

http://www.appledefects.com/wiki/ind...?title=MacBook

more info here

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62253

----------


## haHa

> παιδια σε λιγες μερες θα εχω macbook core 2 DUO, στα 2Ghz λευκό,
> 
> λέτε να ζεματάει και αύτό στα πόδια?


*
Μαλλον οχι!!!!  * 

Οι πρωτες πληροφοριες λενε οτι ειναι πανω απο 10+ βαθμους πιο κρυο το macbook pro core 2 duo απο το προηγουμενο,
οποτε πολυ πιθανον το ιδιο να εχει συμβει και με τα απλα macbook.




> Να ρωτήσω. 
> Ένας φίλος μου πήρε το pro και μετά απο καιρό μου λεγε οτι νιώθει κάτι σαν στατικό ηλεκτρισμό στα χέρια όταν τα ακουμπάει πάνω. Είναι φυσιολογικό κάτι τέτοιο; (Στην rainbow του είπαν πως είναι λεει, γιατι είναι απο μέταλλο)



Το εχουν μαλλον σχεδον ολα τα macbook pro και η apple δεν το θεωρει προβλημα.

Συμβαινει οταν *ο φορητος φορτιζει και ακουμπησεις τα χερια σου σε γωνια-ακμη στο σασι* 
και τα ποδια σου δεν ειναι μονωμενα( εισαι ξυπολητος ή κατι τετοιο) 
ωστε ετσι να λειτουργει το σωμα σου σαν αγωγος για μεταφορα ρευματος απο το macbook pro στη γη.

Video εδω.

Αλλες πληροφοριες εδω:
http://www.appledefects.com/wiki/ind...n_for_charging


Ειναι παντως πολυ ενοχλητικο και βεβαια η apple δεν το θεωρει προβλημα,γιατι λεει ειναι απο μεταλλο!!  :Thumb down:

----------


## nobleman

Στο δικό μου πάντως δεν συνέβη ποτέ... σχετικά με τη θερμοκρασία με το smcFanControl και ρύθμιση στις 3000 rpm με λίγο ανεκτό θόρυβο, το μηχάνημα είναι πιο κρύο κι από ψυγείο!!!  :Razz:

----------


## kadronarxis

Μόλις μου το έστειλε ένας φίλος(γεια σου Βαγγέλη!), και είπα να το δείτε:
χρώμα στα macbooks.

http://www.colorwarepc.com/products/...?configid=1225

τσιτωμένο μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει!!!!    :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

Nice one!!

----------


## aragorn

Μόλις απέκτησα το πρώτο μου Μακ!
Ένα powerbook pro (Core duo) και θα αρχίσω να μαθαίνω...

----------


## kostthem

Καλορίζικο και καλοδούλευτο!

----------


## aragorn

thanks!
Μία ερώτηση:
Το quicktime δεν μου παίζει .ts αρχεία.
Ξέρετε κάποιον τρόπο ή κάποιον άλλο player;
πχ BS player, media player classic;;;

----------


## DrEthernet

VLC

----------


## kadronarxis

Με γεια φίλε aragorn.
Ρε συ Κώστα, όλοι macbook pro αγοράζουνε ρε συ...εμείς πως πέσαμε στα σκέτα macbook?   :One thumb up:  
Με το vlc κάνεις παπάδες.Δες και τα nightly builds του vlc...(δες στο google nightly builds vlc για την πιο νέα έκδοση)

----------


## kostthem

Πες τα βρε Γιώργο!!!

Με το MpegStreamclip (free), αναπαράγω, αλλά και μετατρέπω τα .ts σε mpeg (χωρίς re encoding φυσικά).

----------


## aragorn

@ DrEthernet
@ kadronarxis

Ευχαριστώ!

ΥΓ
2ο 24ωρο με το Μακ και ούτε που θέλω να ανοίξω το πισί!

----------


## nobleman

> @ DrEthernet
> @ kadronarxis
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!
> 
> ΥΓ
> 2ο 24ωρο με το Μακ και ούτε που θέλω να ανοίξω το πισί!


...και πού σαι ακόμα!!!  :Very Happy: 
Πάντως, για να παρηγορηθείτε Κώστα και Γιώργο, έχοντας MBP σκέφτομαι να πάω σε MB!!! :Twisted Evil:

----------


## kostthem

Εμ... έχει και το άσπρο την γοητεία του  :Razz:

----------


## poromenos

ρε παιδια ζηλευω θέλω και εγω mac!
εχετε να προτινετε κανα καλο μαγαζι(εξωτερικο) που να φερνει macbook σε καλες τιμες???

----------


## nobleman

Ρίξε μια ματιά  Ε Δ Ω ... τους έστειλα email και στέλνουν κανονικά στην Ελλάδα αλλά δεν το έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα...  :Thinking:

----------


## poromenos

ναι το εχω δει αυτο το eshop
το μονο που με προβληματιζει-τους εστειλα mail και περιμενω απαντηση - ειναι οτι στο macbook c2d 2.0 αν βάλεις αγγλικο πληκτρολογιο φτανει πανω κατω την τιμή που δίνει η rainbow!

----------


## WandereR

απο μνημη παιδιά πως τα βλέπετε τα 512 όσοι έχετε το απλο μακμπουκ?

----------


## kostthem

Κανένας Mac δεν λέει με 512. 1 γίγα minimum πιστεύω πως είναι ok.

----------


## kadronarxis

Καλά είναι και τα 512.Εντάξει, αν ανοίξεις adobe cs2, το beachball θα έρθει και θα μείνει για αρκετή ώρα, σε σύγκριση με ένα γίγα.
Είχα για ένα μήνα με 512 το macbook πριν περάσω στο ένα γίγα(και δεν θα περνούσα αν δεν ήταν ο Κώστας!!), έχει διαφορά αν ανοίξεις βαριά εφαρμογή(πόσο αν ανοίξεις 4-5 εφαρμογές μαζί).

Με λίγα λόγια όσο περισσότερη μνήμη έχεις, τόσο πιο πολύ εκμεταλλεύεσαι το πραγματικό multitasking-multithreading του λειτουργικού.

----------


## Πύρρος

Εχω ένα iBook με 384, οπότε το OS X μπορεί να δουλέψει οκ με 512. Από εκεί και πέρα σίγουρα θα δεις διαφορά με 1024 και ΔΥΟ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα δεις διαφορά αν τρέχεις και windows μέσω parallels από δίπλα.

Αν σκέφτεσαι το 512ρι macbook, δώσε τα €200 παραπάνω για το μεσαίο μοντέλο. Για αυτά τα λεφτά παίρνεις:

 166 mhz στον επεξεργαστή (ψιλικά) 2MB παραπάνω cache στον επεξ. (πάντα χρήσιμο) 512 παραπάνω RAM (απαραίτητο) Εγγραφή DVD αντί μόνο εγγραφή CD 20 GB δίσκο (χρησιμότατο αν θες μαζί και windows)
Η μόνες περίπτωσεις που αξίζει το μικρό μηχάνημα για εμένα είναι:
 Αν πραγματικά δεν βγαίνουν τα λεφτά. Αν σκέφτεσαι σοβαρά να πας στα 2 GB στο άμεσο μέλλον οπότε προτιμάς να πετάξεις 2x256 αντί 2x512. (Ακόμα και τώρα, ψάξου για τη δυνατότητα BTO, θα αργήσει παραπάνω, αλλά ίσως είναι φτηνότερο από το να βάλεις 2GB μόνος σου).

----------


## WandereR

> Αν σκέφτεσαι το 512ρι macbook, δώσε τα €200 παραπάνω για το μεσαίο μοντέλο.


Αυτές τις σκέψεις θέλω να αποφύγω πιο πολύ αλλά δεν με βοηθάτε.  :Smile:  

Δεν ξέρω και αυτά τα 2ΜΒ κας πόσο χρήσιμα είναι στο κονροε. Τα υπολοιπα δεν με ενδιαφερουν(dvd,hdd)Τεσπ.


Λογικά πάω για το απλό, προτιμώ να κάνω τα 200€  ένα νάνο

----------


## weakwire

Θα πάρω μακ και σχεδόν όλη η παρέα μου  :Smile:  
Ερώτηση.Το μακ το μαύρο με 64 μβ βίντεο μνήμης 1024 μβ ραμ 2 ghz Core 2 duo θα είναι είναι ικανό να παίξει απροβλημάτιστα παιχνίδια όπως Civilization 4 Age of empires 3 sims 2 etc που είναι μακ native.Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## kadronarxis

Το sims 2(university), το έχω παίξει στον υπολογιστή(το έβγαλα γιατί απαιτεί φοβερό χρόνο), και πάει τέλεια-- στα 1024x768.
To age of empires 3, δεν το έχω δει ποτέ μου σε macbook.
Το civilization 4 το είδα σε macbook φίλου(στα 1,83 GHz) και πάει καλά-όχι τέλεια(στα 1024 ήταν.νομίζω).
Εντάξει, εδώ παίζει τέλεια το Redline(που είναι ράλλυ με street αυτοκίνητα) και δεν θα παίζει καλά τα strategy games?

Άντε γερά.

edit: http://forums.civfanatics.com/showthread.php?t=177675

εδώ γράφει για ένα patch, που διορθώνει κάποια πράγματα προς το καλύτερο στα intel macs.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Θα πάρω μακ και σχεδόν όλη η παρέα μου  
> Ερώτηση.Το μακ το μαύρο με 64 μβ βίντεο μνήμης 1024 μβ ραμ 2 ghz Core 2 duo θα είναι είναι ικανό να παίξει απροβλημάτιστα παιχνίδια όπως Civilization 4 Age of empires 3 sims 2 etc που είναι μακ native.Ευχαριστώ...


Δεν θα πρότεινα να πάρεις mac για να παίζεις παιχνίδια. Εκτός του οτι δεν είναι  φτιαγμένα για αυτόν τον λόγο (τα χαρακτηριστικά που έχουν δεν είναι και τα πιο..."παιχνιδιάρικα") η κατάσταση με τα παιχνίδια στο Tiger είναι τραγική. Παιχνίδια που παίζουν σε "αρχαία" pc με windows σέρνονται στο Tiger (λένε οτι θα βελτιωθεί στο μέλλον η κατάσταση). Πέρα απο αυτό, δεν γνωρίζω πάρα πολλα παιχνίδια να έχουν κυκλοφορήσει για intel macs.
Πέρα απο αυτό, υπάρχει η λύση βέβαια να παίζεις τα παιχνίδια σε windows (στον mac που θα πάρεις) και εκεί τα καταφέρνει το ίδιο καλά με οποιοδήποτε pc με αντίστοιχα χαρακτηριστικά. Ένας φίλος μου που έχει MBP, αυτό κανει και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

Αν όμως χρειάζεσαι υπολογιστή καθαρά για gaming τότε μάλλον βολέψου με κάτι σε PC (εκτός αν λιγουρεύεσαι κάποιο iMac, που είναι στολίδι, ό,τι λειτουργικό και να του βάλεις)

Αυτά τα λίγα.

----------


## cosboud

Χαίρετε! Παρακολουθώ καιρό το forum και συνήθως καλύπτομαι από τις ερωτήσεις των υπολοίπων mac users. Αυτή τη φορά όμως χρειάζομαι βοήθεια! Μήπως ξέρετε, αν μπορώ να βρώ free κάποιο πρόγραμμα, για να σπάω και να αντιγράφω DVD movies?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Να "σπάς" και να "ανιγράφεις" ή να κρατας νόμιμα αντίγραφα;

----------


## Flareman

Μάλλον εννοεί να κρατάει για ιδία χρήση νόμιμα αντίγραφα από ταινίες που έχει αγοράσει και των οποίων είναι νόμιμος κάτοχος το παιδί :Smile: 

Υπάρχει το Mac The Ripper που είναι κάτι σαν το DVD Decrypter για Windows, δεν ξέρω όμως αν είναι δωρεάν. Επίσης, από δωρεάν το εξαιρετικό Handbrake που ριπάρει δισκάκια σε mov και mp4 (ουσιαστικά XviD ripping με άλλα codecs:P). Έχω την εντύπωση πως βγάζει και η Roxio ένα Popcorn (νομίζω;...) που κάνει επίσης αντιγραφή κλπ δίσκων DVD.

----------


## cosboud

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά :Cool:  , να' στε καλά!  :Cool:

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Ννναι, ξέρω, αλλα καλού κακού εγώ απάντησα με PM :P
Το mactheripper όντως είναι δωρεάν και πολύ καλό (εεε, *ένας φίλος μου* που το χει δοκιμάσει μου το πε), το handbreak πολύ καλό και αυτό, αλλα μου φαίνεται λίγο ασύμβατο το quicktime με τις ταινείες που φτιάχνει (αν χρησιμοποιείς VLC δεν θα χεις κανένα πρόβλημα).
Το popcorn απο την άλλη (ή το Toast Titanium 7.1) αντιγράφει όντως DVD ταινιών αλλα δεν είναι δωρεάν (θα το βρείς όμως σχεδόν σε κάθε κατάστημα που πουλάει apple στην Ελλάδα)

----------


## Flareman

Μεγάάάάάάλε μου :Very Happy: 

Για μετατροπή από audio format σε audio format ξέρουμε κάτι; Στο στυλ του dBPowerAmp Converter, πολλά codecs, πολλές επιλογές, γρήγορη μετατροπή χωρίς πολλά μπλεξίματα και κατά προτίμηση φρι :Smile:

----------


## aragorn

Δύο ερωτήσεις, μήπως και υπάρχουν λύσεις:
1. Εγκατέστησα το Open Office για Mac, αλλά όταν πάω να αλλάξω τη γλώσσα από Ελληνικά σε Αγγλικά ή το αντίθετο, χρησιμοποιώντας τον συνδυασμό command και space, αυτή δεν αλλάζει. Αυτό γίνεται μόνο με το Οπεν Όφις. 
2. Υπάρχει τρόπος να αποφεύγω το άνοιγμα pdf αρχείων με το preview? Θέλω να ανοίγουν τα pdf σε ξεχωριστό tab του firefox και όχι σε πολλά παράθυρα μέσω του preview. Ψάχνοντας στα preferences του preview δεν βρήκα κάτι, ενώ στο πρόγραμμα της adobe έχω τσεκάρει να μου ανοίγει τα pdf σε παράθυρο του browser....

----------


## kadronarxis

Φίλε μακόβιε, aragorn, το openoffice το γνωρίζω στα windows, αλλά στο mac δεν το έχω περάσει(θα το περάσω όμως, μιας και έχω μάθει ότι υπάρχει φουλ ελληνική έκδοση).
Για το adobe και τα pdf, κάνε δεξί κλικ σε ένα pdf, και επέλεξε Get Info.

Στο υπομενού Open with,
επέλεξε το Adobe acrobat, και πάτα change All.Βάρα και ένα restart, για να είμαστε οκ.

----------


## aragorn

thanks  kadronarxis!   
Ένα επιπλέον πρόβλημα πυ αντιμετωπίζω με το open office, είναι και το ότι δεν μπορώ να βάλω τους τόνους!!!
πατάω το πλήκτρο τονισμού και μετά το φωνήεν, και δεν τα βάζει μαζί, αλλά ξεχωριστά, δηλαδή πρώτα τον τόνο και μετά το φωνήεν...

----------


## kostthem

Μην το παλέβεις το OpenOffice X11 που έχεις βάλει. Ή θα κάνεις υπομονή μέχρι να βγει η Aqua έκδοση ή ψάξε για το NeoOffice που (μέσω Java) τρέχει κανονικά στο Aqua. Επειδή το Neooffice δεν είναι OpenSource (ενώ χρησιμοποιεί opensource κώδικα), σου συνιστώ να περιμένεις 1-2 μήνες για την native aqua version του OpenOffice. Μέχρι τότε Microsoft Office (ή Pages για Word docs).

----------


## aragorn

Το θέμα είναι ότι λυπάμαι να δόσω τόσα λεφτά για το όφις της μάικροσοφτ.
Καλά όσο διαρκεί το τεστ ντράιβ, αλλά μέχρι να βγεί η  aqua version του open office τι κάνουμε;;;

----------


## kostthem

Υπομονή...
Είναι αρκετά κακή ιστορία αυτή του Open Office στον Mac.
Εν τω μεταξύ, ακόμα και το Microsoft Office τρέχει με emulation. Υποφέρεται όμως. Μέσα στο πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2007 περιμένουμε την universal έκδοση Office 2007.

----------


## nikostheater

Kαι εγω εκανα το βημα να μπω στον κοσμο των Mac!
Παρηγγειλα το μεσαιο MacBook λευκο και το περιμενω με αγωνια!

----------


## kostthem

Άντε, με το καλό να σου έρθει το κουκλί σου!

----------


## nikostheater

Ευχαριστω!
Το παρηγγειλα απο τοπικο καταστημα Multirama και μου ειπε ο πωλητης να το περιμενω σε 7 μεχρι 10 μερες!
Ελπιζω μεσα της αλλης εβδομαδας να το εχω!
 :Smile:

----------


## aragorn

Τελικά οι ερωτήσεις προκύπτουν βροχή  :Smile: 
Υπάρχει τρόπος, μέσω του  Finder να δω τα κρυφά αρχεία στο δίσκο του mac ή πρέπει να εγκαταστήσω το filebuddy?

----------


## kadronarxis

Φίλε aragorn, βάλε στο Help του Finder το Hidden Files, και θα σου βγάλει τα εξής:

Some files used by Mac OS X are not visible. You can search for these files if you need to see them.

In the Finder, choose File > Find.
Select the location where you want to perform the search.
Define your search using the pop-up menus.
Choose Other from the pop-up list, then select Visibility in the search attribute list. To add this attribute to the Find dialog's pop-up menu for easy access, select "Add to Favorites." Click OK to finish.

Choose Invisible from the second pop-up menu.

If you want, click the Add (+) button to add additional search criteria.
Type letters or words in the search box to begin searching, or click the Search Again button in the lower-right corner of the window.
You can save your search as a Smart Folder if you wish. Click Save, then type a name and choose a location for the folder. Select "Add to Sidebar" to access the folder more conveniently later.

Σε βοήθησε;

----------


## aragorn

Είσαι ανεκτίμητος!
milles merci  :Smile:

----------


## Flareman

Δυνατά! Νικόλα με γειες ο Μάκης :One thumb up:

----------


## giorgos_k

Ακούστε σκηνικό: το MBP στο σαλόνι να κατεβάζει με 80άρια απ&#180;το αζούρι, παράλληλα να παίζει ράδιο μέσω internet κ το browsing να πηγαίνει σα να μη τρέχει τίποτα(όλα αυτά ασύρματα). Κ το pcάκι στο δωμάτιο να κάνει 1 αιώνα κ κάτι να ανοίξει μια σελίδα χωρίς να απασχολώ με κάτι άλλο τη σύνδεση.. Το μηχάνημα συνεχίζει να με εντυπωσιάζει, κάνει οτι εχω φανταστεί, όπως το έχω φανταστεί..ή κ καλὐτερα! Εύγε στη mac κοινότητα που με αφύπνισε  :Worthy:  

Κ κάτι πιο σχετικό τώρα:έβαλε κανείς το update της  apple για το airport?? Νομίζω οτι κάτι disconnects που είχα σήμερα οφείλονταν σε αυτό..μπορεί κ όχι

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Πληροφοριακά, η σύνδεση απασχολείται απο το MBP και το Azureus γι αυτό κάνει ένα αιώνα και κάτι να ανοίξει, δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο "φταίει" το pc. Το μηχάνημα είναι όντως εντυπωσιακό, καλωσήρθες.

Γενικά έχουν παρατηρηθεί προβλήματα με το airport (παρατηρείται αδύναμο σήμα ενώ πχ το AP μπορεί να είναι και ένα μέτρο μόνο μακρυά  απο το μηχάνημα) τα οποία φαντάζομαι διορθώνονται σταδιακά.

----------


## WandereR

πηγα να παραγγείλω απο το mactrade.de και μιλησαν για κόστη αποστολης 70€, πολλά δεν είναι ρε παιδια?
Εχει παραγγέιλει κανεις αλλός απο το συγκεκριμένο απο εδωμέσα?

----------


## kadronarxis

Ίσως είναι και ασφαλισμένα τα δέματα για 1000+ ευρώ(εκτός του registered).Ειδική συσκευασία, περισσότερο βάρος...μάλλον.

----------


## nobleman

Πώς βλέπετε ως ιδέα μια αλλαγή ανάμεσα στις δύο κάρτες γραφικών του *MacBook* και του *MacBook Pro*; Είναι εφικτό, έχει κανείς γνώση του θέματος; Εννοείται ότι χωρίς να ενδιαφέρει το θέμα της εγγύησης... απλά για να μην έχω την απορία...  :Whistle:

----------


## hemlock

Η καρτα γραφικων που λες ειναι αναβαθμισημη?
Γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν γινεται κατι τετοιο στο mac οπως δεν γινεται και στα περισσοτερα θνητα-συμβατα laptops

----------


## kadronarxis

Αναβάθμιση κάρτας γραφικών στα macbooks, δεν γίνεται!!
είναι soldered στη μητρική!



Off Topic



Ο οδηγός για νέους mac users έχει ξεκινήσει....
Let the party begin!!!
 :Yahooooo:   :Rock guitar:

----------


## nickolas2005

Off Topic



Ο οδηγός για νέους mac users έχει ξεκινήσει....
Ωραιο ακουγεται...! :Smile:  Kαι για ποτε το βλεπεις να ειναι ετοιμο?

----------


## nobleman

Να ρωτήσω τη γνώμη σας... 

Έχω το MacBook Pro 2.16 GHz CD (το προηγούμενο μοντέλο δηλαδή), στο οποίο έχω 2GB ram (μία original και μία kingston προπαραγγελία) και μόλις πήρα για τη δουλειά το καινούργιο μαυράκι(MacBook CD2) 2GHz που έχει μέσα τις 2Χ512... σκέφτομαι να βγάλω από το παλιό τη μία μνήμη και να την αλλάξω με την 512 του μικρού, ώστε να έχουν και τα δύο από 1.5...

Στο παλιό (ΜΒΡ) παίζει και κανένα παιχνίδι ο γιος μου (WOW), ενώ το μικρό, το θέλω κυρίως για word, websurfing, email, μουσική, άντε και κανένα DVD... 

Αξίζει τον κόπο να γίνουν και τα δύο τα ίδια; ή το παιχνίδι χρειάζεται περισσότερους πόρους, άρα να αφήσω τα πράγματα ως έχουν;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mac_user

Τα macbook πρέπει να φοράνε τις ίδιες μνήμες πχ 2Χ512,2Χ1024 κλπ
Δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις δυστυχώς!

----------


## modified

> Τα macbook πρέπει να φοράνε τις ίδιες μνήμες πχ 2Χ512,2Χ1024 κλπ
> Δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις δυστυχώς!


Χμμ, νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι λάθος.

Στο σχετικό σημείωμα στο Apple Store (στη σελίδα αγοράς Macbook) γράφει:

"_And if both slots are loaded with an equal amount of RAM -- which is strongly recommended -- you can take advantage of the system's dual-channel memory architecture for an additional performance boost. With a dual-channel memory interface, both banks of SDRAM can be addressed at the same time, enabling MacBook to reach a memory throughput of up to 10.7 GBps._"

Εν ολίγοις, μπορείς να συνδυάσεις διαφορετικές μνήμες (π.χ. 1x1024 + 1x512) -- απλά αν είναι ίδιες (π.χ. 2x1024 -- και νομίζω ότι και στα specs πρέπει να είναι ίδιες) είναι καλύτερα για την απόδοση του συστήματος.

----------


## kadronarxis

Θα μπερδεύτηκε ο mac_user.
Ναι,nobleman, άνετα μπορείς να "μπερδέψεις" μνήμες μεταξύ τους, αρκεί βέβαια να είναι στα 667ΜΗz.
Χάνεις βέβαια το dual channel του επεξεργαστή, αλλά αν είσαι σε tight budget, μπορείς να κάνεις και χωρίς αυτό(μια μείωση σε επιδόσεις της τάξης του 10%).

O οδηγός παιδιά γράφεται από εμένα και τον *DrEthernet*...
Πιστεύω μέχρι τα μέσα της άλλης εβδομάδας(δηλαδή δεύτερη μέρα Χριστουγέννων) να είναι έτοιμος, με εικόνες κλπ.
Ο DrEthernet έχει ήδη έτοιμα κάποια κομμάτια.

Θα δοθεί και σε εξωτερικό blogger o οδηγός...

----------


## nobleman

Δεν τα πάω καλά με την ορολογία που μου έδωσες kadronarxi, σας ευχαριστώ πάντως... χμ, μήπως εννοείς το οικονομικό; αν ναι δεν θέλω να διαθέσω χρήματα, όντως... 
Στο δια ταύτα όμως: Για να αυξήσω τις επιδόσεις, ταχύτητες και γενικά για το καλύτερο θα έκανα την αλλαγή, απ' ότι κατάλαβα όμως δεν θα κερδίσω πολλά, ε;;;

----------


## aragorn

Ερώτηση, πάλι  :Smile: 

Εδώ που βρίσκομαι, δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα adsl. Το mac επίσης, δεν έχει αναλογικό μόντεμ.
Το φορητό της γυναίκας μου έχει όμως μοντεμάκι. Η ερώτηση είναι, πως θα καταφέρω να σερφάρω στο internet από το mac, έχοντας συνδεδεμένο το pc με dial up??
Έχω καταφέρει να βλέπονται οι υπολογιστές μέσω wi-fi και έχω κάνει τα απαραίτητα στο pc για να κάνει internet connection sharing. Παρόλα αυτά, δεν μπορώ να έχω ιντερνετ στον mac...

----------


## modified

> Στο δια ταύτα όμως: Για να αυξήσω τις επιδόσεις, ταχύτητες και γενικά για το καλύτερο θα έκανα την αλλαγή, απ' ότι κατάλαβα όμως δεν θα κερδίσω πολλά, ε;;;


Το αντίθετο. Θα κερδίσεις, απλά θα κέρδιζες παραπάνω (10% πιο πάνω σύμφωνα με τον kadronarxi) αν ήταν ακριβώς ίδια τα chipsets που έβαζες.

----------


## kadronarxis

Εύκολο.
Ανοίγεις το home network στο pc.
Δίνεις μια ip στο pc 192.168.1.1, και ένα κλασικό subnet 255.255.255.0
συνδέεις το macbook με το pc μέσω ethernet και δίνεις στο macbook μια ip 192.168.1.2 και το ίδιο subnet και gateway το 192.168.1.1.
Μπαίνεις στο internet μέσω μόντεμ και ανοίγεις το internet connection sharing για τη σύνδεση αυτή.
Το έχω δουλέψει έτσι.
Και δουλεύει τόσο καλά που από το macbook ελέγχεις πότε θα μπαίνει στο internet και πότε όχι.

----------


## aragorn

Thanks!!!
Το κατάφερα, κάνοντας ότι ακριβώς είπες!
Με μπέρδεψε λίγο το pc γιατί δεν είχα δει ότι έπαιρνε τη διεύθυνση 192.168.0.1!
Μόλις το αντιλήφθηκα, έβαλα στο air port τη διεύθυνση 192.168.0.2 και όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι!!!

----------


## JOEBOO

> Εύκολο.
> Ανοίγεις το home network στο pc.
> Δίνεις μια ip στο pc 192.168.1.1, και ένα κλασικό subnet 255.255.255.0
> συνδέεις το macbook με το pc μέσω ethernet και δίνεις στο macbook μια ip 192.168.1.2 και το ίδιο subnet και gateway το 192.168.1.1.
> Μπαίνεις στο internet μέσω μόντεμ και ανοίγεις το internet connection sharing για τη σύνδεση αυτή.
> Το έχω δουλέψει έτσι.
> Και δουλεύει τόσο καλά που από το macbook ελέγχεις πότε θα μπαίνει στο internet και πότε όχι.


Καρδο, υποθετω το ιδιο κανουμε και για να συνδεσω το πισι με το μακ? Θελω να μεταφερω τα αρχεια μου απο το πισι..Εχω καλωδιο που το συνδεω στις εθερνετ των 2 υπολογιστων αλλα δυσκολευομαι να κανω να δει το ενα το αλλο. :Thinking:

----------


## kadronarxis

Οι ερωτήσεις πέφτουν βροχή !!!!
Αυτό που ρωτάτε παιδιά, θα τονιστεί στον οδηγό.
Για να κάνετε ένα pc να δει τον mac, αυτό είναι απο δύσκολο έως εγώ δεν ξέρω πως!!!

Για να κάνετε ένα mac να δει το pc(ούτως ή άλλως,έτσι ή αλλιώς το ίδιο είναι με το παραπάνω αλλά δουλεύει αντίστροφα) είναι εύκολο.

1)* Αν έχετε έναν ρούτερ με 4 ports*,

 συνδέστε πάνω το pc και το macbook.
Δίνετε στο pc ip διεύθυνση αντίστοιχη με το gateway...Δηλαδή αν το gateway είναι 192.168.1.1 τότε στο pc δίνεται 192.168.1.2 και στο macbook 192.168.1.3.
Subnet 255.255.255.0
Gateway και στα 2 δίνεται το 192.168.1.1
DNS 192.168.1.1

Τώρα, ανοίγεται το home network στο pc, και οπωσδήποτε κάνετε Sharing το σκληρό δίσκο ή τους σκληρούς δίσκους του pc.
Αφού επανεκκινήσετε πρώτα το pc και μετά το macbook, θα πάτε στο Network του macbook και αφού περιμένετε 5 δευτερόλεπτα, θα εμφανιστεί το home network του pc.Εκεί κάνετε mount τους δίσκους του pc και τελείωσε.!!!

2) *αν ΔΕΝ έχετε ρούτερ με 4 ports*,
συνδέουμε το pc και το macbook μέσω ethernet...(ή και ασύρματα)
και κάνουμε ακριβώς την ίδια δουλειά με το home network στο pc.
Στο pc δίνουμε μια ip 192.168.1.3 π.χ και στο macbook 192.168.1.4 με subnet 255.255.255.0 , και gateway την ip του pc.
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι τα ίδια με το 1.

----------


## giorgos_k

Ωραίος George, αυτό με απασχολούσε αυτές τις μέρες.. :Wink:

----------


## kadronarxis

Να σαι καλά βρε....και τα έχω γράψει στα γρήγορα!

edit: εκεί που θα σας ρωτήσουν τα xp, να ανοίξουν την πρόσβαση σε αρχεία και εκτυπωτές(στο home network), εννοείται ότι θα απαντήσετε Yes!!!

----------


## giorgos_k

Ότι πουν τα XP, yes εμείς..

----------


## aragorn

Εγώ πάντως έχω καταφέρει να δει το pc το mac, χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσω τη διαδικασία του home networking τvν xp. Απλά πήγα στο network places και έκανα αναζήτηση για υπολογιστές στο δίκτυο. Εκεί δεν έδωσα το όνομα του mac, αλλά την ip του. Μετά από λίγο το pc μου είδε το mac κανονικά. Έκανα login στο mac από το pc, ως administrator και όλα δούλεψαν κανονικά. Μάλιστα μου έκανε εντύπωση πως ενώ από το mac έχω μόνο δυνατότητα ανάγνωσης στο ntfs, από το pc μπορώ να κάνω copy, paste, delete στο mac!

----------


## JOEBOO

Εγω παλι δεν καταφερα τιποτα! Ουτε βρισκει στο network για αλλους υπολογιστες, ουτε με τις ip addresses κανει κατι. δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι. 
Εχω συνδεσει πανω στο ρουτερ μου το μακ κ το πισι, δινω ιπ 192.168.178.20 στο πισι και .40 στο μακ. τα υπολοιπα στοιχεια subnet κλπ τα ιδια και gateway .1. Οταν παω να κανω home network μου ζηταει το σιντι των windows xp κλπ αλλα λεω οτι δεν χρειαζεται για τον αλλο υπολογιστη (μακ).τελειωνει το σεταπ αλλα δεν βλεπω κανενα υπολογιστη...  :Thinking:

----------


## aragorn

Έχεις ανοίξει τις πόρτες στο firewall του mac?

----------


## JOEBOO

> Έχεις ανοίξει τις πόρτες στο firewall του mac?


Το εχω κλειστο το  firewall ουτως η αλλως... Δεν ξερω τι να πω, σιγουρα ειναι κατι απλο κ γελοιο αλλα εγω δεν μπορω να το καταφερω. Προσπαθησα κ κατευθειαν συνδεση εθερνετ πισι με μακ αλλα τιποτα παλι. Το ενα δεν βλεπει το αλλο.

----------


## DrEthernet

Στο Control Panels->Sharing πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις το Windows Sharing. Κάτι το οποίο δεν είναι απαραίτητο αλλά βοηθάει όταν έχεις ένα συγκεκριμένο Workgroup είναι να δηλώσεις το όνομα του workgroup στο mac πηγαίνοντας στο Utilities->Directory Access->SMB/CIFS

----------


## JOEBOO

Το ειχα κανει ηδη αυτο...Το ρουτερ μου, βλεπει το μακ οπως κ το πισι που ειναι συνδεδεμενο πανω του..Τι να πω εχω ακολουθησει ολες τις οδηγιες για να τα συνδεσω μεταξυ τους αλλα τζιφος. Να περιμενω τον οδηγο που ετοιμαζετε η μπορειτε να προτεινετε κατι αλλο?

----------


## Πύρρος

Δοκίμασε να κάνεις ping το ένα μηχάνημα από το άλλο (και στις δύο κατευθύνσεις) και πες μας τι έγινε.

Επίσης από τον mac, πάτα command+K στον finder και δώσε smb://την.ip.του.pc/

----------


## JOEBOO

Τελικα τα καταφερα, μη ρωτατε πως γιατι δεν θυμαμαι τι εκανα! Σωστος? Το θεμα ειναι οτι τα windows ειδαν το μακ αλλα οχι το αντιθετο...Η μαλλον ειδε το workgroup που εφτιαξα στα windows αλλα οχι τα περιεχομενα... Οπως κ να εχει περασα τα αρχεια που ηθελα στο μακ και τελος! Αμαν δηλαδη γιατι 2 μερες παιδευομουν ο ασχετος. :Whistle:    Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας παντως ολους!

Κατι ασχετο τωρα. Για mail το mail που συμπεριλαμβανεται καλο ειναι η να προτιμησω κανενα thunderbird για παραδειγμα? Για browser παντως ο safari καλος μου φαινεται...

----------


## aragorn

Για να μη βλέπει το mac το pc, κάτι θα συμβαίνει με κάποιο firewall από την πλευρά του pc.
Μήπως έχεις εγκαταστήσει κάποιο firewall στο pc, όπως το zone alarm?

Όσο για τις ερωτήσεις σου, κι εγώ την εαρμογή του os x χρησιμοποιώ και από πλοηγούς, τους safari, firefox, ενώ ο camino δεν μου δείχνει σωστά τα Ελληνικά, οπότε τον έχω παρκάρει...

----------


## kadronarxis

Ο οδηγός για το pc-mac, είναι έτοιμος αλλά θα ανέβει το απογευματάκι.
Χτες βράδυ έφτιαξα ένα μουσικό podcast(μόνο μουσική, χωρίς σχόλια) με πολύ cool μουσική.Με βοηθάει ο flareman, για να δούμε τι θα δούμε !!!!

Ψάχνω να το ανεβάσω (22 λεπτά αρχείο).

----------


## Flareman

Δυνατά καρντάσι! Είπαμε, άμα δε βρεις ή στο archive.org ή στο podomatic, αλλιώς βρες κάνα μεγαλοκεφαλαιόπαιδο, παρακάλα να σου δώσει εκεί λίγο χώρο στο server του και ανέβασέ το εκεί :Smile:  Για 22 λεπτά, πες 20 MB... ε οκ! :Very Happy:

----------


## kadronarxis

ξεφτίλα.

έχω ανεβάσει πολύ το rec level,και σε μερικά κομμάτια(ευτυχώς όχι σε όλα) κάνει παραμόρφωση.
Θα φτιάξω άλλη μέρα άλλο, και θα το ανεβάσω.
κρίμα.

----------


## Flareman

Εν αναμονή, δε σε πιέζει κανείς :Smile: 

Τον οδηγό εσύ λέμε! :One thumb up:

----------


## kadronarxis

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67508

ο οδηγός εδώ είναι...!
Προσθέτω το δίκτυο, και 2-3 πραγματάκια και είμαστε οκ.

----------


## aragorn

Ερώτηση: Μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί ο core duo με core 2 duo σε macbook pro?
Ή είναι αδύνατον?

----------


## JOEBOO

Νομιζω πως οχι...ειναι soldered...

----------


## Flareman

Δυστυχώς δε γίνεται, τελεία. Θέλει αλλαγή logic board, και δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται να αλλάξει η LB με άλλη νεώτερη με C2D έτσι στο άκυρο. Εκτός και αν δεν είναι soldered οπότε... :Thinking:

----------


## nikostheater

Ζνιφφ,παρηγγειλα το MacBook μου πριν τα χριστουγεννα,το περιμενα σημερα αλλα απο τα Multirama μου ειπαν να ξαναπερασω παρασκευη...ουαααααααααα!Θελω το Μακ μουυυ! :Crying:

----------


## JOEBOO

> Ζνιφφ,παρηγγειλα το MacBook μου πριν τα χριστουγεννα,το περιμενα σημερα αλλα απο τα Multirama μου ειπαν να ξαναπερασω παρασκευη...ουαααααααααα!Θελω το Μακ μουυυ!


Δεν το παιζεις σωστα το χαρτι φιλε....Πες τους ενα πραγματακι...Μαγκεςςςς(α λα Γεωργιου) αν δεν το εχω και Παρασκευη ακυρωνω παραγγελια οποτε κανονιστε! Ετσι θελει και να σου πω εγω για ποτε στο φερνουν!!

----------


## nobleman

Το κανα κι εγώ, ούτε που ίδρωσε το αυτί τους!!!

----------


## nobleman

Πρόβλημα με το parallels
Mε την τελευταία beta version δυστυχώς μου κολλάει ο δείκτης... μόλις προσπαθήσω να τον χρησιμοποιήσω κινείται συνεχώς προς τα κάτω μέχρι που χάνεται και μετά παραμένει κάτω δεξιά ανενεργό!!!
Έχεις κάποιος άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## kadronarxis

Όχι nobleman(δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει καν). Η προηγούμενη έκδοση είναι η πιο σταθερή(δοκιμασμένη αρκετά).

----------


## poromenos

παιδία help
θέλω να συνδέσω το μακβιβλίο μου με οθόνη pc με θύρα dvi (και με tv με αυτή την θύρα)
τι πρέπει να αγοράσω και απο πού?

----------


## kostthem

Με τηλεόραση το σύνδεσα αγοράζοντας (15 ευρώ) έναν miniDvi to Rca adaptor.

----------


## Flareman

Με λίγα λόγια, θέλεις ένα ανταπτοράκι από mini-DVI σε DVI :Smile:  Στο επίσημο Apple Store US είναι http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPL...ore=M9321G%2FB, στο "AppleStore" της RC στην Ελλάδα είναι στο http://www.applestore.gr/cgi-bin/Web...10.0.0.1.2.4.7, και δεν ξέρω αν πωλείται τέτοιο εξάρτημα από τρίτους κατασκευαστές... πάντως ρωτάς για αντάπτορα από miniDVI σε DVI και όποιος έχει σε εξυπηρετεί :One thumb up:

----------


## ariadgr

> παιδία help
> θέλω να συνδέσω το μακβιβλίο μου με οθόνη pc με θύρα dvi (και με tv με αυτή την θύρα)
> τι πρέπει να αγοράσω και απο πού?





> DVI output using *Apple mini-DVI to DVI adapter* (sold separately)


Μπορείς να το βρείς στα καταστήματα που πουλάνε mac (κατόπιν παραγγελίας), τους μεταπωλητές της Rainbow ή online (π.χ. ebay UK)

----------


## poromenos

ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδια
θα ρωτίσω σε κάποιο κατάστημα(μη apple) μπας και βρω,και στην χειροτερη παραγκέλνω απο rainbow
thanx παντως

----------


## Director CrisAK

Βλέποντας τα specs του MacBook συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν έχει θύρα για express card ή pcmcia.
Έχοντας στο μυαλό μου την express card που χρησιμοποιεί ένας φίλος για να μπάινει στο δίκτυο μέσω ΤΙΜ (έχουν και οι άλλες εταιρίες) με 1.8Μbps απογοητεύτηκα ότι αν αγοράσω το συγκεκριμένο MacBook 13.3 δεν θα έχω δυνατότητα τέτοια.

Ή μάλλον κάνω λάθος και μπορώ να συνδεθώ με άλλο τρόπο και πάλι όμως μέσω των εταιριών αυτών(ΤΙΜ κλπ) ?

Υ.Γ.Θέλω να μπορώ να συνδέομαι από οπουδήποτε βρίσκομαι κάτι που μάλλον δεν γίνεται με τα hot spots που δεν είναι παντού για ασύρματη σύνδεση.
Τα έχω λίγο μπερδεμένα αυτά οπότε κάποιος ας με ενημερώσει τι δυνατότητες για ΝΕΤ θα έχω με το MacBook. :Smile:

----------


## dtoubi

> Βλέποντας τα specs του MacBook συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν έχει θύρα για express card ή pcmcia.
> Έχοντας στο μυαλό μου την express card που χρησιμοποιεί ένας φίλος για να μπάινει στο δίκτυο μέσω ΤΙΜ (έχουν και οι άλλες εταιρίες) με 1.8Μbps απογοητεύτηκα ότι αν αγοράσω το συγκεκριμένο MacBook 13.3 δεν θα έχω δυνατότητα τέτοια.
> 
> Ή μάλλον κάνω λάθος και μπορώ να συνδεθώ με άλλο τρόπο και πάλι όμως μέσω των εταιριών αυτών(ΤΙΜ κλπ) ?
> 
> Υ.Γ.Θέλω να μπορώ να συνδέομαι από οπουδήποτε βρίσκομαι κάτι που μάλλον δεν γίνεται με τα hot spots που δεν είναι παντού για ασύρματη σύνδεση.
> Τα έχω λίγο μπερδεμένα αυτά οπότε κάποιος ας με ενημερώσει τι δυνατότητες για ΝΕΤ θα έχω με το MacBook.


Ολες οι εταιρίες κινητής πλέον προσφέρουν και usb sticks για σύνδεση αντί του ?πεθαμένου? PCMCIA. Προσφέρουν καλύτερες ταχύτητες και την ευκολία του plug n play. Οπότε δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Το κόστος επίσης είναι πολύ νορμάλ, μάλιστα σε κάποια προγράμματα προσφέρουν τη συσκευή δωρεάν.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Director CrisAK

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Πάντως η express card είναι πιο γρήγορη και από firewire...(όπως και η pcmcia)

Οπότε δε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Να σκέπτομαι για την αγορά του έτσι?... :Smile:

----------


## nobleman

Φίλος, Δ/ντής σειράς κατ/των Vodafone μου είπε ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα έχουν και express card...

----------


## Director CrisAK

To θέμα είναι ότι το MacBook δεν έχει θύρα για express card.

----------


## haHa

*Βγαινουν οπως ειπαμε και παραπανω και σε usb,οποτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.*


Αρκει βεβαια να μην σε ενοχλει που θα εξεχει κατι απο τον φορητο σου(usb stick) 
και θα σου εχει μεινει ελευθερη μονο 1 usb.(αν εχεις και ενσυρματο ποντικι , δεν θα εχεις καμμια ελευθερη!!)

----------


## kennyyy

Και ελπίζω να μην περιμένεις 1.8Mbps μέση ταχύτητα :Smile: ..Θεωρητική μέγιστη είναι...

----------


## Director CrisAK

Δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα του μηνύματος που λέει ότι η vo..fone θα έχει κάρτες και σε express card. Αφού λέμε ότι το MacBook δεν υποστηρίζει.

Το θέμα του usb το κατάλαβα και δεν χρειάζεται περαιτέρω εξηγήσεις.

Όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα που πιάνει ο φίλος με την express card της ΤΙΜ είναι συνήθως πάνω από τη μισή θεωρητική. (γύρω στο 1MBit)

Ευχαριστώ όλους. :Cool: 

Y.Γ. Σίγουρα και ένα ασύρματο ποντίκι, οπότε δεν μένουν ελεύθερες usb...

----------


## nobleman

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα του μηνύματος που λέει ότι η vo..fone θα έχει κάρτες και σε express card. Αφού λέμε ότι το MacBook δεν υποστηρίζει...


Επειδή έχει το ΜacΒook Ρro που κατέχω εγώ;;; sorry, δεν πρόσεξα την ερώτηση....


Επεξεργασία: Εδώ μάλιστα βλέπω μία...

----------


## giorgos_k

Παίδες..παίζει πρόβλημα στο μερικών μηνών MBP μου.. Η μπαταρία του ξεφορτίζει σε μερικά λεπτά(κάτω απο 30 νομίζω) κ στο istat Pro το battery health  έχει πέσει στο 41% με μόλις 73 κύκλους φόρτισης!! Υπάρχει σωτηρία πιτεὐετε?? Ακόμα το ξεπληρώνω γμτ

----------


## ariadgr

> Παίδες..παίζει πρόβλημα στο *μερικών μηνών MBP* μου.. *Η μπαταρία του ξεφορτίζει σε μερικά λεπτά(κάτω απο 30 νομίζω)* κ στο istat Pro το battery health  έχει πέσει στο 41% με μόλις 73 κύκλους φόρτισης!! *Υπάρχει σωτηρία πιτεὐετε??* Ακόμα το ξεπληρώνω γμτ


Προφανώς είναι ελαττωματική και αν το πας στο service θα σου την αντικαταστήσουν χωρίς χρέωση.

----------


## JOEBOO

Γεια χαρα! Σημερα παρατηρησα και το πρωτο καμμενο pixel στο MBP μου....θυμηστε μου, υπαρχει εγγυηση για αυτα?  :Thinking:

----------


## Flareman

> Γεια χαρα! Σημερα παρατηρησα και το πρωτο καμμενο pixel στο MBP μου....θυμηστε μου, υπαρχει εγγυηση για αυτα?


Δυστυχώς όχι, οι οδηγίες της Apple στους επίσημους μεταπωλητές της λένε από τέσσερα καμμένα και πάνω, έξι κολλημένα και πάνω, ή οκτώ συνδυασμό και πάνω. Ορισμένοι ανεξάρτητοι εισαγωγείς έχουν δική τους πολιτική (π.χ. η SystemGraph δίνει από τρία και πάνω ανεξαρτήτως καταστάσεως των πίξελ), αλλά αν το πήρες από αλυσίδα συνεργαζομένων με τη RC δεν κάνεις τίποτα.

Δοκίμασε να το ξεκολλήσεις με τα διάφορα προγράμματα που υπάρχουν γι' αυτή τη δουλειά, υπάρχει και το κόλπο με το τρίψιμο και το βαμβάκι αλλά δε δουλεύει πάντα... μόνο πρόσεχε να μην του κάνεις κι άλλα :Wink:

----------


## cosboud

Καλησπέρα. Παρακολουθώ αρκετό καιρό το forum και συνήθως καλύπτομαι από απορίες άλλων συνμηλαράδων. 

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα όσον αφορά τη μπαταρία του MacBook μου (2 Hz Intel Core Duo), τον οποίο αγόρασα πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι. Αυτή τη στιγμή και ύστερα από 74 cycles το Battery health του istat pro μου δείχνει 92% και αν αφήσω το MacBook να ξεφορτίσει, όταν φτάσει στο 12%, περίπου, σβήνει. Να ανησυχώ; Ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος που να βρίσκεται περίπου στα ίδια cycles ή οποιοσδήποτε που γνωρίζει επί του θέματος. Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων.  :Wink:

----------


## haHa

> Αυτή τη στιγμή και ύστερα από 74 cycles το Battery health του istat pro μου δείχνει 92% και αν αφήσω το MacBook να ξεφορτίσει, όταν φτάσει στο 12%, περίπου, σβήνει. Να ανησυχώ; Ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος που να βρίσκεται περίπου στα ίδια cycles ή οποιοσδήποτε που γνωρίζει επί του θέματος. Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων.


74 cycles δεν ειναι πολλοι,αντιθετα ειναι λιγοι.
Οτι κλεινει οταν φτανει στο 12% ειναι ανησυχητικο,ιδιαιτερα ανησυχητικο!
Εκτος βεβαια αν το εχεις ρυθμισει ετσι,κομματι δυσκολο βεβαια..

Κανε ενα calibration μηπως διορθωθουν τα πραγματα!

Ποσο κραταει περιπου η μπαταρια σου και ποσο κραταγε περιπου στην αρχη??

----------


## cosboud

Ερώτηση 1: Πώς κάνω calibration; Είμαι λίγο άσχετος επι του θέματος.
Ερώτηση 2: Πώς μπορεί να γίνει η ρύθμιση έτσι ώστε να σβήνει στο 12%;

YΓ Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση!

----------


## haHa

> Ερώτηση 1: Πώς κάνω calibration; Είμαι λίγο άσχετος επι του θέματος.
> Ερώτηση 2: Πώς μπορεί να γίνει η ρύθμιση έτσι ώστε να σβήνει στο 12%;
> 
> YΓ Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση!


Εδω:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86284

----------


## cosboud

Ευχαριστώ! Θα το τσεκάρω.

----------


## PlanB

Γενικά, οι μπαταρίες των MacBookPro (κάποιων builds, συγκεκριμένα) φαίνεται να έχουν παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα.

Η δική μου "φούσκωσε"!

Όπως μου εξήγησαν από τη Rainbow, τα υγρά χύθηκαν έξω από τη μπαταρία κι ευτυχώς δεν καταστράφηκε τίποτε άλλο. Μου την αντικατέστησαν μέσα σε δύο ημέρες (ήταν και εντός εγγύησης, πρόλαβα για δέκα ημέρες!), έκανα το calibration στην καινούργια και τώρα έχω κάνει 35 cycles κι έχει 98% health.

Πάντως, το Apple discussions είχε πήξει με ερωτήματα για τις μπαταρίες των MacBookPro -ειδικά για τα 15ιντσα, για τα οποία -αν θυμάμαι καλά- υπήρξε και μία εντολή ανάκλησης λόγω της μπαταρίας.

----------


## giorgos_k

> Καλησπέρα. Παρακολουθώ αρκετό καιρό το forum και συνήθως καλύπτομαι από απορίες άλλων συνμηλαράδων. 
> 
> Έχω ένα πρόβλημα όσον αφορά τη μπαταρία του MacBook μου (2 Hz Intel Core Duo), τον οποίο αγόρασα πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι. Αυτή τη στιγμή και ύστερα από 74 cycles το Battery health του istat pro μου δείχνει 92% και αν αφήσω το MacBook να ξεφορτίσει, όταν φτάσει στο 12%, περίπου, σβήνει. Να ανησυχώ; Ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος που να βρίσκεται περίπου στα ίδια cycles ή οποιοσδήποτε που γνωρίζει επί του θέματος. Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων.


Με 84 cycles τώρα έχω battery health 98%, για ένα διάστημα το health  είχε πέσει πολύ χαμηλά(γύρω στο 60, ίσως κ πιο κάτω δν θυμάμαι) κ η μπαταρίa κρατούσε με το ζόρι 30 λεπτά! Ευτυχώς με 2-3 πλήρεις φορτίσεις-εκφορτίσεις επανήλθε k κ τώρα κρατάει 2 ωρες περίπου με wi-fi κλπ

Edit: Για Macbook Pro τα παραπάνω

----------


## haHa

> .... Ευτυχώς με 2-3 πλήρεις φορτίσεις-εκφορτίσεις επανήλθε k κ τώρα *κρατάει 2 ωρες περίπου* με wi-fi κλπ
> 
> ....


2 ωρες δεν ειναι λιγο?? 15" ή 17"?? Γιατι συνηθως τα φορητα κρατανε με bluetooth και wireless ανοιχτα γυρω στις 3+ ωρες..

----------


## nobleman

Με πλήρη φόρτιση ΜΒΡ 15άρι στα 2.33, βρέφος 4 μηνών, με calibration κάθε βδομάδα, κρατάει γύρω στις 2½ με 3 ώρες, με χρήση safari, DVD, email...

----------


## kadronarxis

ρίχτε μια ματιά στη μπαταρία-ταλέντο(καρφωμένη πάντα στο macbook):



Age of your Mac: 13 months(φτου φτου) και συνεχίζουμε...

----------


## modified

> Με πλήρη φόρτιση ΜΒΡ 15άρι στα 2.33, βρέφος 4 μηνών, με calibration κάθε βδομάδα, κρατάει γύρω στις 2½ με 3 ώρες, με χρήση safari, DVD, email...


Το calibration κάθε εβδομάδα δεν είναι υπερβολικό;

Σε ό,τι documentation έχω δει (και στο site της Apple), η αναφορά γίνεται για το μήνα.

----------


## nobleman

> Το calibration κάθε εβδομάδα δεν είναι υπερβολικό;
> 
> Σε ό,τι documentation έχω δει (και στο site της Apple), η αναφορά γίνεται για το μήνα.


Πήρα και συγχαρήτηρια κάποτε !!!  :Clap:

----------


## kadronarxis

Το calibration και γενικά η διατήρηση της μπαταρίας σε καλά επίπεδα είναι ολόκληρη ιστορία.
Λοιπόν, τη φορτίζουμε πάντα φουλ, και την αφήνουμε να εκφορτίσει μέχρι το 90%.Μετά την ξαναφορτίζουμε.

Κάποια άλλη μέρα, την αφήνουμε από το 100% να πέσει στο 60%, και κλείνουμε το laptop. Την άλλη μέρα το ανοίγουμε μέχρι να εκφορτίσει πλήρως(κοντά στο 2-3%) και το φορτίζουμε.

Κάποια άλλη μέρα, αφήνουμε να εκφορτίσει μέχρι το 40%.Μια φορά την εβδομάδα calibration, είναι λίγο ή πολύ ανάλογα της χρήσης. Αν είναι το laptop συνέχεια στο ρεύμα, τότε κάνουμε calibration μια φορά στις 3-4 βδομάδες.

Άλλες φορές, και με 60% ή 40% φόρτιση, κλείνουμε το laptop, και βγάζουμε τη μπαταρία για κάποιες ώρες.

Η μπαταρία γενικά και η διατήρηση σε καλή κατάσταση, είναι μεγάλος μπελάς.

----------


## giorgos_k

> 2 ωρες δεν ειναι λιγο?? 15" ή 17"?? Γιατι συνηθως τα φορητα κρατανε με bluetooth και wireless ανοιχτα γυρω στις 3+ ωρες..


Tο 15" 2.33 είναι αλλά η χρήση που του κάνω κ εκτός ρεύματος με full brightness, better perfomance στις ρυθμίσεις της μπαταρίας κ άλλα εξαντλούν τη μπαταρία. Αν είναι στο 100% γράφει 3:04 remaining αλλά δεν το έχω επαληθεύσει ποτέ, είναι σωστή η εκτίμηση αυτή λέτε? Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου πάντως με την 'υγεία' της μπαταριας, φροντίζω μόνο να κάνω μερικούς πλήρεις κύκλους φόρτισης το μήνα

----------


## cosboud

..και πάνω που έκανα αναβάθμιση μνήμης στα 2G από Crucial και όλα πήγαιναν σφαίρα, χτύπησε ο σκληρός του MacBook μου! Ανεξήγητο. Τον πήγα στο Applestore στο Manchester και δε μου το φτιάξανε γιατί λέει, η εγγύηση δεν ισχύει στην Αγγλία, λόγω του ότι το αγόρασα από Ελλάδα! Ευτυχώς επέστρεψα Ελλάδα και αύριο θα τον πάω Rainbow. Αλήθεια όμως, γιατί χτύπησε ο σκληρός?

----------


## kadronarxis

ωχ...περαστικά!
Σκληρός είναι, κάποια στιγμή θα χτυπήσει.
Ο δικός μου ένα χρόνο(φτου φτου), αμάσητος.
Εύχομαι να μην έχασες σημαντικά αρχεία.

----------


## aragorn

Γιατί δεν ισχύει η εγγύηση στη Βρετανία αν ο υπολογιστής έχει αγοραστεί στην Ελλάδα;;;
Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό;;;
Τι θέλει να μας πει η apple;;;;

----------


## cosboud

Προφανώς, για το γεγονός οτι η Apple δε μας αναγνωρίζει στην Αγγλία, δε φταίει μόνο η Rainbow, αλλά και η ίδια η Apple. Πραγματικά έλεος. Αν δηλαδή είχα αγοράσει το MacBook από Αγγλία και μου χτύπαγε ο δίσκος εδώ, η εγγύηση θα ίσχυε? Μπουρδ... :Thumb down:

----------


## PlanB

> Προφανώς, για το γεγονός οτι η Apple δε μας αναγνωρίζει στην Αγγλία, δε φταίει μόνο η Rainbow, αλλά και η ίδια η Apple.


cosboud, όταν αγοράζεις εντός της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, υπεύθυνη για το service είναι η Apple International.

Δηλαδή, εάν σου συμβεί κάτι στο εξωτερικό (εντός Ε.Ε.), την υποστήριξη ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ να σου την παρέχει η επίσημη Apple της χώρας που βρίσκεσαι.




> Αν δηλαδή είχα αγοράσει το MacBook από Αγγλία και μου χτύπαγε ο δίσκος εδώ, η εγγύηση θα ίσχυε?


Η Rainbow θα όφειλε να το κάνει! Είναι international warranty η εγγύηση όλων των Mac που έχουμε αγοράσει.

Έχω ακούσει περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που αγόρασαν Mac από το εξωτερικό και η Rainbow τούς παρείχε υποστήριξη.

----------


## cosboud

Γiατί όμως στην Αγγλία δεν μου επισκεύαζαν το MacBook που έχω αγοράσει από Ελλάδα? :Thinking:

----------


## PlanB

Για ρίξε μιά ματιά εδώ.

----------


## ariadgr

> Γiατί όμως στην Αγγλία δεν μου επισκεύαζαν το MacBook που έχω αγοράσει από Ελλάδα?


Μάλλον έπεσες σε άσχετο υπάλληλο.
Τα φορητά της Apple έχουν *ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ εγγύηση* ανεξαρτήτως της χώρας αγοράς!

----------


## Πύρρος

Συμφωνώ με τους υπόλοιπους, επιπλέον, στείλε ένα mail στην apple και ανεφερέ τους το περιστατικό. Είναι απαράδεκτο να μην ξέρουν την εγγυησή τους.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Προφανώς, για το γεγονός οτι η Apple δε μας αναγνωρίζει στην Αγγλία, δε φταίει μόνο η Rainbow, αλλά και η ίδια η Apple. Πραγματικά έλεος. Αν δηλαδή είχα αγοράσει το MacBook από Αγγλία και μου χτύπαγε ο δίσκος εδώ, η εγγύηση θα ίσχυε? Μπουρδ...


Εχω iPod αγορασμένο στην Αγγλία και η rainbow το επισκεύασε χωρίς γκρίνιες. Είχε παραπάνω  γραφειοκρατία (πάω, συμπληρώνω ένα claim form, τους το δίνω, περιμένουν να το εγκρίνει η apple και τόοοοοτε με φωνάζουν να τους δώσω το iPod), αλλά ούτε για μια στιγμή δεν τέθηκε θέμα για το αν καλύπτομαι ή όχι.

----------


## cosboud

Πήγα σήμερα στη Rainbow τον "Μάκη" για επισκευή, :Cool:  τους ανέφερα το συμβάν επί Βρετανικού εδάφους και μου είπανε οτι έχει συμβεί και με άλλους στο παρελθόν και αν δεν τσακωθείς λίγο δε βρίσκεις άκρη. Συγκεκριμένα τώρα, ο Άγγλος υπάλληλος, "ψάχνοντας" τον κωδικό μου, δε με έβρισκε πουθενά... γι' αυτό και με συμβούλεψε ο άνθρωπος να το επισκευάσω στην Ελλάδα, για να μην πληρώνω τζάμπα λεφτά, λέγοντάς μου "sorry" κλασσικά. :Sorry:  Τί να πω... ένας απλός Apple πελάτης είμαι. Μάλλον δεν ισχύουν όλα κατα κανόνα... :Whistle:

----------


## modified

> Πήγα σήμερα στη Rainbow [...] και μου είπανε οτι έχει συμβεί και με άλλους στο παρελθόν *και αν δεν τσακωθείς λίγο δε βρίσκεις άκρη*.


(emphasis mine)

Στη Rainbow στο είπαν αυτό; Καλό. Δε μου λες, ο υπάλληλος πού το είπε βρισκόταν σε ανοιχτό χώρο;

Γιατί αν είχε ταβάνι εκεί που βρισκόταν θα έπεφτε να τον πλακώσει.

----------


## giorgos_k

Παίδες, χρειάζομαι τη γνώμη σας. Ψάχνεται η κοπέλα μου για latptop και της λέω εγώ: "αφού το θες για dvd-internet-μουσική κ οχι για τίποτα εξειδικευμένες εφαρμογές που τρέχουν σε windows μόνο, γιατί να μη πάρεις ενα macbooki??? κ τη δουλειά σου θα κάνεις πιο εύκολα και ευχάριστα κ στα ίδια λεφτά είσαι" Εἰναι κ το πιο όμορφο, έχει κ remote! Πείτε μου την άποψη σας σε περίπτωση που δεν είμαι κ πολύ αντικειμενικός λόγω εθισμού με το αντικείμενο......(ποιους ρωτάω...... :Razz: )

----------


## kadronarxis

Έτσι ακριβώς....ποιους ρωτάς!
Για όλες τις δουλειές, macbook και macosx.
χεχε.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Flareman

Τι λες τώρα, σαφώς και είσαι 110% μέσα :Very Happy:  Χωρίς πλάκα, για άτομα που δεν έχουν μεγάλη εξοικείωση με υπολογιστές (και σε όσους δεν έχουν προλάβει να "μιανθούν" από το τερατούργημα που λέγεται Windows) ο Mac και το OS X είναι ανάσα ζωής και δημιουργικότητας... επαυξάνω τον προλαλήσαντα! :Yahooooo:

----------


## giorgos_k

Χεχε, αυτά ήθελα να ακούσω! Παω fnac σήμερα να μάθω λεπτομέριες!  :One thumb up:  Τα λέμε πάιδες

----------


## Billias

Μιας και πριν απο λιγες ημερες εγινα (συγ)κατοχος ενος  ασπρου macbook θα συμφωνησω με τους προλαλησαντες.

Οι εντυπωσεις απο το καινουριο mac ειναι αναμεικτες καθως επεσα στην περιπτωση:
Μια εβδομαδα μετα την αγορα,  αφου ηταν σε sleep mode δεν ξαναξυπνησε
Αφου δοκιμασα οτι ελεγε το manual και δεν γινοταν τιποτα το πηγα πισω...(!#@$ την ατυχια μου, σε μενα?) 
Μια εβδομαδα μετα το εχω στα χερια μου, ολα οκ (εφταιγε η RAM   :Sad: ).

Τωρα αν εξαιρεσουμε αυτο οι πρωτες εντυπωσεις απο τη λειτουργικοτητα ειναι αριστες!
Παντως στον τομεα της ευχρηστιας πραγματικα ειναι αλλο πραγμα!!!

BTW kadronarxi  πολυ χρησιμος ο οδηγος σου  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

> Παίδες, χρειάζομαι τη γνώμη σας. Ψάχνεται η κοπέλα μου για latptop και της λέω εγώ: "αφού το θες για dvd-internet-μουσική κ οχι για τίποτα εξειδικευμένες εφαρμογές που τρέχουν σε windows μόνο, γιατί να μη πάρεις ενα macbooki??? κ τη δουλειά σου θα κάνεις πιο εύκολα και ευχάριστα κ στα ίδια λεφτά είσαι" Εἰναι κ το πιο όμορφο, έχει κ remote! Πείτε μου την άποψη σας σε περίπτωση που δεν είμαι κ πολύ αντικειμενικός λόγω εθισμού με το αντικείμενο......(ποιους ρωτάω......)


Ειδικα για τον χρηστη που το θελεις, ειναι οτι χρειαζεται ακριβως!!!
Ομορφο και ευχρηστο χωρις να ανησυχεις για ιους και αλλα τετοια.

Απλα δεν ειναι στα ιδια χρηματα με τα αλλα, ειναι πιο ακριβο ,αλλα οχι τουλαχιστον πολυ ακριβοτερο.

----------


## giorgos_k

Ωραιότατα λοιπόν, την έπεισα κ θα πάμε να το πάρουμε! Ρώτησα fnac κ μου έιπαν δεν ξέρουν για τα καινούρια αλλα υπολογίζουν μετά το καλοκαίρι. Λέτε δεν αξίζει να επενδύσει κάποιος στο τωρινό macbook?(δεν υπἀρχει περίπτωση να περιμένω ξανά, μια φορα τα περνάνε αυτά.....) . Πρέπει να είστε περήφανοι που άλλο ένα μέλος της κοινωνίας θα γίνει ευτυχισμένο, εκτελείτε λειτούργημα....χεχεχε  :Smile:

----------


## haHa

Παρτο απο εδω:
http://notebook.de/apple-macbook-mit...=6363/&lang=en

Θα το εχεις λογικα σε 1 εβδομαδα αφου το παραγγειλεις!

Μαλιστα μπορεις να παρεις επεκταση εγγυησης σε 3 χρονια(στην Ελλαδα δεν γινεται αυτο), 
να στο ελεγξουν ωστε να μην εχει καμμενα πιξελ με μονο 50 ευρω, να αλλαξεις σκληρο κ.α.

----------


## kadronarxis

Να σαι καλά Bilia!
giorgo, καλοδούλευτο!

(αν και φοβάμαι τις αγορές από το εξωτερικό για μεγάλα ποσά)

----------


## giorgos_k

haHa θα το λάβω υπὀψιν το notenook.de αν και συμμερίζομαι το φόβο του kadronarxi, θα κάνω μια έρευνα αγοράς κ θα αποφασίσω..

----------


## kadronarxis

mall,fnac,multirama,rainbow,και το μαγαζί που το αγόρασε ο flareman που πάντα το ξεχνάω....γαμώτο.

----------


## giorgos_k

systemgraph νομίζω ήταν, θυμάμαι είχε κατι προσφορές εκεί για παραλαβή απο το κατάστημα ή κατι τέτοιο. Φίλε flareman αν θυμάσαι κάτι παραπάνω πες μου μήπως αξίζει  :Wink:

----------


## haHa

> haHa θα το λάβω υπὀψιν το notenook.de αν και συμμερίζομαι το φόβο του kadronarxi, θα κάνω μια έρευνα αγοράς κ θα αποφασίσω..


Παντως το notebook.de δεν πρεπει να το φοβασαι.

Πολλοι Ελληνες χρηστες εχουν αγορασει απο εκει apple φορητους.
Τους παιρνεις και φθηνοτερα και πιο γρηγοραο και με καλυτερη εγγυηση και εξτρα παροχες(π.χ. αυτο που ειπαμε με μονο 50 ευρω για να σου ερθει χωρις καμμενα πιξελ)


Τελος υπαρχει και αυτο το site που στελνει Ελλαδα και μπορεις να παρεις επεκταση εγγυησης στα 3 χρονια με μονο 50 ευρω!!(η εγγυηση αυτη ισχυει μονο για τη Γερμανια ομως)
http://www.mactrade.de/info/43236/
*
Ειναι και φθηνοτερο απο την Ελλαδα,παρολο την 3ετη εγγυηση!*


Πληροφοριες για ολα τα site που στελνουν στην Ελλαδα μπορεις να βρεις εδω:
http://www.macephemera.gr/forum/news...10&rowstart=20

Αν δε δουλευει δες την cached εκδοση της σελιδας απο το google:
http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache...=gr&lr=lang_el


Επισης σε αυτο το link που λεει για ποια site στελνουν Ελλαδα,λεει οτι το applestore φινλανδιας ( http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/fistore ) στελνει και Ελλαδα και αν προσχωρησετε (κανετε κανονικα add to basket κλπ κλπ) θα δειτε οτι πραγματι στελνει και Ελλαδα..

----------


## nobleman

Πράγματι στο www.mactrade.de η 3ετής εγγύηση φαίνεται να είναι μόνο 50 ευρώπουλα, εν αντιθέσει από το www.notebbook.de, απ' όπου το αγόρασα εγώ που η εγγύηση είναι 359!!!

Προφανώς όμως η διαφορά οφείλεται στο apple-care... διορθώστε αν κάνω λάθος...

----------


## haHa

Ναι η διαφορα ειναι οτι το εσυ πηρες applecare.
Επισης η δικια σου εγγυηση ισχυει παγκοσμιως ( εκτος απο την Ελλαδα φυσικα, γιατι η rainbow το παιζει εξυπνη..  :Thumb down: )
Στο www.mactrade.de η 3ετη εγγυηση που δινει με 50 ευρω ισχυει μονο για Γερμανια και συγκεκριμενα για το δικο τους μαγαζι.
Δε σε καλυπτει η apple δηλαδη.

Αλλα 50 ευρω ειναι τσαμπα!

----------


## nobleman

Μακάρι να την είχα πάρει αλλά δυστυχώς θεώρησα μεγάλο το ποσό και δεν δεν δεν...
Τώρα, άραγε είναι εφικτό;

----------


## haHa

> Μακάρι να την είχα πάρει αλλά δυστυχώς θεώρησα μεγάλο το ποσό και δεν δεν δεν...
> Τώρα, άραγε είναι εφικτό;



Προφανως οχι, αφου εσυ αγορασες απο αλλο καταστημα.Αγορασες απο το notebook.de.


Η εγγυηση 3 ετων με 50 ευρω ειναι μια προσφορα του mactrade.de για υπολογιστες που αγοραζονται απο εκει.


Εκτος αν εννοεις το applecare με 350 ευρω.Πιθανον να ειναι εφικτο και μετα την αγορα του υπολογιστη.Αυτο το λεω γιατι σε αλλες μαρκες γινεται να αγορασεις επεκταση εγγυηση μετα την αγορα του υπολογιστη.
Δεν χανεις τιποτα να παρεις ενα τηλεφωνο στο notebook.de να τους ρωτησεις αν γινεται.

----------


## Flareman

> systemgraph νομίζω ήταν, θυμάμαι είχε κατι προσφορές εκεί για παραλαβή απο το κατάστημα ή κατι τέτοιο. Φίλε flareman αν θυμάσαι κάτι παραπάνω πες μου μήπως αξίζει


Systemgraph, στους Αμπελοκήπους, ένα στενό πάνω από την Κατεχάκη κατεβαίνοντας δεξιά :Smile:  Προσφορές δεν κάνουν, απλώς έχουν τη δυνατότητα να πάρεις από το μαγαζί τους τοις μετρητοίς (ενώ η RC που επίσης εισάγει δεν), και σου προσφέρουν σέρβις - έχουν καλό όνομα στην πιάτσα οι τεχνικοί τους, και μετά τον χρόνο δε χρεώνουν το 50ευρο που χρεώνει η RC απλώς και μόνο για να στο κοιτάξουν. Προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα, εκτός αν πας από κάνα Fnac που επίσης τα προτείνω, αλλά τσεκ τις τιμές πρώτα για να μη σε πιάσουν κώτσο! :One thumb up:

----------


## cosboud

Επιτέλους, σήμερα παρέλαβα το MacBook μου από τη Rainbow. Όλα καλά. Μου αλλάξανε το δίσκο  . Έχω όμως μία ερώτηση, ως αρχάριος σχετικά. Το εικονίδιο με το "σπιτάκι", τί όνομα πρέπει να έχει και επίσης πώς μπορώ να το μεταφέρω στο dock; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Flareman

> Επιτέλους, σήμερα παρέλαβα το MacBook μου από τη Rainbow. Όλα καλά. Μου αλλάξανε το δίσκο  . Έχω όμως μία ερώτηση, ως αρχάριος σχετικά. Το εικονίδιο με το "σπιτάκι", τί όνομα πρέπει να έχει και επίσης πώς μπορώ να το μεταφέρω στο dock; Ευχαριστώ.


Εννοείς το home folder σου :Smile:  Είναι ένας φάκελος που βρίσκεται στο /Users/ (το πρώτο / είναι το root του συστήματος αρχείων), και έχει για όνομα το όνομα που έχει ο χρήστης σου (το short name για την ακρίβεια). Μην προσπαθήσεις να το μετονομάσεις με το χέρι, θα έχεις προβλήματα. Για να το βάλεις στο dock, δεδομένου πως δε μπορείς να το μετακινήσεις γιατί πρέπει να μείνει εκεί που βρίσκεται (είναι το κέντρο όλων των αρχείων και ρυθμίσεων που είναι ειδικά για εσένα στο σύστημα), μπορείς απλούστατα να το σύρεις στη θέση που το θέλεις (δεξιά από το διαχωριστικό όμως!), και τέλος. Μπορείς να το ανοίγεις όταν δουλεύεις στον Finder (άρα και από το Desktop) με το shortcut Command-Shift-H (από το Home) για ευκολία.

Καλορίζικος ο Μάκης και σου εύχομαι να τον απολαύσεις :Very Happy:

----------


## cosboud

Ευχαριστώ θερμά! Take care! :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## Flareman

> Ευχαριστώ θερμά! Take care!


 :One thumb up:  Να τονε φροντίζεις τον μάκη, τρέχε του μια φορά το μήνα το Onyx που είναι δωρεάν και κάνει καλή συντήρηση στο σύστημα αρχείων :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_k

Έγινε η αγορἀ λοιπον...μόνο που καταλήξαμε σε ένα σύστημα πιο ᾽᾽σταθερό᾽᾽....σ᾽ έναν iMac δηλαδη! Τη βασική του έκδοση για την ακρίβεια, ετοιμοπαράδοτο στα multirama. Το remote δεν είναι στάνταρ σε όλα τα mac? Δεν το βρήκα μέσα στο κουτί κ θα πάρω τηλ.(είναι η ελληνική έκδοση)

----------


## PlanB

> Το remote δεν είναι στάνταρ σε όλα τα mac?


Ναι, σε όποιο Mac έχει Front Row. Βεβαίως να τους πάρεις!

----------


## Flareman

Όχι, εξαρτάται το μοντέλο. Αν πήρες τον βασικό iMac με την 17άρα οθόνη και τον 1.83 επεξεργαστή δεν έχει ούτε Remote, ούτε τη δυνατότητα να γράψει DVDs, ούτε καλή κάρτα γραφικών, ούτε Bluetoooth, και μόνο 512 MB RAM. Το Front Row και ο δέκτης υπερύθρων υπάρχουν, αλλά το Remote πρέπει να το αγοράσεις χωριστά :Sad: 

Σε όλους τους άλλους iMacs φυσικά υπάρχουν τα πάντα :Smile:  Και απ' ότι είδα κάνανε στάνταρ στην τιμή στα μεγαλύτερα μοντέλα τα 250 GB σκληρού... πίκρα, εμένα αν και 2.00 GHz είχε μόνο 160 GB σκληρό :Crying:

----------


## giorgos_k

Έτσι ακριβώς flareman. Το μόνο που απασχλεί τη κοπέλα μου είναι για το dvd-rw, τα εξωτερικά dvd-rw έχουν συμβατότητα με τα mac? Πάντως για value for money προΐόν ο βασικός 17" δεν νομίζω οτι παίρνει το βραβείο, σε αντίθεση με τον 17" στα 2.00Ghz..

----------


## Flareman

> Έτσι ακριβώς flareman. Το μόνο που απασχλεί τη κοπέλα μου είναι για το dvd-rw, τα εξωτερικά dvd-rw έχουν συμβατότητα με τα mac? Πάντως για value for money προΐόν ο βασικός 17" δεν νομίζω οτι παίρνει το βραβείο, σε αντίθεση με τον 17" στα 2.00Ghz..


Απόλυτη συμβατότητα με USB και Firewire drives :Smile:  Προσωπικά πάντως κι εγώ θεωρώ πως ο 17άρης των 2.00 GHz είναι ο απόλυτος συνδυασμός, κάνει τα πάντα... αλλά είναι θέμα προσωπικών αναγκών αυτό :One thumb up:  Δεν είναι τυχαίο που το μικρό μοντέλο λέγεται χαϊδευτικά "education model" :Very Happy:

----------


## haHa

Αποψη μου ειναι οτι το 17αρι ειναι πολυ ακριβο για τα χαρακτηριστικα του.
Δε γινεται εν ετει 2007 να παιρνεις μηχανημα με 1000+ ευρω και να εχει μονο 512 MB Ram, καρτα γραφικων μαπα ενσωματωμενη,μικρο σκληρο 160GB,να μην εχει dvd-rw και να εχει μικρη 17αρα οθονη.

To 20αρι ειναι πολυ καλυτερο value for money.

----------


## Flareman

Για value for money μιλάω για το 17αράκι με τον C2D των 2,00 GHz. Το μικρό μοντέλο πράγματι είναι underpowered :Smile:

----------


## haHa

Ναι πραγματι.Απλα το βασικο παραειναι αδειο!

Αν και παλι θα προτιμουσα να εδινα 300 ευρω παραπανω και να κερδιζα 3 ιντσες σε οθονη,μεγαλυτερη αναλυση,μεγαλυτερο σκληρο και γρηγοροτερο επεξεργαστη.

Δηλαδη ο 20" iMac ειναι και αυτος πολυ καλο value for money.

----------


## Flareman

Εμένα ο εικοσάρης δε χωράει στο γραφείο μου :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## dtoubi

Εκλεισα ενα χρόνο με τον blackbook στη ζωή μου. Εχω να πω τα καλύτερα και για το μηχάνημα αλλά και για το φανταστικό λειτουργικό. Μεχρι σήμερα δεν μου έχει κρασάρει όύτε μια φορά έτσι απλά για να δω πως είναι....Το μόνο που έχω προσθέσει είναι 2 giga RAM διότι η 512 δεν αρκεί είναι αλήθεια... Είναι γρήγορος, σταθερός, όμορφος και ο ορισμός του portable. τώρα στα σχέδια μου είναι η αγορά ενός iMac και ο αντικατάσταση του με τον νέο blackbook  c2d. Για όποιον προβληματίζεται σχετικά με το αν πρέπει να το ¨γυρίσει¨ή όχι, προτείνω σίγουρα ναι κάντο χωρίς 2η κουβέντα. Και το λέω εγώ όπου μεχρι πριν 1 χρόνο δεν ήθελα να έχω ούτε το itunes στο pc  μου. (άλλο αν τώρα δε ξεκολλάω από αυτό) 

ΥΓ. Είναι απίστευτο ότι εγκαθιστάς προγράμματα και δε χρειάζεται restart. Είναι απίστευτο ότι δε υπάρχει ¨blue screen¨...Είναι απίστευτο ότι κάνει πραγματικό multitasking....και σκέψου ότι μιλάω για το ῾μικρό῾ macbook....Άσε που όπου πάω όλοι χαζεύουν μαζί του :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## haHa

> Εκλεισα ενα χρόνο με τον blackbook στη ζωή μου. Εχω να πω τα καλύτερα και για το μηχάνημα αλλά και για το φανταστικό λειτουργικό. Μεχρι σήμερα δεν μου έχει κρασάρει όύτε μια φορά έτσι απλά για να δω πως είναι....Το μόνο που έχω προσθέσει είναι 2 giga RAM διότι η 512 δεν αρκεί είναι αλήθεια... Είναι γρήγορος, σταθερός, όμορφος *και ο ορισμός του portable*. τώρα στα σχέδια μου είναι η αγορά ενός iMac και ο αντικατάσταση του με τον νέο blackbook  c2d. Για όποιον προβληματίζεται σχετικά με το αν πρέπει να το ¨γυρίσει¨ή όχι, προτείνω σίγουρα ναι κάντο χωρίς 2η κουβέντα. Και το λέω εγώ όπου μεχρι πριν 1 χρόνο δεν ήθελα να έχω ούτε το itunes στο pc  μου. (άλλο αν τώρα δε ξεκολλάω από αυτό) 
> 
> ΥΓ. Είναι απίστευτο ότι εγκαθιστάς προγράμματα και δε χρειάζεται restart. Είναι απίστευτο ότι δε υπάρχει ¨blue screen¨...Είναι απίστευτο ότι κάνει πραγματικό multitasking....και σκέψου ότι μιλάω για το ῾μικρό῾ macbook....Άσε που όπου πάω όλοι χαζεύουν μαζί του


Σε ολα τα τα αλλα συμφωνω αλλα σε αυτο " *ο ορισμός του portable*  " θα διαφωνησω,
γιατι προκειται με διαφορα για το βαρυτερο 13.3" της αγορας.
Ολα τα αλλα 13.3" φορητα ειναι απο 1.65 kg - 2.1 kg.
To macbook ειναι 2.34 kg.

----------


## Flareman

Συμφωνώ με τον χαΧα: είναι πολύ όμορφο, πολύ κομψό, άψογο ως μηχάνημα, όλα όσα λες φίλε ντιτούμπι είναι 110% μέσα, αλλά πράγματι, παρά το πολύ μικρό και μαζεμένο του form factor, είναι δυσανάλογα βαρύ. Την πρώτη φορά που (δοκιμαστικά στα Fnac) δοκίμασα να κουβαλήσω ένα MB ξαφνιάστηκα γιατί περίμενα ένας φορητός με 13άρα οθόνη και μία ίντσα πάχος κλειστός να ζυγίζει λιγότερο. Μικρό το κακό βέβαια, και εργονομικά κατορθώνει να σε ξεγελάσει πως δε δουλεύεις σε τόσο λιλιπούτειο μηχάνημα. Όταν δουλέψεις σε 17άρα widescreen ξαφνικά το ξαναθυμάσαι :Very Happy: 

Όλοι switch παιδιά, έλα να παίρνουμε μηλαράκια :Yahooooo:

----------


## kadronarxis

Μετά απο ένα χρόνο συμβίωση με το macbook, χαλάλι(από το Αραβικό Χαλάλ=καλό) τα χρήματα που έδωσα.
Ειδικά για εκείνες τις τσιτωμένες παρουσιάσεις(που εύχεσαι να μη σε πουλήσει το σύστημα) που έγιναν με το keynote και το τηλεκοντρόλ, το κοινό νόμισε ότι έπαιζε video!
Η φωτεινότητα οθόνης, ίδια και απαράλλαχτη όπως τότε που το αγόρασα.
τα πλαστικά του χωρίς τζόγους και αηδίες, σαν καινούργιο(εντάξει το προσέχω λιγάκι).

Μπράβο ρε, μπράβο. Καλό μηχανάκι.

----------


## Flareman

> Μετά απο ένα χρόνο συμβίωση με το macbook, χαλάλι(από το Αραβικό Χαλάλ=καλό) τα χρήματα που έδωσα.
> Ειδικά για εκείνες τις τσιτωμένες παρουσιάσεις(που εύχεσαι να μη σε πουλήσει το σύστημα) που έγιναν με το keynote και το τηλεκοντρόλ, το κοινό νόμισε ότι έπαιζε video!
> Η φωτεινότητα οθόνης, ίδια και απαράλλαχτη όπως τότε που το αγόρασα.
> τα πλαστικά του χωρίς τζόγους και αηδίες, σαν καινούργιο(εντάξει το προσέχω λιγάκι).
> 
> Μπράβο ρε, μπράβο. Καλό μηχανάκι.


Το Keynote απίστευτο αλλά σε iMac δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνεις και πολλά, πρέπει να κοτσάρεις φορητό Mac στον προτζέκτορα για να δεις χαΐρι. Μια δυο παρουσιάσεις που μου έρχονται τώρα στο μυαλό, αν είχα το εργαλείο θα είχανε σαρώσει τα πάντα :Very Happy: 

Αλήθεια ρε Γιώργο, από καμμένα πίξελ τι σου λέει; dtoubi εσένα;

----------


## kadronarxis

ένα μικρό έχω απο την πρώτη μέρα που το αγόρασα αλλά είναι στη μπάρα κάτω και το έχω ξεχάσει χεχε.
Μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι και αυτά.

keynote και άγιος ο Θεός.

----------


## kostthem

10 μήνες που έχω το white Core Duo 2 Ghz και δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο. Σκυλί!

----------


## aragorn

10 μήνες με ΜΒΡ 17ιντσο και κανένα καμένο pixel και κανένα βεβαίως πρόβλημα!

----------


## damianos007

2-3 μηνες ειμαι με το ασπρο c2d με 2 g ram 
και απλα μπορω να πω οτι δεν ξανα αγοραζω πισι
αν παλιωση το desktop μου θα παω να παρω κανα τιγκαρισμενο imac ή πιθανοτατα κανα τιγκαρισμενο macbook pro 
αυτο και αν ειναι το απολυτο μηχανημα το βαζεις και σε μια εξωτερικη οθονη  και απλα δεν μασαει πουθενα

ειμαι παολυτα ευχαριστημενος για οσα ειπατε και παραπανω δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι βαρυ σε σχεση με αυτα που πρεσφερει 
εχετε δει πολα 13" να τρεχουν mac os X και σε λιγο leopard?
επειδη το πηγαινοφερνω σε σπιτι-σχολη-σπιτια φιλων μου εχει γινει λιγο σαν το πρωτο πρωτο ipod mini (σημερα το εχω σαν αντικα :-P) αλλα σιγουρα προσελκυει ολα τα βλεματα ειναι οσο ειναι το τετραδιο μου που κραταω σημειωσεις στην σχολη και μικροτερο και σε μηκος και σε παχος! 
οι μικρες πινελιες της apple ειναι αυτες που προσφερουν απολυτη ευελιξια και υπολογιστικη απολαυση
πχ το τροφοδοτικο οσοι το εχουν δει μου λενε ουαου ειναι το 1/5 απο τα αλλα λαπτοπ εχει διαφορετικες υποδοχες για πριζες εχει μαγνητακη στο adapter το mouse του (αφης ειναι απιθανο) η μπαταρια απιστευτη το wifi ακομα καλητερο γενικα ενα σωρο πραγματα! που το κανουν παραμυθενιο!

----------


## Flareman

Off Topic


		@δαμιανός2007: Είσαι Ιατρική Αθηνών; Νομίζω ότι γνωριζόμαστε :Smile:

----------


## damianos007

τσουκου ειμαι στο καποδιστριακο εγω :-D αθηνα παντως!

----------


## Flareman

Off Topic


		Ε καλά, κι εγώ είμαι Καποδιστριακό, αλλά ξέρω έναν μικρό από το πρώτο έτος μας που έχει iPod Mini, ήθελε να πάρει Mac και έχω να τον δω κάμποσους μήνες και λέω θες να 'ναι αυτός... :Very Happy: 


Καλοδούλευτο το MacBookάκι πάντως!

----------


## jgio

Γεια χαρά γνωρίζει κανείς πότε έρχονται τα 15'' ΜΒP με την LED Backlight screen στην Ελλάδα? Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## dtoubi

> Το Keynote απίστευτο αλλά σε iMac δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνεις και πολλά, πρέπει να κοτσάρεις φορητό Mac στον προτζέκτορα για να δεις χαΐρι. Μια δυο παρουσιάσεις που μου έρχονται τώρα στο μυαλό, αν είχα το εργαλείο θα είχανε σαρώσει τα πάντα
> 
> Αλήθεια ρε Γιώργο, από καμμένα πίξελ τι σου λέει; dtoubi εσένα;


 
Φτου φτου όυτε μισό καμμένο και σκέψου ότι δεν έχω άλλο υπολογιστή και τα πάντα τα δουλέυω στον μαυρούλι μου.... Οτι και να σου πω είναι λίγο..... :Worthy:

----------


## PlanB

> Γνωρίζει κανείς πότε έρχονται τα 15'' ΜΒP με την LED Backlight screen στην Ελλάδα?


Είναι ήδη στο Applestore (από 1680 ευρώ και, επιτέλους, χωρίς επιβάρυνση για ελληνική έκδοση, για όποιον την προτιμά) και, προφανώς, κι αλλού.

Για το 17" βλέπω την επιλογή να διαλέξεις οθόνη, αλλά -περιέργως- δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχη επιλογή για το 15"  :Thinking: 

Υπάρχει ακόμη και το παλιό 15" σε limited stock με τη γυαλιστερή οθόνη -αλλά δεν είναι το καινούργιο...

----------


## jgio

Μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή τιμή για Ελλάδα και από ότι είδα στο applestore της Γερμανίας έχει 1899 Εuro. Επιπλέον τα upgraded MBP με LED βγήκαν στις 11/06/2007 και με παραξενέυει να τα έχουν φέρει τόσο γρήγορα. Αλλά μακάρι να είναι όπως τα λές θα πάρω ένα τηλ. στην Rainbow να ρωτήσω άμεσα.

----------


## stanitsas

Παιδιά και εγώ το ΜΒΡ θα πάρω.
Διαθεσιμότητα η Rainbow θα εχει σε 10 περιπου εργάσιμες!

Στο 15αρι ειναι λογικό το οτι δεν εχει επιλογή οθονης για High Resolution.

Για δειτε και εδω και ειδικά το πακέτο Αdvance service Pack που προσφέρει:


http://www.netgr.com/applepiraeus/ap...bookibook.html

Και με ενα καμμενο πίξελ σου αλλάζει το μηχάνημα.Πηρα τηλ και τους ρωτησα.

Επιπλέον με το που ερθει το LEOPARD το παίρνεις δωρεάν!!!

----------


## loser

φαντάζομαι ότι θα γίνει ότι ακριβώς και με τα ανανεομένα macbook:
ναι μεν οι τιμές μπήκαν στο site μέσα σε λίγες μέρες αλλά για διαθεσιμότητα να υπολογίζετε 20-30 μέρες από την μέρα που ανακοινώθηκαν

----------


## nnn

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση,ήμουν Fnac σήμερα και είδα ένα φορητό Mac με πληκτρολόγιο που δεν ήταν QWERTY μου φάνηκε πολύ παράξενο,είναι βολικό ?

----------


## Flareman

Ή AZERTY θα είναι (Γαλλικό, μάλλον τέτοιο είδες), ή QWERTZ (Γερμανικό) - εκτός αν ήταν Dvorak αλλά ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει για Apple keyboard σε Dvorak layout. Γενικά δεν παίζει ρόλο πώς είναι τα κουμπιά στο πληκτρολόγιο, ορίζεις εσύ ποιο layout θέλεις από τις επιλογές του συστήματος :Smile:

----------


## nnn

> Ή AZERTY θα είναι (Γαλλικό, μάλλον τέτοιο είδες)


Μπράβο τέτοιο ήταν.

Thanks απλά δεν είχε τύχει να δω τέτοια διάταξη άλλη φορά.

----------


## damianos007

QWERTY και ξερω ελληνικο ψωμι!  :Razz:

----------


## Flareman

:One thumb up:

----------


## giorgos_k

Λοιπόν, έχουμε ένα θέμα εδώ. Κοιτἀξτε τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες  

 
 
Η αίσθηση που μου δίνει το laptop όταν ακουμπάει πάνω στη βάση δε μου αρέσει, σα να γρατζουνιέται. Το υλικό του MBP δεν είναι πλαστικό σωστά?  Βέβαια η επαφή μέταλο με μέταλο μπορεί να είναι σωτήρια απο άποψης απαγωγής θερμότητας (φανταστείτε οτι το μεταλο της βάσης που γράφει ᾽NOTEPAL'' ζεσταίνεται κ αυτό που σημαίνει οτι η βάση εχει απορροφήσει μεγαλο μερος της θερμοτητας του laptopp) . Το δίλημα είναι το εξής: να βάλω στις 4 γωνίες τη βἀσης (εκέι που ακουμπάει το laptop) κατι σαν αυτοκόλλητο διπλής όψεως ή κάτι τέτοιο? με σκοπό όπως είπα να αποφύγω γρατζουνιές κτλ ή  μόνο κακό θα κάνω?

----------


## nobleman

...κι άμα ψηθεί το αυτοκόλλητο διπλής και σου χαλάσει τον πάτο του ΜΒΡ; Α, μισό, γιατί δεν βάζεις πατάκι που βάζουμε στα 4 πόδια των καθισμάτων, καρεκλών κλπ, που από τη μεριά έχει αυτοκόλλητο (το βάζεις επί της βάσης) και από την άλλη υλικό μοκέτας;

----------


## Πύρρος

Το περίβλημα του mbp είναι αλουμίνιο.

Η καλύτερη λύση νομίζω είναι να βάλεις κάτι σαν στοπ στη βάση ώστε το mbp να μην γλιστράει προς τα κάτω αλλά να σταματάει σε συγκεκριμένη θέση οπότε ούτε γρατζουνιές θα έχεις (μια και δεν κινείται εκτός από το βάλε-βγάλε, και καλή ψύξη θα έχεις)

----------


## nobleman

> Το περίβλημα του mbp είναι αλουμίνιο.
> 
> Η καλύτερη λύση νομίζω είναι να βάλεις κάτι σαν στοπ στη βάση ώστε το mbp να μην γλιστράει προς τα κάτω αλλά να σταματάει σε συγκεκριμένη θέση οπότε ούτε γρατζουνιές θα έχεις (μια και δεν κινείται εκτός από το βάλε-βγάλε, και καλή ψύξη θα έχεις)


Τα αυτοκόλλητα που αναφέρω είναι για να μην γλιστράνε οι καρέκλες στο πάτωμα, πόσο μάλλον στο αλουμίνιο...  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_k

Ευχαριστώ παίδες, αυτό με τα αυτοκόλλητα του nobleman δεν το είχα σκεφτεί κ ομολογουμένως είναι καλύτερα απο τα διπλής όψεως. Μάλλον αυτό θα κάνω  :Wink: 
Πύρρο, ακόμα κ αυτό το βάλε-βγάλε που ανέφερες κάνει ᾽᾽ζημιά᾽᾽(δε μπορώ να ακουμπάω το laptop σιγαααά σιγάα στη βάση κάθε φορά...)  :One thumb up:

----------


## JOEBOO

Ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω με τη βαση. Υπαρχουν κατι αυτοκολλητα διαφανη σε σχημα μεγαλης σταγονας τα οποια θα βαλω σημερα. Χρησιμοποιουνται για να μην χτυπανε οι πορτες η τα ντουλαπια σε τοιχους κλπ. Καλη φαση.

----------


## giorgos_k

> Ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω με τη βαση. Υπαρχουν κατι αυτοκολλητα διαφανη σε σχημα μεγαλης σταγονας τα οποια θα βαλω σημερα. Χρησιμοποιουνται για να μην χτυπανε οι πορτες η τα ντουλαπια σε τοιχους κλπ. Καλη φαση.


Αυτή είναι η καλύτερη λύση λοιπόν, θα το ψάξω κ γώ :One thumb up: 

Και το ανέκδοτο της ημἐρας : 

 :ROFL: 

 Με τη βοήθεια του parallels, παπάδες κάνεις με αυτό... :Clap:

----------


## Flareman

Το πρόγραμμα δίπλα στον Firefox (δεξιά του) ποιο είναι;

----------


## nobleman

> Ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω με τη βαση. Υπαρχουν κατι αυτοκολλητα διαφανη σε σχημα μεγαλης σταγονας τα οποια θα βαλω σημερα. Χρησιμοποιουνται για να μην χτυπανε οι πορτες η τα ντουλαπια σε τοιχους κλπ. Καλη φαση.


Δεν θα το συνιστούσα γι' αυτές τις θερμοκρασίες...

----------


## kadronarxis

giorgo, στην παραλία θα με αφήσεις να κάνω καμιά βουτιά;  :Razz:  
τσίτα τα backgrounds.  :Smile: 
ρε αθεόφοβε, άλλαξες τον quicktime με μια ....αγελάδα;
τα ζωάκια στην οθόνη γενικά, grande τσίτα.

Ωραίος!

ΥΓ: btw, το καινούργιο με την led οθόνη το είδε κανείς να μας πει εμπειρίες;

----------


## DrEthernet

Το πήρε ένας φίλος, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι εντυπωσιάστηκα. Αν και δεν μπορώ να πω και το ίδιο για την αυτονομία του!

Βασικά αυτό που θα ήθελα να είχε και το δικό μου είναι το N Wi-Fi και την κάρτα γραφικών του.

----------


## giorgos_k

> Το πρόγραμμα δίπλα στον Firefox (δεξιά του) ποιο είναι;


το itunes.... :Razz: 




> giorgo, στην παραλία θα με αφήσεις να κάνω καμιά βουτιά;  
> τσίτα τα backgrounds. 
> ρε αθεόφοβε, άλλαξες τον quicktime με μια ....αγελάδα;
> τα ζωάκια στην οθόνη γενικά, grande τσίτα.
> 
> Ωραίος!
> 
> ΥΓ: btw, το καινούργιο με την led οθόνη το είδε κανείς να μας πει εμπειρίες;


Γενικά όλος ο καλλοπισμός του desktop απο το interfacelift.com προέρχεται, πολύ μεγάλη ποικιλία!! Καλές βουτιές kadro!!   (το live messenger το είδατε ? , όλα τα λεφτά  :Cool: )

----------


## damianos007

αααα ποιος θα με βοηθησει να κανω το coherense επιτελους να δουλευει........:-P

----------


## Flareman

> το itunes....
> 
> 
> 
> Γενικά όλος ο καλλοπισμός του desktop απο το interfacelift.com προέρχεται, πολύ μεγάλη ποικιλία!! Καλές βουτιές kadro!!   (το live messenger το είδατε ? , όλα τα λεφτά )


!!! Τσίτα το μπεεεεεεεεεεε :ROFL: 

@Δαμιανό: τι έχει και δε σου δουλεύει; Πρέπει να περάσεις τα Parallels Tools πρώτα...

----------


## kadronarxis

Να σαι καλά για τη βουτιά!

Ψιλοάσχετο: βγήκε update  10.4.10

----------


## damianos007

> !!! Τσίτα το μπεεεεεεεεεεε
> 
> @Δαμιανό: τι έχει και δε σου δουλεύει; Πρέπει να περάσεις τα Parallels Tools πρώτα...


 
ααααααααααααααααααα λολ ουπς ..
ερμμ παω πισω στην iσπηλια μου ...
και επιστρεφω...(ευχαριστω πολυ παντως ) :Razz:  :Embarassed: 


βγηκε το 10.4.10 και ειμαστε ακομα εδω? παωωω για updateeeeee να δω τι κανανε για τα macbookakia

----------


## Flareman

@Dam: Υγεία νέε :Very Happy: 

Το 10.4.10 σα να βελτίωσε λίγο την απόκριση ολόκληρου του συστήματος πάντως... εσείς τι λέτε; :Wink:

----------


## RTouris

ναι όντως τώρα το αισθάνομαι σαφώς πιο snappy... :P

----------


## kadronarxis

ειδικά το safari έτσι; χεχεχε
σοβαρά τώρα, είναι πιο snappy και πιο ...απόλυτο στις κινήσεις.
Τσίτα.

----------


## nobleman

> ειδικά το safari έτσι; χεχεχε
> σοβαρά τώρα, είναι πιο snappy και πιο ...απόλυτο στις κινήσεις.
> Τσίτα.


Εμένα κάθε τρεις και λίγο μου βγάζει το γνωστό μήνυμα reopen, close etc, βέβαια έχει ένα 24ωρο που ηρέμησε!  :Thinking:

----------


## JOEBOO

Με ποσα dead pixels ειμαστε για εγγυηση για το MBP???

----------


## Flareman

Όλοι οι Mac υπολογιστές (επίσημα από την Apple) έχουν εγγύηση για αντικατάσταση αν έχουν:

4 κολλημένα πίξελ και πάνω ή6 καμμένα πίξελ και πάνω ή8 κολλημένα και καμμένα πίξελ συνδυαστικά και πάνω.
Αυτά δεν τα λένε επίσημα, στον αέρα λένε πως αντικαθίστανται αν υπάρχει λογική βλάβη. Αυτά τα γράφει στα service manuals της η Apple, και λέει πως αν τα καμμένα πίξελ είναι λιγότερα πρέπει να εξηγηθεί στον πελάτη πως είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν ένας μικρός αριθμός προβληματικών πίξελ σε κάθε οθόνη, και να κρίνουν κάθε περίπτωση αναλόγως με το αν τα καμένα πίξελ προκαλούν σοβαρό πρόβλημα στη λειτουργία του υπολογιστή.

Ένα από τα (κατά γενική ομολογία) ελάχιστα προβλήματα της Apple σε θέματα after-sales service :Thinking:

----------


## giannistrsl

Oι mac's με 13.3 οθόνη δεν είναι πιο ελαφριά λαπτοπ από τα άλλα.;;;;

Ο πιο φθηνός που είδα έχει 900 ευρο.

----------


## haHa

> Oι mac's με 13.3 οθόνη δεν είναι πιο ελαφριά λαπτοπ από τα άλλα.;;;;
> 
> Ο πιο φθηνός που είδα έχει 900 ευρο.



Συγκεκεριμενα ειναι με διαφορα ο πιο βαρυς 13.3".(2.31 kg)
Ειναι μαλιστα βαρυτερος και απο τους περισσοτερους 14.1".
Αν ψαχνεις δηλαδη για ενα ελαφρυ λαπτοπ για να το μεταφερεις δεν ενδεικνεται.Εχει σχεδον ιδιο βαρος με τα ελαφρια 15.4" (Μονο 100 gr διαφορα)
Μπορεις να βρεις  15.4" με 2.45 kg, 14.1" με 2.0 kg και 13.3" με 1.69 kg.
Συνηθως τα 13.3" ειναι γυρω στα 1.9 kg. (και ειναι και λιγο καλυτερα εξοπλισμενα:modem,tv-out,card reader κλπ. Αλλα δεν τρεχουν mac os x)
Οποτε αν ενδιαφερεσαι για φορητοτητα προτιμησε ή εναν 13.3" στα 1.8-2,0kg ή εναν 14.1" στα 2.0kg..

Κατα τα αλλα (δηλαδη αν εξαιρεσεις το βαρος του) ειναι πολυ αξιολογος φορητος και τωρα πια σε καλη τιμη:
1050 ευρω τελικη με core 2 duo Τ7200 2.0GHz και 1GB Ram
(χωρις dvd αντιγραφικο ομως..  :Thumb down: )

----------


## Director CrisAK

Βέβαια με το γνωστό αρνητικό 64άρι...αλλά είναι Mac... :Cool:

----------


## cosboud

Χαίρετε! Ξέρετε να μου πείτε πέντε πράγματα για το Onyx; Αξίζει να το χρησιμοποιώ στο MacBook μου ή δεν χρειάζεται;

----------


## Flareman

Αξίζει και μάλιστα αρκετά :Smile:  Δε χρειάζεται να το τρέχεις κάθε μέρα, αλλά καλό είναι μια φορά το μήνα να τρέχει, τα κρατάει όλα σε τάξη.

----------


## haHa

> Βέβαια με το γνωστό αρνητικό 64άρι...αλλά είναι Mac...


Τι εννοεις??

----------


## Director CrisAK

> Τι εννοεις??


ΜΒ της κάρτας γραφικών... :Cool:

----------


## haHa

> ΜΒ της κάρτας γραφικών...


Ε σιγα, φορητος 13.3" ειναι.
Ποιος παιζει παιχνιδια σε τετοια οθονη?
Οι περισσοτεροι μικροι φορητοι τετοιες καρτες γραφικων εχουν και καλα κανουν για να μην ζεσταινονται και να εχουν μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια.
Αυτοι οι μικροι φορητοι (14.1" και κατω) απευθυνονται κατα κυριο λογο σε χρηστες που δεν τους ενδιαφερουν τα παιχνιδια,αλλα η αυτονομια. Για αυτο και εχουν συνηθως τετοιες καρτες γραφικων.

Για καλυτερες καρτες γραφικων υπαρχουν οι 15.4" και πανω. (π.χ. macbook pro)

----------


## Director CrisAK

Δεν αναφέρθηκα στην κάρτα αλλά στο μέγεθος της μνήμης της.

Έτσι όπως τα λες σαν να εννοείς ότι αν είχε π.χ. 128 ή 256 ΜΒ θα μπορούσε κάποιος να παίξει παιχνίδια.
Ας το κάνει 128 τουλάχιστον γιατί και μόνο στο άκουσμα το 64 δημιουργεί απογοήτευση σε οποιονδήποτε.

Δεν υπάρχει φορητός πλέον με 64 ΜΒ κάρτα γραφικών.
Καλό είναι η apple στην επόμενη αναβάθμιση να κάνει κουμάντο. :Cool:

----------


## haHa

Γενικοτερα,στους φορητους ρολο παιζει κυριως το τσιπσετ της καρτας γραφικων και οχι τοσο το μεγεθος της μνημης της καρτας γραφικων.

Τελος,ολοι οι φορητοι που εχουν αυτην την καρτα (intel gma 950) εχουν μνημη απο 64ΜΒ που την δανειζονται απο την κεντρικη Ram.
Δεν εχουν δηλαδη δικια τους μνημη, αλλα την παιρνουν απο τη κεντρικη μνημη Ram.

Επειδη αυτη η καρτα ειναι πολυ αδυναμη,της αρκουν τα 64 MΒ. 
Υπαρχουν φορητοι που μπορουσες να διαθεσεις περισσοτερη μνημη(μεχρι 256ΜΒ) απο τη Ram για αυτην την καρτα γραφικων,αλλα στις επιδοσεις δεν ειχε καμμια διαφορα.


Οποτε το θεμα για μεγεθος της μνημης,τουλαχιστον για αυτην την καρτα γραφικων (που φορανε περιπου το 50% των φορητων που πουληθηκαν το 2006)
δεν ειναι ουσιαστικο και δεν θα ειχε καποια ανταποκριση-βελτιωση για το χρηστη.
Μονο ψυχολογικο οπως λες και εσυ..

Και για τη χρηση που που προοριζεται η συγκεκριμενη καρτα γραφικων ειναι ιδανικη.


Τωρα με το νεο santa rosa chipset βγηκε και η εξελιξη της, intel gma x3100.
Ειναι αρκετα πιο δυνατη,αλλα μη φανταστουμε τιποτα εκπληκτικο.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Μην μπαίνετε στο τριπάκι της δυνατότερης κάρτας γραφικών, ή στην μνήμη που αυτή διαθέτει. Η πολλή μνήμη στις κάρτες γραφικών χρησιμοποιείται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά από παιχνίδια, όπου το τεράστιο πλήθος των γραφικών πρέπει να είναι στην μνήμη για γρήγορη απεικόνιση.
Το Quartz Extreme (η τεχνολογία της Apple όπου την απεικόνιση στην οθόνη και τα διάφορα εφέ απεικόνισης τα αναλαμβάνει η GPU και όχι η CPU) απαιτεί μόλις 32MB RAM. Στον G4 που κάθομαι αυτή τη στιγμή είχα μέχρι πριν κανα χρόνο GeForce2MX 32άρα. Μια χαρά δούλευε το μηχάνημα.
Μην τρελαίνεστε. Εκτός κι αν θέλετε να τρέξετε FinalCut Studio ή παιχνίδια, το τσιπάκι του MacBook και η shared memory είναι αρκετά. Αξιοποιούνται πλήρως από το λειτουργικό κι αυτό είναι ένα δυνατό σημείο του MacOS έναντι των Windows.

----------


## haHa

> Μην μπαίνετε στο τριπάκι της δυνατότερης κάρτας γραφικών, ή στην μνήμη που αυτή διαθέτει. Η πολλή μνήμη στις κάρτες γραφικών χρησιμοποιείται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά από παιχνίδια, όπου το τεράστιο πλήθος των γραφικών πρέπει να είναι στην μνήμη για γρήγορη απεικόνιση.
> Το Quartz Extreme (η τεχνολογία της Apple όπου την απεικόνιση στην οθόνη και τα διάφορα εφέ απεικόνισης τα αναλαμβάνει η GPU και όχι η CPU) απαιτεί μόλις 32MB RAM. Στον G4 που κάθομαι αυτή τη στιγμή είχα μέχρι πριν κανα χρόνο GeForce2MX 32άρα. Μια χαρά δούλευε το μηχάνημα.
> Μην τρελαίνεστε. Εκτός κι αν θέλετε να τρέξετε FinalCut Studio ή παιχνίδια, το τσιπάκι του MacBook και η shared memory είναι αρκετά. Αξιοποιούνται πλήρως από το λειτουργικό κι αυτό είναι ένα δυνατό σημείο του MacOS έναντι των Windows.


+1
Ακριβως!

----------


## Director CrisAK

> Βέβαια με το γνωστό αρνητικό 64άρι...*αλλά είναι Mac...*



Αυτά τα έχω γράψει με μια φράση εδώ και μερικά μηνύματα.

----------


## cosboud

Στο Energy Saver ποιά είναι η καλύτερη ρύθμιση Optimization για τη μπαταρία και για το Power Adapter αντίστοιχα;

----------


## dtoubi

Βρήκα ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον site. Με αυτόν τον αντάπτορα μπορείς να φορτίζεις το macbook και στο αυτοκίνητο και στο αεροπλάνο.... Βέβαια η τιμή του είναι λίγο αλμυρή (200 dollars) αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον. 

Για τσεκάρετε το παρακάτω site 

http://mikegyver.com/index.html

----------


## cosboud

Στο Energy Saver ποιά είναι η καλύτερη ρύθμιση Optimization για τη μπαταρία και για το Power Adapter αντίστοιχα;

----------


## haHa

Βαλε εσυ τι νομιζεις.

Να κλεινει η οθονη νωρις οταν ειναι με ρευμα και ακομα πιο νωρις οταν ειναι με μπαταρια.

Π.χ.: εγω το εχω και στις 2 ρυθμισεις να κλεινει στα 5 λεπτα.
(ετσι εχω οικονομια μπαταριας και λειτουργει λιγοτερο η οθονη για να αντεξει παραπανω στο χρονο)
Ειναι κριμα να αφησεις ανοικτο τον υπολογιστη και να φυγεις για 2-3 ωρες και η οθονη του να ειναι ανοιχτη..
Aκομα και αν ειναι στο ρευμα

Τα ιδια ισχυουν και για τις υπολοιπες ρυθμισεις.
Βαλτο να κανει sleep στα 20 λεπτα οταν ειναι με μπαταρια και στη μιση ωρα οταν ειναι με ρευμα.(Παραδειγματα ειναι ολα αυτα,ρυθμισε τα οπως νομιζεις εσυ)
Ρυθμισε το μετα απο λιγη ωρα που ειναι ανενεργο(π.χ. 1 ωρα) αν μπορεις να κανει safesleep.


Δες και εδω:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...40#post1083340

----------


## giorgos_k

Παίδες, αγόρασα αυτό το σκληρό δίσκο ( http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...&tab=marketing) του έκανα format στα windows σε NTFS και τώρα απτο mac μπορώ μόνο να διαβάσω. Φταίει το NTFS και το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι erase απτο disk utility ή μπορώ να κάνω κ κατι άλλο?

----------


## Flareman

> Παίδες, αγόρασα αυτό το σκληρό δίσκο ( http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...&tab=marketing) του έκανα format στα windows σε NTFS και τώρα απτο mac μπορώ μόνο να διαβάσω. Φταίει το NTFS και το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι erase απτο disk utility ή μπορώ να κάνω κ κατι άλλο?


Από τη μάνα του το OS X *δεν* γράφει σε NTFS, μόνο το διαβάζει. Η μόνη λύση που έχεις είναι το MacFUSE, που δουλεύει αλλά και πάλι, το ntfs-3g που χρησιμοποιεί για να γράψει σε NTFS δίσκους δεν είναι 100% τέλειο.

Προσωπικά προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα το φορμάρισμα σε HFS+ Journaled από το Disk Utility, εκτός αν είναι επιτακτική και απόλυτη ανάγκη τον σκληρό να τον διαβάζουν και Windows PCs, οπότε πας με το κλασικό FAT32... με όσα μειονεκτήματα συνεπάγεται αυτό :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_k

Δηλαδἠ σε HFS θα γράφω-διαβάζω απο mac αλλά απο windows μόνο θa γραφω ή ουτε αυτό?   To μειονεκτημα του FAT32 ειναι τα 4GB ανα αρχειο maximum ή κάνω λάθος? Thnx flareman

----------


## cassidy

Consider another one converted  :Very Happy: 
Έχω καμιά ώρα που πήρα το macbook pro στα χέρια μου και το ψαχουλεύω.
Είναι το 2.2 μοντέλο με το default setup.   :Thumbs up:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Off Topic


		Στις 6 το πρωί το πήρες το MacBook Pro; Πώς γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## cassidy

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Στις 6 το πρωί το πήρες το MacBook Pro; Πώς γίνεται αυτό;




Off Topic


		Το περίμενα να το φέρει ο αδερφός μου από Αγγλία κι έφτασε ξημερώματα. Έλεγες μη το τσίμπησα από καμιά βιτρίνα στις 5 τα ξημερώματα;   :Razz:

----------


## Flareman

> Δηλαδἠ σε HFS θα γράφω-διαβάζω απο mac αλλά απο windows μόνο θa γραφω ή ουτε αυτό?   To μειονεκτημα του FAT32 ειναι τα 4GB ανα αρχειο maximum ή κάνω λάθος? Thnx flareman


Το HFS+ δε δουλεύει σε Windows, ούτε καν το βλέπεις. Αν περάσεις το (εμπορικό) πρόγραμμα MacDrive μπορείς να δεις και να γράψεις σε HFS+ σκληρούς αλλά με μηδενική υποστήριξη για Ελληνικά ονόματα αρχείων. Το FAT32 έχει αρκετά μειονεκτήματα: κλειδώνει στα 4 GB ανά αρχείο, μεγαλύτερα clusters, είναι λίγο ανοργάνωτο - από την άλλη το HFS+ έχει καλύτερη δομή, γρηγορότερη λειτουργία, καλύτερο journaling, εγγενή υποστήριξη για metadata, και αν του βάλεις και Journaled (που θα του βάλεις δηλαδή) καλύτερη προστασία των δεδομένων σου αν κάτι πάει στραβά.

Σοβαρά τώρα, τι να κάνεις τα NTFS και τα FAT; Βάλε τον δίσκο σε HFS+, κάνε όλες τις δουλειές σου από το OS X και έχε και έναν μικρό σκληρό (π.χ. εγώ έχω έναν 2,5" σαραντάρη WD) σε FAT32 για συμβατότητα με Windows, μια στις χίλιες όταν τον χρειαστώ. No big deal :Smile:

----------


## giorgos_k

Έχω πρόβλημα όμως γιατι το ᾽᾽κατεβατήρι᾽᾽μου είναι ένα PC και θέλω να μεταφέρω αρχεία απο εκεί στο mac. Θα δοκιμάσω τώρα να κάνω partition στο σκληρό, ενα HFS+ κ ενα NTFS ώστε να διαβάζω απτο mac οτι γράφω απτο PC αλλἀ και να γράφω απτο mac στο HFS+....για να δούμε! Θα σου πω flareman τα αποτελέσματα του πειραματισμού!!

----------


## Flareman

Αν τα δύο είναι σε δίκτυο, απλούστατα δικτύωσέ τα και τέλος. Μου κάνει λίγο κάπως που χρησιμοποιείς εξωτερικό σκληρό για προορισμό αποθήκευσης downloads αλλά υποθέτω περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα :Smile: 

Θα ξαναπροτείνω, για τον κύριο αποθηκευτικό σου σκληρό κράτα HFS+, για τις ανάγκες downloading, μεταφορά αρχείων από/σε Windows κ.ο.κ. βάλε έναν μικρό σε FAT32 και όταν κατεβάζεις κάτι πέρνα το στον μεγάλο στο Mac σου.

----------


## cosboud

Γεια σας.
Θέλω να αγοράσω ένα stand για το MacBook μου. Έχει κανείς κάποια καλή ιδέα?

----------


## haHa

Οταν λες stand τι εννοεις?
Βαση με ανεμιστηρες?
Ή βαση για να ειναι πιο ψηλα το macbook και να γραφεις πιο ανετα?

----------


## cosboud

Βασικά, δε θέλω να υπερθερμένεται. Ποια λύση προτείνεις?

----------


## nobleman

> Βασικά, δε θέλω να υπερθερμένεται. Ποια λύση προτείνεις?


Πώς σας φαίνεται αυτές;
Δείτε και ένα review

----------


## haHa

> Βασικά, δε θέλω να υπερθερμένεται. Ποια λύση προτείνεις?



Για αυτην που προταθηκε εχω ακουσει καλα λογια.

Ζεσταινεται πολυ ο φορητος? Θερμοκρασιες?

----------


## cosboud

Γύρω στους 60 βαθμούς φτάνει η θερμοκρασία. Λέω να αγοράσω μία τέτοια βάση, για να μη φάω καμια ήττα. Θεωρείτε οτι μπορεί και μην είναι αναγκαία?

----------


## haHa

60 δεν ειναι πολυ(αν ειναι σε full load)..

Τι θερμοκρασια εχει σε idle και τι σε full load?? 
Ή τελος παντων τι θερμοκρασια εχει οταν χαζευεις στο ιντερνετ?

Φανταζομαι ανεμιστηρες δεν πολυ ακουγονται παρα μονο οταν κανεις κατι απαιτητικο (πχ παιχνιδια)

Αν δεν ανεβαζει πανω απο 60 ,δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας ουτε λογος να παρεις απαραιτητα βαση.
Eκτος αν σε ενοχλει οταν το λειτουργεις στα ποδια σου.

----------


## aragorn

Το δικό μου ΜΒΡ σε video rendering ανεβάζει μέχρι 83 βαθμούς Κελσίου πάντως.
Σε idle κατάσταση η θερμοκρασία κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 50-55 και με συνήθη χρήση μεταξύ 65-70.
Όλα τα παραπάνω σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου χωρίς κλιματιστικό...

----------


## Skaf

Απ'ό,τι έχω δεί, στο Macbook ο αέρας βγαίνει απο ανοίγματα ακριβώς πάνω απο τον μεντεσέ της οθόνης. Απο που μπαίνει όμως; Ρωτάω γιατί σε άλλους κατασκευαστές έχει επικρατήσει το κατα τη γνώμη μου χαζό σύστημα με την εισροή στο κάτω μέρος του υπολογιστή.

----------


## haHa

> Απ'ό,τι έχω δεί, στο Macbook ο αέρας βγαίνει απο ανοίγματα ακριβώς πάνω απο τον μεντεσέ της οθόνης. Απο που μπαίνει όμως; Ρωτάω γιατί σε άλλους κατασκευαστές έχει επικρατήσει το κατα τη γνώμη μου χαζό σύστημα με την εισροή στο κάτω μέρος του υπολογιστή.


Σε αρκετα laptop(και στο mbp) δεν υπαρχει εισροη, παρα μονο εκροη.Δηλαδη ανοιγματα εκει που φυσαει ο ανεμιστηρας.Απο εκει μπαινει και ο καινουριος πιο κρυος αερας..

Και πραγματι στα laptop που εχουν ανοιγματα μονο κατω( και οχι πλαγια και πισω ) ειναι προβλημα γιατι δεν μπορουν να λειτουργησουν αποδοτικα οι ανεμιστηρες π.χ. πανω σε ενα κρεβατι..


Αν εχουν ομως ανοιγμα πισω ή πλαγια, αρκει..

Ολα αυτα βεβαια θεωρητικα,γιατι στην πραξη μπορει να δουμε διαφορετικα πραγματα..

----------


## cosboud

Αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε, ο δικός μου είναι στους 58 βαθμούς. Γενικώς άντε να φτάσει τους 60 και κάτι. Απλά... καίει πολύ ρε παιδί μου! Κι όταν είναι σε επαφή με άλλη επιφάνεια... ε όσο να' ναι δεν αερίζεται.

----------


## haHa

Δηλαδη σε ψιλο-idle εχει θερμοκρασια γυρω στους 58..  :Thinking: 
Ε δεν ειναι και λιγο,ουτε ομως και πολυ. Θερμοκρασια δωματιου φανταζομαι ανω των 30,ε?

Εσενα σε ενοχλει? Στην αφη για παραδειγμα(απο πανω ή απο κατω)..

Αν οχι, ισως να μην ειναι απαραιτητη η βαση.

Παντως κακο δε θα κανει αν την παρεις,μονο καλο.Αλλα θα ειναι λιγο πιο δυσχρηστο..

----------


## cosboud

Στα γόνατα δε το συζητάμε.... δεν το ακουμπάω. :Razz:  τζιζ

Νομίζω θα αγοράσω μια βάση.

haHa γιατί μπορεί να είναι δύσχρηστο με τη βάση?
Αυτή που πρότεινε ο nobleman φαίνεται μια χαρά και βγάζει και μία USB θύρα free.  :Cool:

----------


## haHa

Δυσχρηστο εννοω οτι θα ειναι γιατι δε θα εχει την ιδια ευκολια μετακινησης,θα εχει μεγαλυτερο βαρος και παχος , θα εχεις ενα εξτρα καλωδιο,θα ειναι πιο ψηλα και ισως σε ενοχλει στο γραψιμο(μπορει ομως και να βοηθαει) κλπ κλπ..
Αλλα αυτα τα μειονεκτηματα εχουν ολες οι βασεις ...

Παντως πραγματι η βαση που προταθηκε φαινεται καλη και εχω ακουσει και αλλου καλα λογια!


*Αφου ζεσταινεται τοσο (σε ψιλο-idle 58 βαθμοι) και δεν μπορεις να τον ακουμπησεις στα ποδια σου* ( και ακουγοταν οτι τα macbook με core 2 duo δεν ζεσταινονται τοσο ) ,τοτε καλο θα ηταν να παρεις μια βαση..
*Και για τη δικη σου ανεση αλλα και για τη μακροζωια του υπολογιστη.*


Y.Γ.: Με τι θερμοκρασια δωματιου ειχες 58 βαθμους??

----------


## cosboud

:One thumb up:

----------


## damianos007

> Δυσχρηστο εννοω οτι θα ειναι γιατι δε θα εχει την ιδια ευκολια μετακινησης,θα εχει μεγαλυτερο βαρος και παχος , θα εχεις ενα εξτρα καλωδιο,θα ειναι πιο ψηλα και ισως σε ενοχλει στο γραψιμο(μπορει ομως και να βοηθαει) κλπ κλπ..
> Αλλα αυτα τα μειονεκτηματα εχουν ολες οι βασεις ...
> 
> Παντως πραγματι η βαση που προταθηκε φαινεται καλη και εχω ακουσει και αλλου καλα λογια!
> 
> 
> *Αφου ζεσταινεται τοσο (σε ψιλο-idle 58 βαθμοι) και δεν μπορεις να τον ακουμπησεις στα ποδια σου* ( και ακουγοταν οτι τα macbook με core 2 duo δεν ζεσταινονται τοσο ) ,τοτε καλο θα ηταν να παρεις μια βαση..
> *Και για τη δικη σου ανεση αλλα και για τη μακροζωια του υπολογιστη.*
> 
> ...


δυστηχως το ιδιο προβλημα το ειχα και εγω...αλλα λογο καλοκαιριου και οτι δεν εχω αρκουδισιον....εε αυτο που εκανα για να μην το καψω ειναι να περιορισω την χρηση του mac το καλοκαιρι και να εχω το μπρικι το πισι 24/7 ανοιχτο που δεν με ενδιαφερει και να καει :-P 

ποιο πριν παντως πριν ερθουν οι ζεστες η θερμοκρασια ηταν ...τελεια ενω το αφηνα το macbook 3-4 μερες ανοιχτο...ολο το 24ωρο :Clap:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Άλλο κόλπο που βοηθάει (για Intel δεν γνωρίζω πόσο, σε powerbook όμως σίγουρα) είναι η ρύθμιση manually του επεξεργαστή να δουλεύει σε Reduced. Από 61-62, πέφτει 10 βαθμούς με το καλημέρα.

----------


## asikamin

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι λένε τα macbook pro από *ήχο* σε vista!

θα χρειαστώ εξωτερική κάρτα , προκειμένου να έχω καλό ήχο σε mp3 και video playback?
(με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως για *djing*)

----------


## Πύρρος

Από τη στιγμή που έχει optical-out (που υποστηρίζει και έξοδο σε 44/48/96) δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεσαι τίποτα. Στα XP ο driver εμφανίζεται να δουλεύει, αλλά δεν έχω μπροστά μου κάτι με optical-in να το συνδέσω.

Τώρα βέβαια αν δεν έχεις κάτι με optical-in ή εμπιστεύεσαι το DAC της onboard που έχει η apple ή αγοράζεις μια εξωτερική. Το δεύτερο μου ακούγεται καλύτερο, αλλά περίμενε και καμιά δεύτερη άποψη.

----------


## asikamin

έχω ήδη μία audigy 2 zs pro αλλά σε vista δεν παίζει το spdif passthrough!
μετά απ'αυτή τη μαλακία της creative δε ξαναδίνω φράγκο για κάρτα ήχου!!!

----------


## cassidy

Κι εγώ είχα 60 βαθμούς σε idle με santa rosa. Οι ανεμιστήρες δούλευαν στις 2000 στροφές. Άλλαξα λίγο τις ρυθμίσεις και συνήθως είναι κάτω από 50  στις 3000 στροφές.



Πρίν ήταν 

base speed = 1500
lower threshold = 50
upper threshold = 80

Ικανοποιητική η διαφορά.

----------


## haHa

Στις 3000 στροφες ακουγεται ο υπολογιστης? (το βραδυ σε απολυτη ησυχια)



Παντως 60 βαθμοι σε idle με τους ανεμιστηρες να δουλευουν στις 2000 στροφες δεν ειναι και λιγο...

----------


## cassidy

Όχι δεν το ακούω. Τους 60 τους έπιανε όταν ήταν 30 η θερμοκρασία δωματίου. Τώρα πάνω από 60 δε βλέπω συχνά. Μόνο σε full load και πάλι γύρω στους 65. Εκεί ανεβαίνουν οι στροφές κι ακούγεται αρκετά.

----------


## haHa

Οκ.
Αφου δεν ακουγονται μικρο το κακο.(αν και περιεργο με 300 στρoφες να μην ακουυγονται,πρεπει να ειναι καλοι ανεμιστηρες...)

----------


## cosboud

Cassidy, πώς πρέπει να έχω τις ρυθμίσεις στο Fan Control?

----------


## haHa

*Ενα απο τα καλυτερα προγραμματα για ολους τους χρηστες των macbook / macbook pro ειναι αυτο:*

CoolBook 2.3




> CoolBook lets you monitor CPU frequency, voltage, and temperature.
> 
> *Registered users may set voltage and frequency manually. This can dramatically reduce heat dissipation and fan noise.*
> 
> *Use your MacBook with full performance without a battery installed.*
> 
> *Storing your battery properly when not used will reduce battery aging.*


*
Το πιο σημαντικο ειναι οτι σε αφηνει (αν εισαι registered user) να ριξεις το voltage της cpu.*
Την ιδια δουλεια κανει και στα windows το περιφημο notebook hardware control .


Ριχνοντας το voltage της cpu απο το default δεν διατρεχεις σχεδον κανεναν κινδυνο αφου ουσιαστικα κανεις undervolting.
Αυτο βοηθαει στη διαρκεια ζωης της cpu και φυσικα στο να πεσουν οι θερμοκρασιες και να αυξηθει η αυτονομια.

*Μπορειτε να ριξετε τις θερμοκρασιες της cpu μεχρι και 10 βαθμους με αυτο το πραογραμμα εχοντας ακριβως τις ιδιες επιδοσεις!!*


Απλα ριχνετε το voltage της cpu για την εκαστοτε ταχυτητα  π.χ. ριχνετε το voltage για 1.0GHz idle και 2.0GHz full load και για τα ενδιαμεσα βηματα πιο χαμηλα (αυτα ειναι αναλογα τη cpu σας) 
και απολαμβανετε ιδιες επιδοσεις με πολυ χαμηλοτερες θερμοκρασιες!!

Μονο μην το παρακανετε, γιατι τοτε θα αρχισουν μερικα software λαθη.Αλλα hardware ζημια δεν μπορειτε να προκαλεσετε!



Το αντιστοιχο προγραμμα σε windows το εχω δοκιμασει με επιτυχια και εχω επιτυχει 8 βαθμους χαμηλοτερη θερμοκρασια και φυσικα μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια!


*Χρησιμοποιηστε το! Ειναι must have! (Προτεινω να το κανετε registered για να εχετε τις εξτρα λειτουργιες, που ειναι οι πιο σημαντικες)
Θα εχετε σχεδον δωρεαν 5-10 βαθμους χαμηλοτερη θερμοκρασια, λιγοτερο θορυβο και 15-30 λεπτα μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια!*

----------


## haHa

Το παραπανω προγραμμα λυνει και το *προβλημα που εχουν τα macbook / macbook pro που δουλευουν σε πολυ χαμηλη ταχυτητα 1.0GHz (με αντιστοιχα χαμηλες επιδοσεις) οταν ειναι στο ρευμα χωρις μπαταρια.*




> According to apple
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=305336 macbooks reduce processor speed when battery is removed while operating from an A/C adaptor.
> If the battery is removed from a MacBook or MacBook Pro, the computer will automatically reduce the processor speed. This prevents the computer from shutting down if it demands more power than the A/C adaptor alone can provide.



Με αυτο το προγραμμα θα μπορειτε να χρησιμοποιειτε το macbook / macbook pro χωρις μπαταρια οταν ειναι στο ρευμα σε full ταχυτητα.
Eτσι θα μπορειτε να αποθηκευεται την μπαταρια οταν λειτουργειτε για καιρο το φορητο με ρευμα ωστε να μεγιστοποιησετε τη διαρκεια ζωης της μπαταριας.





Υ.Γ.:
Αλλη λυση:
Οταν ειναι σε ρευμα χωρις μπαταρια (και δυστυχως εχει κολλημενη χαμηλη συχνοτητα στο 1.0GHz) απλα βαλτε το φορητο σε sleep και μετα ξυπνηστε το.
Τωρα πια θα μπορει να ανεβασει συχνοτητα.

----------


## cassidy

> Cassidy, πώς πρέπει να έχω τις ρυθμίσεις στο Fan Control?


Όπως τα έχω στo screenshot. Είναι οι χαμηλότερες τιμές που επιτρέπει. Αν θες μετά ανεβάζεις το base speed. Εγώ με το 2000, είμαι ικανοποιημένος.

Haha, για το θόρυβο που λες, είτε είναι καλοί ανεμιστήρες είτε κάτι παίζει με τα αυτιά μου. Είναι και λίγο υποκειμενικό το θέμα, δεν είμαστε όλοι ίσοι απέναντί στο θόρυβο  :Laughing: 
Θα κοιτάξω κάποια στιγμή και την εφαρμογή που πρότεινες, πολύ καλή φαίνεται από την περιγραφή.

----------


## haHa

Παντως δεν εχω ακουσει και πολλους ανεμιστηρες αθορυβους που να γυρνανε στις 3000 στροφες.Αλλα οπως ειπαμε αυτο ειναι υποκειμενικο.

Τελος, δοκιμασε αυτο το προγραμμα.Συντομα θα μου το "φερουν" αγορασμενο-registered...

----------


## kennyyy

Αναφερόμενος στο "διάφορα άλλα" του topic... :Smile: 
Έχω ένα mb pro...Ανοίγω ένα terminal...Γίνεται να ανοίξω πολλαπλά tabs στο terminal και να πηγαινοέρχομαι με ctrl+pgup/pgdown σαν άνθρωπος ? 
Μετά...Έχω ένα terminal. Ανοίγω δεύτερο terminal. Ανοίγω 3o terminal..Πατάω apple+tab να πάω από το ένα στο άλλο...αμ δε...έχω μόνο ένα terminal στο apple+tab να φαίνεται...
Το παράπονό μου είναι...
1) αυτό είναι το καλύτερο usability του mac? ένα απλό πράγμα θέλω να κάνω, πρέπει να ψάξω πως γίνεται σε mac?...
2) γιατί πρέπει στο mac όλα να είναι "αλλιώς"? δεξί κλικ, αλλιώς, scrollarisma με το touchpad θέλει ενεργοποίηση, scrolling με την άκρη του touchpad δεν έχω βρει ακόμα πως γίνεται... :Sad:  Δλδ για απλά πράγματα που κάνεις 100δες φορές τη μέρα σε συμβατικό υπολογιστή, πρέπει να φας τη ζωή σου στο mac να βρεις πως γίνονται;...
3) γιατί το pgup/pgdown πρέπει ναναι 2 κουμπιά μαζί στο mb pro? εγώ θέλω με το ένα να ξύνω τ@@ μου, πρέπει να έχω και τα 2 πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο ενώ διαβάζω στην οθόνη;...:@ αυτό και αν είναι usability...απορώ πόσα $$$ πληρώθηκαν οι mac engineers για να σκεφτούν να αλλάξουν κάτι τόσο απλό και εύχρηστο! :Sad: 
υ.γ. ναι, η monaco είναι φοβερή, αλλά δεν κερδίζω χρόνο, ενώ με τα ανωτέρω προβλήματα χάνω χρόνο παραγωγικότητας...:@
υ.γ.2 αν κάποιος μου βρει λύση στα παραπάνω προβλήματα θα ήταν awesome :Smile:  :Smile: ! 
υ.γ.3 sorry για το ύφος του post αλλά πραγματικά δεν αντέχω τέτοιες μλκιες...έτσι μου έρχεται να το αλλάξω με hp+vista (τέτοια κατάντια!!)

----------


## cassidy

Για παράθυρα του ίδιου προγράμματος πατάω fn+f10
Δες κι αυτό 

Για το scrolling με την άκρη του touchpad, δε σε βολεύει το scrolling με τα δυο δάχτυλα;


edit: μόλις είδα ότι με "command+`" μετακινείσαι ανάμεσα σε παράθυρα του ίδιου προγράμματος. Ακόμα ψάχνοντας πάω.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Αναφερόμενος στο "διάφορα άλλα" του topic...
> Έχω ένα mb pro...Ανοίγω ένα terminal...Γίνεται να ανοίξω πολλαπλά tabs στο terminal και να πηγαινοέρχομαι με ctrl+pgup/pgdown σαν άνθρωπος ? 
> Μετά...Έχω ένα terminal. Ανοίγω δεύτερο terminal. Ανοίγω 3o terminal..Πατάω apple+tab να πάω από το ένα στο άλλο...αμ δε...έχω μόνο ένα terminal στο apple+tab να φαίνεται...
> Το παράπονό μου είναι...
> 1) αυτό είναι το καλύτερο usability του mac? ένα απλό πράγμα θέλω να κάνω, πρέπει να ψάξω πως γίνεται σε mac?...
> 2) γιατί πρέπει στο mac όλα να είναι "αλλιώς"? δεξί κλικ, αλλιώς, scrollarisma με το touchpad θέλει ενεργοποίηση, scrolling με την άκρη του touchpad δεν έχω βρει ακόμα πως γίνεται... Δλδ για απλά πράγματα που κάνεις 100δες φορές τη μέρα σε συμβατικό υπολογιστή, πρέπει να φας τη ζωή σου στο mac να βρεις πως γίνονται;...
> 3) γιατί το pgup/pgdown πρέπει ναναι 2 κουμπιά μαζί στο mb pro? εγώ θέλω με το ένα να ξύνω τ@@ μου, πρέπει να έχω και τα 2 πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο ενώ διαβάζω στην οθόνη;...:@ αυτό και αν είναι usability...απορώ πόσα $$$ πληρώθηκαν οι mac engineers για να σκεφτούν να αλλάξουν κάτι τόσο απλό και εύχρηστο!
> υ.γ. ναι, η monaco είναι φοβερή, αλλά δεν κερδίζω χρόνο, ενώ με τα ανωτέρω προβλήματα χάνω χρόνο παραγωγικότητας...:@
> υ.γ.2 αν κάποιος μου βρει λύση στα παραπάνω προβλήματα θα ήταν awesome! 
> υ.γ.3 sorry για το ύφος του post αλλά πραγματικά δεν αντέχω τέτοιες μλκιες...έτσι μου έρχεται να το αλλάξω με hp+vista (τέτοια κατάντια!!)


Το apple+tab αλλάζει εφαρμογή.
Το apple+` (το κουμπί με *`*/*~*, όχι το *'*/*"*) αλλάζει παράθυρο στην ίδια εφαρμογή.

Στο terminal συγκεκριμένα, τα παράθυρα αριθμούνται και μπορείς να τα αλλάζεις με apple+1 έως apple+0.

Terminal με tabs είναι το iterm που μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις.

Το δεξι κλικ γίνεται και με το (ψιλοκουφό για μένα) κλικ με δύο δάχτυλα στο pad, και ως control-click, διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.

Για το scroll ίσως είναι καλύτερα να απενεργοποιήσεις το οριζόντιο και να αφήσεις μόνο το κάθετο.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Αναφερόμενος στο "διάφορα άλλα" του topic...
> Έχω ένα mb pro...Ανοίγω ένα terminal...Γίνεται να ανοίξω πολλαπλά tabs στο terminal και να πηγαινοέρχομαι με ctrl+pgup/pgdown σαν άνθρωπος ? 
> Μετά...Έχω ένα terminal. Ανοίγω δεύτερο terminal. Ανοίγω 3o terminal..Πατάω apple+tab να πάω από το ένα στο άλλο...αμ δε...έχω μόνο ένα terminal στο apple+tab να φαίνεται...
> Το παράπονό μου είναι...
> 1) αυτό είναι το καλύτερο usability του mac? ένα απλό πράγμα θέλω να κάνω, πρέπει να ψάξω πως γίνεται σε mac?...
> 2) γιατί πρέπει στο mac όλα να είναι "αλλιώς"? δεξί κλικ, αλλιώς, scrollarisma με το touchpad θέλει ενεργοποίηση, scrolling με την άκρη του touchpad δεν έχω βρει ακόμα πως γίνεται... Δλδ για απλά πράγματα που κάνεις 100δες φορές τη μέρα σε συμβατικό υπολογιστή, πρέπει να φας τη ζωή σου στο mac να βρεις πως γίνονται;...
> 3) γιατί το pgup/pgdown πρέπει ναναι 2 κουμπιά μαζί στο mb pro? εγώ θέλω με το ένα να ξύνω τ@@ μου, πρέπει να έχω και τα 2 πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο ενώ διαβάζω στην οθόνη;...:@ αυτό και αν είναι usability...απορώ πόσα $$$ πληρώθηκαν οι mac engineers για να σκεφτούν να αλλάξουν κάτι τόσο απλό και εύχρηστο!
> υ.γ. ναι, η monaco είναι φοβερή, αλλά δεν κερδίζω χρόνο, ενώ με τα ανωτέρω προβλήματα χάνω χρόνο παραγωγικότητας...:@
> υ.γ.2 αν κάποιος μου βρει λύση στα παραπάνω προβλήματα θα ήταν awesome! 
> υ.γ.3 sorry για το ύφος του post αλλά πραγματικά δεν αντέχω τέτοιες μλκιες...έτσι μου έρχεται να το αλλάξω με hp+vista (τέτοια κατάντια!!)


Τα shortcut για την εναλλαγή των παραθύρων είναι όπως στα είπε ο Πύρρος και είναι τα ίδια από το '93 που χρησιμοποιώ Mac OS.

1) Ναι, όπως ψάχνει κάποιος όταν πρώτο πιάνει ένα λειτουργικό σύστημα στα χέρια του.
2) Γίνονται όλα «αλλιώς» διότι αν η M$ αντέγραφε όλες τις λειτουργίες του συστήματος ακριβώς, θα τους έπαιρναν με τις πέτρες. Scrolling στο MBP γίνεται με τα δύο δάχτυλα και είναι ενεργοποιημένο by default.
3) Γιατί έχεις πληκτρολόγιο φορητού. Αν παθαίνεις αγκύλωση βάλε εξωτερικό fullsize keyboard.

Υ.Γ. RTFM

----------


## cassidy

Περί εναλλαγής εφαρμογών, το Expos&#233; δεν είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το κοινό alt-tab, control-tab των windows;
Βασικά αφού οι παραπάνω συνδυασμοί δεν χρησιμοποιούνται από default, μπορείς να τα συνδέσεις με τα "show all windows" και "show all application windows" του Expos&#233;.

Στο δικό μου έβαλα το "show all windows" σε ένα mouse button και βολεύει πάρα πολύ.

----------


## haHa

Και η κατω αριστερα γωνια της οθονης με βολευει για ενεργοποιηση του expose (που πραγματι ειναι πολυ ευχρηστο)

----------


## cosboud

Παίδες στο Fan Control μου βγάζει:   Left fan:3809 RPM    Right fan: -1 RPM 
Πρόβλημα?

----------


## haHa

Μπα, κανενα προβλημα.


Tο macbook δεν εχει αλλο ανεμιστηρα,εχει μονο εναν. Και αυτη η ενδειξη ειναι για το macbook pro που εχει 2 ανεμιστηρες..

----------


## cassidy

codboud για κοίτα και το istat λίγο μήπως δίνει λάθος δεδομένα το fan control.

haHa εξηγείς λίγο αυτό με τη γωνία;  :Very Happy:

----------


## kennyyy

Ευχαριστώ για όλα τα τιπς και κυρίως για το switch link, θα συνεχίσω από εκεί :Smile: 
Το scrollarisma με τα 2 δάχτυλα, νόμιζα ότι το ενεργοποίησα όταν βρήκα και το δεξί κλικ αλλά μάλλον έχετε δίκιο :Smile: 
Και θα προτιμούσα το scrollarisma με την άκρη του touchpad, δεν κατεβάζεις άλλο δάχτυλο..
Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν θέλω να χρησιμοποιώ ποντίκι, στα άλλα unixoειδή σχεδόν πάντα είμαι στην κονσόλα με keyboard...
Και στο scroll με τα 2 δάχτυλα, μου αρέσει το οριζόντιο, δεν είναι και πολύ ευαίσθητο, feels just right! Απλά θα ήθελα να το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για οριζόντιο και κάθετο να το κάνω με την άκρη του touchpad (που το χρησιμοποιείς όλη την ώρα σε μεγάλη οθόνη).
Το expose είναι ωραίο για εφέ ή όταν πραγματικά έχεις 30 παράθυρα και έχεις χάσει ήδη τη μπάλλα, δεν είναι παραγωγικό για δουλειά.




> Τα shortcut για την εναλλαγή των παραθύρων είναι όπως στα είπε ο Πύρρος και είναι τα ίδια από το '93 που χρησιμοποιώ Mac OS.
> 
> 1) Ναι, όπως ψάχνει κάποιος όταν πρώτο πιάνει ένα λειτουργικό σύστημα στα χέρια του.
> 2) Γίνονται όλα «αλλιώς» διότι αν η M$ αντέγραφε όλες τις λειτουργίες του συστήματος ακριβώς, θα τους έπαιρναν με τις πέτρες. Scrolling στο MBP γίνεται με τα δύο δάχτυλα και είναι ενεργοποιημένο by default.
> 3) Γιατί έχεις πληκτρολόγιο φορητού. Αν παθαίνεις αγκύλωση βάλε εξωτερικό fullsize keyboard.
> 
> Υ.Γ. RTFM


1+2. Ένα λειτουργικό οφείλει να είναι intuitive αν θέλει το ευρύ κοινό..Από τη στιγμή που όλα τα άλλα mainstream λειτουργικά κάνουν κάποια πράγματα με τον ίδιο τρόπο, όφειλε τουλάχιστον να έχει σαν default πιο πολλά από τα στάνταρ πράγματα...Το expose π.χ. δεν με ενοχλεί σαν feature, ωραίο είναι. Και αν δεν το ήξερα δεν θα μου έτρωγε χρόνο να το βρω μπαίνοντας στη μέση από κάτι που ήθελα να κάνω.
Στο terminal δεν έψαξα ποτέ πως πας από tab σε tab, ήταν intuitive από mozilla! Αυτό θα ήθελα σε όλα τα λειτουργικά, τουλάχιστον για απλά πράγματα που κάνεις 1000δες φορές τη μέρα! :Smile: 
3. Έχω δουλέψει σε πολλά φορητά, δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ να θυσιάσω το ξύσιμο για να διαβάσω στην οθόνη :Smile: 
Τεσπα, επιλογές design είναι αυτές αν ήταν 0+1 θα είχαν όλοι τα ίδια όντως :Smile: 
υ.γ. read the "fine" manual? Έχεις δίκιο.. :Smile:

----------


## cosboud

Στο istat μου δείχνει Fans Exhaust 4157 rpm

Ρε μπας και το MacBook Core Duo έχει έναν ανεμιστήρα?

----------


## haHa

Mην ανησυχεις!!

*Tο macbook δεν εχει αλλο ανεμιστηρα,εχει μονο εναν.* Και αυτη η ενδειξη ειναι για το macbook pro που εχει 2 ανεμιστηρες..
Τωρα που εσυ εχεις macbook η ενδειξη ειναι απενεργοποιημενη.





> 3. Έχω δουλέψει σε πολλά φορητά, δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ να θυσιάσω το ξύσιμο για να διαβάσω στην οθόνη


Πραγματι στα αλλα φορητα γινεται με μονο ενα κουμπι το page down/up.

----------


## cosboud

Είπα κι εγώ... thanx

----------


## haHa

> haHa εξηγείς λίγο αυτό με τη γωνία;


Στο system preferences ->Dashboard & Expose -> στο πεδιο Active Screen Corners 
ρυθμιζεις οποια γωνια της οθονης θελεις να κανει Expose  (ή και αλλες λειτουργιες π.χ. Dashboard)
οταν πηγαινεις το ποντικι σου σε εκεινη τη γωνια.

Η πιο βολικη (για να μην ενεργοποιειται καταλαθως, γιατι αυτη η γωνια πολυ σπανια χρησιμποποιειται απο εφαρμογες) ειναι η κατω αριστερα.

Δοκιμασε το ,μπορει να σε βολεψει.

----------


## haHa

> Στο istat μου δείχνει Fans Exhaust 4157 rpm
> 
> Ρε μπας και το MacBook Core Duo έχει έναν ανεμιστήρα?


Σαν να ανεβαζει πολυ στροφες(λογω οτι ζεσταινεται ιδιαιτερα) και ως εκ τουτου να κανει θορυβο.

Δοκιμασε το προγραμμα που σου λεω!
Ή παρε τη βαση.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Το expose είναι ωραίο για εφέ ή όταν πραγματικά έχεις 30 παράθυρα και έχεις χάσει ήδη τη μπάλλα, δεν είναι παραγωγικό για δουλειά.



Καλά, όταν έχεις πιάσει κάτι για drag&drop, σκουντήξεις μια γωνία για να ανοίξει το expose, αλλάξεις παράθυρο κάνοντας hover πάνω του για 1", και εκεί κάνεις το drop, έχοντας κάνει συνολικά μηδέν παραπανήσια κλικ ή πατήματα πλήκτρων το ξανασυζητάμε.  :Razz: 

(BTW για keyboard fans, το expose παίζει με F-keys για ενεργοποίηση και βελάκια+enter για επιλογή, με το mouse συμφέρουν οι γωνίες όπως είπε ο haHa).

Για το scroll με περιοχές, υπήρχε ένα utility για παλιότερα μοντέλα αλλά για τα καινούρια δεν παίζει.

----------


## cosboud

> Σαν να ανεβαζει πολυ στροφες(λογω οτι ζεσταινεται ιδιαιτερα) και ως εκ τουτου να κανει θορυβο.
> 
> Δοκιμασε το προγραμμα που σου λεω!
> Ή παρε τη βαση.


Θα παίξει βάση οπωσδήποτε!!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## modified

> Το expose είναι ωραίο για εφέ ή όταν πραγματικά έχεις 30 παράθυρα και έχεις χάσει ήδη τη μπάλλα, δεν είναι παραγωγικό για δουλειά.


Υπάρχει λογικό σφάλμα στην παραπάνω πρόταση. (βλ. και το post του Πύρρου)




> 1+2. Ένα λειτουργικό οφείλει να είναι intuitive αν θέλει το ευρύ κοινό..Από τη στιγμή που όλα τα άλλα mainstream λειτουργικά κάνουν κάποια πράγματα με τον ίδιο τρόπο, όφειλε τουλάχιστον να έχει σαν default πιο πολλά από τα στάνταρ πράγματα..


Μπερδεύεις το intuitive με το σύνηθες. Αν το σύνηθες για τους engineers/designers στη X εταιρεία δεν είναι ο καλύτερος/πιο intuitive τρόπος για να γίνει δουλειά, οφείλουν να εφαρμόσουν τη δική τους πρόταση, ναι;

Αν όχι, ακόμα θα ψάχναμε τα τραγούδια στο iPod πατώντας κουμπιά πάνω/κάτω...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> 1+2. Ένα λειτουργικό οφείλει να είναι intuitive αν θέλει το ευρύ κοινό..Από τη στιγμή που όλα τα άλλα mainstream λειτουργικά κάνουν κάποια πράγματα με τον ίδιο τρόπο, όφειλε τουλάχιστον να έχει σαν default πιο πολλά από τα στάνταρ πράγματα...


Ποια είναι τα άλλα mainstream λειτουργικά; Εγώ ξέρω μόνο τα Windows. Αν μου πεις για οποιοδήποτε *nix, τότε δεν είναι mainstream, οπότε απλά βγαίνει από τη συζήτηση.
Τα User Interface guidelines της Apple είναι τα πληρέστερα. Μήπως ήθελες να πατάς "Έναρξη", για να σβήσεις τον υπολογιστή σου; Το ότι η αντιγραφή (γιατί όταν ο Macintosh είχε γραφικό περιβάλλον οι άλλοι ακόμα δίνανε εντολές σε μαυρόασπρη οθόνη και πειράζανε config.sys αρχεία για να δουλέψουν) έγινε με κακό τρόπο δεν είναι πρόβλημα της Apple. Η Apple ακολουθεί τη δική της γραμμή.

----------


## TearDrop

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι. Μπορούμε σε macbook όταν κλείνουμε την οθόνη να μη μπαίνει σε sleep mode? Θέλω να το χρησιμοποιώ μερικές φορές σαν σταθερό, συνδεδεμένο με εξωτερική οθόνη keyboard και mouse.

----------


## DrEthernet

Εάν κουνήσεις το mouse ή χρησιμοποιήσεις το πληκτρολόγιο,  ξυπνάει και δουλεύεις κανονικά στην εξωτερική οθόνη

----------


## Πύρρος

Κανονικότατα. Τη στιγμή που κλείνεις το καπάκι θα μπει σε sleep, αλλά μπορείς να το ξυπνήσεις βάζοντας ένα mouse ή ένα πληκτρολόγιο. Οταν το δουλεύεις κλειστό, να προσέχεις *πολύ* την ψύξη του.

----------


## haHa

Και ειναι η μονη λυση για να μπορεσεις να δουλευεις σε εξωτερικη οθονη γιατι ως γνωστον εχει το περιορισμο(χωρις λογο) να μην μπορει να οδηγησει 2 οθονες(την δικια του και μια αλλη) με διαφορετικη αναλυση.

----------


## DrEthernet

To MacBook Pro δεν έχει κάποιο τέτοιο περιορισμό. Για το MacBook δεν ξέρω.

----------


## modified

> Και ειναι η μονη λυση για να μπορεσεις να δουλευεις σε εξωτερικη οθονη γιατι ως γνωστον εχει το περιορισμο(χωρις λογο) να μην μπορει να οδηγησει 2 οθονες(την δικια του και μια αλλη) με διαφορετικη αναλυση.


Όχι; Μια χαρά οδηγεί την εξωτερική (1440x900) και τη δική του στην περίπτωσή μου.

----------


## modified

> Οταν το δουλεύεις κλειστό, να προσέχεις *πολύ* την ψύξη του.


Όταν το δουλεύεις κλειστό, δε χρειάζεται καμία ιδιαίτερη προσοχή. (Read: να σε απασχολεί το θέμα της ψύξης όσο σε απασχολεί και όταν είναι με ανοιχτό καπάκι...)

----------


## haHa

> Όχι; Μια χαρά οδηγεί την εξωτερική (1440x900) και τη δική του στην περίπτωσή μου.



Αληθεια?
Ενος γνωστου μου δε μπορουσε ταυτοχρονα οδηγει τη δικη του οθονη και μια εξωτερικη αναλυσης 1680x1050.(δειχνωντας τα ιδια πραγματα ,κανοντας δηλαδη clone-*mirror*)


Μιλαμε παντα για το macbook και οχι το pro.



Θυμαμαι το ειχα ψαξει και δεν ειχα βρει λυση.Να και καποιος αλλος με το ιδιο πρβολημα:
http://www.livingdigitally.net/2006/...an_extern.html



Μπραβο αν το εφτιαξαν!

----------


## Πύρρος

Με ανοιχτό το καπάκι σε κάποιες φάσεις έχω νοιώσει ροή αέρα στα χέρια μου από το πληκτρολόγιο. Με κλειστό δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτό. Ειδικά καλοκαιριάτικα το φοβάμαι κάπως.

----------


## modified

> Αληθεια?
> Ενος γνωστου μου δε μπορουσε ταυτοχρονα οδηγει τη δικη του οθονη και μια εξωτερικη αναλυσης 1680x1050.(δειχνωντας τα ιδια πραγματα ,κανοντας δηλαδη clone-*mirror*)


Όπα, δε μίλησα για clone-mirror. Έγραψες για το αν μπορεί να οδηγήσει και τις δύο οθόνες σε διαφορετικές αναλύσεις και σε αυτό, όπως είπα, η απάντηση είναι καταφατική. Μπορείς π.χ. να έχεις το Photoshop στην εξωτερική οθόνη και το iTunes στην οθόνη του MacBook.

Για clone-mirror δεν ξέρω γιατί δε με έχει απασχολήσει ποτέ -- ίσως το κοιτάξω και να σου πω.




> Με ανοιχτό το καπάκι σε κάποιες φάσεις έχω νοιώσει ροή αέρα στα χέρια μου από το πληκτρολόγιο. Με κλειστό δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτό. Ειδικά καλοκαιριάτικα το φοβάμαι κάπως.


Πύρρο, είναι αδύνατο να έρχεται άερας από το πληκτρολόγιο γιατί ο ανεμιστήρας είναι σχεδιασμένος να βγάζει τον αέρα από πίσω (τσέκαρε και το link που έδωσα). Τέλος πάντων όμως, όπως θέλει ο καθένας!

----------


## haHa

> Όπα, δε μίλησα για clone-mirror. Έγραψες για το αν μπορεί να οδηγήσει και τις δύο οθόνες σε διαφορετικές αναλύσεις και σε αυτό, όπως είπα, η απάντηση είναι καταφατική. Μπορείς π.χ. να έχεις το Photoshop στην εξωτερική οθόνη και το iTunes στην οθόνη του MacBook.
> 
> Για clone-mirror δεν ξέρω γιατί δε με έχει απασχολήσει ποτέ -- ίσως το κοιτάξω και να σου πω.


Ναι για clone ελεγα,παρελειψα να το γραψω.Για extended desktop (αυτο που λες εσυ και χρησιμοποιουν οι περισσοτεροι) νομιζω οτι μπορει.

Για δες αν μπορεις, αν διορθωθηκε!

----------


## gmbix

Ερώτηση σχετικα με το εξωτερικό μόνιτορ:
Είναι δυνατόν να έχω το εξωτερικό σαν primary δηλαδή να έινα το Dock εκεί και το μονιτορ του φορητού ανοιχτό και να ειναί extended σε αυτό.
Πάντα για Macbook απλο όχι PRO
Καμία ιδέα παιδιά?

----------


## Πύρρος

Μπορείς να το κάνεις drag από τη μία οθόνη στην άλλη, στα "displays" στο system preferences.

----------


## gmbix

@ Πύρρος  :Worthy: 
Ήταν τόσο απλό!!!, αλλά το είχα ψάξει αρκετά κα δεν είχε παέι καθόλου το μυαλό μου κατα εκεί...! 
Λές να φταίνε τα Windows που το έχουν πιο πολύπλοκο...!?!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Clap:  Super

----------


## haHa

Ηρθε και εδω ενα macbook για μια φιλη.
Σε 1-2 μερες θα κανω ενα mini-review με φωτο.

----------


## Giwrgos7

Απο προχθες ειμαι κι εγω ενας πανευτυχης κατοχος ενος mbp  :Smile:

----------


## aragorn

Καλώς τον  :Smile: 
Καλοδούλευτο να είναι!

----------


## RTouris

> Πύρρο, είναι αδύνατο να έρχεται άερας από το πληκτρολόγιο γιατί ο ανεμιστήρας είναι σχεδιασμένος να βγάζει τον αέρα από πίσω (τσέκαρε και το link που έδωσα). Τέλος πάντων όμως, όπως θέλει ο καθένας!


Στα MacBooks η κυκλοφορία του αέρα γίνεται όντως από το "διάτρητο πάνελ" που βρίσκεται κάτω από το πληκτρολόγιο με απαγωγή από το πίσω μέρος του μηχανήματος. Όταν τα ανεμιστήρια δουλεύουν στο μαξ μπορεί κανείς να αισθανθεί εύκολα την κίνηση αυτή..

Στα MacBookPros λόγω διαφορετικής σχεδιαστικής φιλοσοφίας δεν ακολουθείται η ίδια τακτική.

----------


## haHa

Kαι μια απορια:
ειναι λογικο να κανει γυρω στα 50 sec να φορτωσει το mac os x?
Ζητημα να εχουν μπει 10 προγραμματα,ειναι fresh install!!

----------


## Πύρρος

Σε εμένα είναι κάτι λιγότερο από 20" από το chime μέχρι να ζητήσει login και κάτι πάνω από 10" (πες 15") από το login μέχρι να φορτώσουν τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## haHa

Oλα μια χαρα τελικως!
Tωρα κανει γυρω στα 25 sec μεχρι να με βγαλει σε ετοιμο desktop(αυτοματο login) απο τη στιγμη που πατησω το κουμπι on.
Μονο σε ενα boot εκανε 50 sec,πιθανον γιατι ηταν το πρωτο boot αφοτου του φορτωσα τα προγραμματα.


Y.Γ.:Βρωμιζει πολυ ευκολα το ασπρο macbook...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Το αργό boot που επαναφέρεται μετά σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα συνήθως είναι προϊόν εκκαθάρισης και επαναδημιουργίας διάφορων cache, όπως π.χ. το kextcache, τα font caches, κ.ά.. Δεν είναι ανησυχητικό, είναι φυσιολογική λειτουργία. Άλλωστε, ας κάνει και 5 λεπτά να φορτώσει. Αν από κει και πέρα είναι βράχος και ξεχνάς να κάνεις restart, τότε ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει ο χρόνος εκκίνησης.

----------


## Billias

> Το αργό boot που επαναφέρεται μετά σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα συνήθως είναι προϊόν εκκαθάρισης και επαναδημιουργίας διάφορων cache, όπως π.χ. το kextcache, τα font caches, κ.ά.. Δεν είναι ανησυχητικό, είναι φυσιολογική λειτουργία. Άλλωστε, ας κάνει και 5 λεπτά να φορτώσει. Αν από κει και πέρα είναι βράχος και ξεχνάς να κάνεις restart, τότε ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει ο χρόνος εκκίνησης.


Μην το λες αυτο.
Σαν χρηστης προερχομενος απο windows ενιωσα μια απιστευτη ικανοποιηση οταν διαπιστωσα οτι το macbook ειναι ετοιμο για χρηση σε λιγοτερο απο 30''.


Και συνηθως τα παραπανω που αναφερει  ο macgiorgos συμβαινουν μετα απο updates.

----------


## damianos007

> Oλα μια χαρα τελικως!
> 
> 
> 
> Y.Γ.:Βρωμιζει πολυ ευκολα το ασπρο macbook...


το boot time μην σας προβληματιζει..ελα και σε λιγους μηνες φορματακι θα κανουμε για να βαλουμε την λεοπαρδαλη πανω ...
το χειροτερο ειναι οτι γινεται καφε  :Thumb down:  :Sorry:  απο την βρωμα...αντε τωρα να το καθαριζεις  :Whistle: 

πρεπει πρωτα να πλενεις τα δαχτυλα σου να φορας γαντια και μετα να πιανεις το πληκτρολογιο :Razz:

----------


## Skaf

Και τα μαύρα που δεν βρομίζουν εύκολα, τα πουλάει ακριβά η άτιμη η Apple...

----------


## iKoms

> Και τα μαύρα που δεν βρομίζουν εύκολα, τα πουλάει ακριβά η άτιμη η Apple...


Μη το λές αυτό...  και σε αυτά φαίνονται οι δακτυλιές.. και πίστεψέ με είναι χειρότερο.
Οπότε πλύσιμο χεράκια και γαντάκια !!!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## nobleman

> Μη το λές αυτό...  και σε αυτά φαίνονται οι δακτυλιές.. και πίστεψέ με είναι χειρότερο.
> Οπότε πλύσιμο χεράκια και γαντάκια !!!


 :One thumb up:  Γίνεται απίστευτα βρώμικο!

----------


## Πύρρος

Νομίζω δεν χρησιμοποιείτε τα λευκά laptops της apple σωστά. Μετά από λίγη χρήση (στα χέρια μου), αποκτουν αρκετές γρατζουνιές ώστε οι δαχτυλιές να μην φαίνονται  :Razz:

----------


## damianos007

> Νομίζω δεν χρησιμοποιείτε τα λευκά laptops της apple σωστά. Μετά από λίγη χρήση (στα χέρια μου), αποκτουν αρκετές γρατζουνιές ώστε οι δαχτυλιές να μην φαίνονται


σωστο και αυτο 
you got a point there!  :Worthy:

----------


## dd68

Πριν απο λιγες μερες αγορασα ενα macbook και θα ηθελα να το συνδεσω στην τηλεοραση.Η τιβι εχει μονο σκαρτ ή τα τρια καλωδια ασπρο κοκκινο κιτρινο. Τι πρεπει να αγορασω για την συνδεσω με macbook?
Επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω προσπαθω να συνδεσω το μακ μεσω wep  με το speedtouch 780 και μου βγαζει  οτι το μακ δεν ειναι στην access control list. Μολις το εβαλα χωρις ασφαλεια μπηκε.

----------


## Πύρρος

Για την TV (εικόνα+ ήχο) θες:

1. Mini-DVI to Video adapter για την εικόνα (της Apple, €25 γύρω).

Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα βρεις στο ηλεκτρικάδικο\ τηλεορασάδικο της γειτονιάς σου:

2. Mini-Jack σε 2 RCA (ή adapter ή καλώδιο με τα κατάληλα βύσματα, €λίγα).

3. Ή μονό ή τριπλό καλώδιο RCA (ανάλογα τι αγόρασες στο βήμα 2, €λίγα) .

Για έξτρα πόντους, και αν η TV σου υποστηρίζει S-Video αντικαθιστάς το ένα από τα τρία RCA  του βήματος 3 με ένα mini-DIN, και αγοράζεις και ένα ανταπτοράκι από RCA+SVideo σε Scart (€ λίγα). Πριν τα αγοράσεις ψάξε αν η TV σου υποστηρίζει S-video.


Για το 780, μήπως εκτός από το WEP έχεις βάλει και MAC-Filtering; Επίσης, αν έχεις περάσει τη MAC του macbook, βεβαιώσου ότι είναι η MAC του wifi και όχι του ethernet ή του firefire ή του BT.

----------


## damianos007

ρε σεις να σας ρωτησω κατι και εγω τοσους μηνες το εχω το macbook και ολο το σκεφτομαι οτι θελω να το συνδεσω με την 19" την οθονη να δουλευω και ποιο ανετα το photoshop....αλλα ολο το ξεχναω :-P

πρεπει να παρω το miniDvi-> to DVI καλωδιο απο fnac? πχ που ειχα ρωτησει οτι εχουν....? (νομιζω παει καπου στα 20+ ευρω)...μια πατσαβουριτσα adaptoraki? ή μπορω να βρω καμια ποιο "οικονομικη" λυση για ενα τοσο μικρο ανταπτορακι!!

----------


## haHa

Αυτο πρεπει να παρεις,της apple...   miniDvi-> to DVI

----------


## damianos007

> Αυτο πρεπει να παρεις,της apple...   miniDvi-> to DVI


το υποψιαζομουνα :Razz: 

thanx anyway  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## damianos007

μωλις σημερα δοκιμασα ενα συνδιασμο κουμπιων που ειδα σε βιντεακι στο metacafe...



ctrl+alt+command+8


καλα μιλαμε επαθα πλακα ετσι ειναι τρελα ωραιο......(βεβαιως εσεις μπορει να το ξερετε αλλα εγω που ειμαι μικλο και χαδο τωρα το εμαθα :-P και χαιρομαι)

και καλες επιδειξεις στους φιλους σας!

(επισης υσχιριζονται οτι ετσι καεει λιγοτερη ενεργεια η οθονη αλλα εγω δεν ξερω...δωστε κανα σχολιο αν και δεν νομιζω!)

----------


## modified

> (επισης υσχιριζονται οτι ετσι καεει λιγοτερη ενεργεια η οθονη αλλα εγω δεν ξερω...δωστε κανα σχολιο αν και δεν νομιζω!)


Is black the new green?



> To the contrary, on flat-panel monitors (already estimated to be 75% of the market), displaying black may actually increase energy usage. Detailed results from a new study confirm this.

----------


## Πύρρος

Μπα, δεν νομίζω ότι το χρώμα σε μια TFT έχει σοβαρό αποτέλεσμα στην κατανάλωση. Αντίθετα, η φωτεινότητα επιρρεάζει άμεσα την ένταση του backlight και άρα την κατανάλωση.

----------


## damianos007

και εγω αυτο σκεφτομουνα ..δεν γινετε απλα να καει λιγοτερο επειδη αλλαζουν τα χρωματα ...

παντως το εφε πολυ μου αρεσe  :Razz:

----------


## poromenos

εν όψη leopard θέλω να πάρω έναν σκληρό για το macbook μου
Τι σκληρό πέρνει?Ξερω ότι η αλλαγή είναι εύκολη,χάνω την εγγύηση αν το κάνω μόνος μου?
thnx in advance

----------


## haHa

Παιρνει σκληρο sata 2.5" .


Ειναι μια πολυ καλη ευκαιρια να παρεις σκληρο 7200 στροφων που δινει αλλον αερα στο φορητο.
Δες εδω διαφορα στις επιδοσεις:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...70#post1333070


Με 15 ευρω παιρνεις και μια θηκη και κανεις τον τωρινο σκληρο, εξωτερικο με μονο ενα καλωδιο usb(δεν χρειαζεται καν καλωδιο ρευματος).

----------


## ariadgr

> εν όψη leopard θέλω να πάρω έναν σκληρό για το macbook μου
> Τι σκληρό πέρνει?Ξερω ότι η αλλαγή είναι εύκολη,χάνω την εγγύηση αν το κάνω μόνος μου?
> thnx in advance


Ότι σου ανέφερε ο haHa, και δες και το σχετικό θέμα εδώ.

----------


## giorgos_k

Λοιπόν, θέλω να συνδέσω το MBP με το DVD player με 5.1 ηχεία. Το έκανα με ενα mini jack απτην έξοδο ακουστικών του MBP στην audio in του dvd, αλλα η ποιότητα δεν ήταν κ η καλύτερη. Υπάρχει τρόπος να δώσει 5.1 το MacbookPro??   

Και κάτι ακόμα, αγοράζοντας μια μνήμη 2GB για τον Ιmac(core2duo) θα μπορώ να την βάλω και στο MBP(core2duo)? Τhx

----------


## murex

New Santa Rosa MacBooks in Apple Stores

Μικροδιαφορές στην ταχύτητα, μόνο η νεα κάρτα γραφικών είναι σημαντικό στοιχείο κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## modified

> New Santa Rosa MacBooks in Apple Stores
> 
> Μικροδιαφορές στην ταχύτητα, μόνο η νεα κάρτα γραφικών είναι σημαντικό στοιχείο κατά τη γνώμη μου.


Πότε θα τελειώσει στην Apple αυτό το stock με τα combo drives;!;  :Razz:

----------


## kadronarxis

Ναι, επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ.

Macbooks(όχι τα macbook pro)  με κάρτα γραφικών GMA3100 και minimum 144MB μνήμη.

Santa Rosa chipset και επικοινωνία με μνήμη στα 800ΜΗz.

τα λοιπά τα ίδια.

http://www.apple.com/macbook/specs.html

----------


## haHa

> Πότε θα τελειώσει στην Apple αυτό το stock με τα combo drives;!;


Ελα ντε!


Καλη αναβαθμισουλα παντως,τωρα λογικα θα ειναι πιο κρυα. H καρτα γραφικων (αν και δεν κανει ιδιαιτερα για παιχνιδια) ειναι αισθητα καλυτερη!

Εγω πιστευα οτι θα εβαζαν και 1x1024MB(οπως με τους τελευταιους iMac) και οχι 2x512MB Ram , για να ειναι πιο ευκολη και φθηνη η αναβαθμιση στα 2 GB.
Αλλα και παλι με τις παρουσες τιμες που εχουν οι μνημες με 50 ευρω αγοραζεις 2x1024=2GB Ram και εχεις ενα αξιοπρεπεστατο μηχανημα, που υστερει μονο σε 3d ,που δεν ενδιαφερουν και πολλους.

----------


## dtoubi

> Ελα ντε!
> 
> 
> Καλη αναβαθμισουλα παντως,τωρα λογικα θα ειναι πιο κρυα. H καρτα γραφικων (αν και δεν κανει για παιχνιδια) ειναι αισθητα καλυτερη!
> 
> Εγω πιστευα οτι θα εβαζαν και 1x1024MB(οπως με τους τελευταιους iMac) και οχι 2x512MB Ram , για να ειναι πιο ευκολη και φθηνη η αναβαθμιση στα 2 GB.
> Αλλα και παλι με τις παρουσες τιμες που εχουν οι μνημες με 50 ευρω αγοραζεις 2x1024=2GB Ram και εχεις ενα αξιοπρεπεστατο μηχανημα, που υστερει μονο σε 3d ,που δεν ενδιαφερουν και πολλους.



Επειδή η τιμή που λες είναι πολύ χαμηλή για 2χ1024 που μπορώ να τις βρω σε αυτή τη τιμή. Έχεις κάτι υπόψη σου? Απλά τις παραγγέλνω την ίδια στιγμή.... :Whistle: 


Γαμ.... Εγώ πήρα macbook τον Αύγουστο....και τώρα με έπιασε ο καταναλωτισμός μου και θέλω τον καινούργιο.... Αραγε μπορώ να πετύχω ανταλλαγή στη Fnac? :Whistle:

----------


## haHa

Ή 
τις kingston sodimm ddr2 1024Mb 667MHz cl5
 με 25 ευρω το κομματι (σιγουρα συμβατες με το macbook σου)

ή

τις παραγγελνεις απο την crucial και σε 2-4 μερες τις εχεις σπιτι σου με 55 ευρω με τα εξοδα αποστολης (εγγυημενη συμβατοτητα - ειναι ειδικες για το macbook σου)

http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/mpar...B81B25A5CA7304



Καντο, αξιζει οσο τιποτε αλλο σε αυτην την τιμη!







> Γαμ.... Εγώ πήρα macbook τον Αύγουστο....και τώρα με έπιασε ο καταναλωτισμός μου και θέλω τον καινούργιο.... Αραγε μπορώ να πετύχω ανταλλαγή στη Fnac?


Mην τρελαινεσαι, η διαφορα στις επιδοσεις (αν εξαιρεσεις την καρτα γραφικων) ειναι της ταξης του ~5-10% .

Μιλαω για το macbook 2.16GHz σε σχεση με τον ολοκαινουριο macbook 2.2GHz santa rosa .

----------


## dtoubi

> Ή 
> τις kingston sodimm ddr2 1024Mb 667MHz cl5
>  με 25 ευρω το κομματι (σιγουρα συμβατες με το macbook σου)
> 
> ή
> 
> τις παραγγελνεις απο την crucial και σε 2-4 μερες τις εχεις σπιτι σου με 55 ευρω με τα εξοδα αποστολης (εγγυημενη συμβατοτητα - ειναι ειδικες για το macbook σου)
> 
> http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/mpar...B81B25A5CA7304
> ...


Καλά δε το συζητάω, το βράδυ στο σπίτι θα το κοιτάξω, σε τέτοιες τιμές ούτε στο ebay δεν έχω βρει, και σίγουρα το πέρνεις και το ρίσκο σου.... 


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Καντο, αξιζει οσο τιποτε αλλο σε αυτην την τιμη!


Πραγματικά ΤΣΑΜΠΑ. Είχα καθυστερήσει από σπόντα την αναβάθμιση, αλλά μιας και πέσανε στα €58 τελική τις χτύπησα  :Smile: .

----------


## power

> Επειδή η τιμή που λες είναι πολύ χαμηλή για 2χ1024 που μπορώ να τις βρω σε αυτή τη τιμή. Έχεις κάτι υπόψη σου? Απλά τις παραγγέλνω την ίδια στιγμή....
> 
> 
> Γαμ.... Εγώ πήρα macbook τον Αύγουστο....και τώρα με έπιασε ο καταναλωτισμός μου και θέλω τον καινούργιο.... Αραγε μπορώ να πετύχω ανταλλαγή στη Fnac?


Ποια έκδοση πήρες? Είναι σε καλή κατάσταση? Αν το δίνεις σε καλή τιμή ίσως ενδιαφέρομαι.

----------


## dtoubi

> Ποια έκδοση πήρες? Είναι σε καλή κατάσταση? Αν το δίνεις σε καλή τιμή ίσως ενδιαφέρομαι.




Είναι ο black στα 2.16.Είναι σε τέλια κατάσταση. Γενικά δεν έχει βγει από το σπίτι ποτέ,η μπαταρία έχει κάνει 20 κύκλους φόρτισης και είναι στο 100%. Να τσεκάρω πότε θα έρθουν τα νέα στην Ελλάδα, και αν σε ενδιαφέρει να μιλήσουμε με PM.

----------


## KotZer

> New Santa Rosa MacBooks in Apple Stores
> 
> Μικροδιαφορές στην ταχύτητα, μόνο η νεα κάρτα γραφικών είναι σημαντικό στοιχείο κατά τη γνώμη μου.


Μικροδιαφορές?? :Thinking: 




> While the new MacBooks have only modest processor performance gains over the previous MacBooks, the Santa Rosa chipset helps the new MacBooks achieve much more impressive performance gains over the previous MacBooks; memory performance is up almost 15% while stream performance (which relies heavily on memory) is up almost 25%.


Πηγή: http://www.primatelabs.ca/blog/2007/...november-2007/

Μέχρι τέλος βδομάδας θα είναι διαθέσιμο στο applestore.gr

----------


## power

> Μέχρι τέλος βδομάδας θα είναι διαθέσιμο στο applestore.gr


Η rainbow το λέει αυτο?

----------


## KotZer

> Η rainbow το λέει αυτο?


Ναι τους ρώτησα χθες με email

----------


## power

> Ναι τους ρώτησα χθες με email


Κανονικά θα γέλαγα. Ουτε αυτό δεν έχει νόημα να κάνω. Η rainbow έχει πόσο καιρό που δεν έχει διαθέσιμα imac και macbook και macbook pro. Τόσος κόσμος περιμένει και δε ξέρει πότε θα τα πάρει.

Τελος πάντων. Θα δείξει.

----------


## KotZer

> Κανονικά θα γέλαγα. Ουτε αυτό δεν έχει νόημα να κάνω. Η rainbow έχει πόσο καιρό που δεν έχει διαθέσιμα imac και macbook και macbook pro. Τόσος κόσμος περιμένει και δε ξέρει πότε θα τα πάρει.
> 
> Τελος πάντων. Θα δείξει.


Όπως με είχαν ενημερώσει (με μία εργάσιμη μέρα καθυστέρηση) σήμερα είναι εμπορικά διαθέσιμα τα νέα macbook από to applestore. Φυσικά η τιμή δεν άλλαξε παρόλο που το δολλάριο είναι στα ιστορικά χαμηλά του... :Thumb down: 

Στην (ρητορική) ερώτηση μου στο ίδιο email για χρόνο παράδοσης απέφυγαν να μου απαντήσουν κανονικά και μου είπαν απλά ότι 'αναμένονται αφίξεις'... Ίδωμεν..

Εγώ το παρραγέλνω σήμερα, δυστυχώς απο εκεί, για να επωφεληθώ την φοιτητική έκπτωση... Θέλω να το έχω οπωσδήποτε τα χριστούγεννα, τι απόδοση δίνει?

Το μεσαίο macbook 995€  :Very Happy:

----------


## haHa

> Το μεσαίο macbook 995€


Η τιμη ειναι χωρις Φπα με φοιτητικη εκπτωση για το μεσαιο(Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2GHz 120GB White) macbook??

----------


## KotZer

> Η τιμη ειναι χωρις Φπα με φοιτητικη εκπτωση για το μεσαιο(Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2GHz 120GB White) macbook??


Ναί χωρίς ΦΠΑ.

Hint: Η προσφορά ισχυεί και για μεταπτυχιακούς ή διδακτορικούς φοιτητητές που έχουν κάνει έναρξη εργασιών στην εφορία και κόβουν τιμολόγιο, γλιτώνοντας το ΦΠΑ  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_k

Παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί πως θα βγάλω απτο Macbook Pro 5.1 ἠχο σε Home Cinema? Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## haHa

Ναι, μπορεις μεσω του optical digital output (minijack) που εχει.

Θελεις ενα τετοιο καλωδιο:
http://www.inter-shop.gr/commerce/ca...ducts_id=21586

----------


## giorgos_k

Ευχαριστώ, θα το προσπαθήσω κ θα ενημερώσω για αποτελέσματα  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_k

Μπορούμε να παρακάμψουμε τον κωδικό admin σε περίπτωση που ξεχαστεί? Ποιές επιλογές υπάρχουν σε αυτή τη περίπτωση?

----------


## ariadgr

> Μπορούμε να παρακάμψουμε τον κωδικό admin σε περίπτωση που ξεχαστεί? Ποιές επιλογές υπάρχουν σε αυτή τη περίπτωση?


Δοκίμασε boot από το DVD του συστήματος.
(Δεν έχει χρειαστεί να το δοκιμάσω και δεν ξέρω τι δυνατότητες σου δίνει)

----------


## giorgos_k

> Δοκίμασε boot από το DVD του συστήματος.
> (Δεν έχει χρειαστεί να το δοκιμάσω και δεν ξέρω τι δυνατότητες σου δίνει)


Αυτή είναι η λύση! Bootάροντας απτο DVD του imac δίνει επιλογή reset password.. :Respekt:

----------


## giorgos_k

Να κάτι ιδιαίτερα ανησυχιτικό:

Προσέχτε τη γραμμή που διαγράφει το bluetooth μου(Ανάμεσα σε Displays και ένταση ήχου στο menubar). Το laptopaki κλείνει χρόνο μέσα στο δεκέμβριο... :Evil:

----------


## nobleman

Μου ζητάει κάθε φορά που κάνω reboot τον κωδικό να κάνω login στο keychain. Οι κωδικοί προέρχονται από backup. Πώς αποθηκεύεται;

----------


## iKoms

> Να κάτι ιδιαίτερα ανησυχιτικό:
> 
> Προσέχτε τη γραμμή που διαγράφει το bluetooth μου(Ανάμεσα σε Displays και ένταση ήχου στο menubar). Το laptopaki κλείνει χρόνο μέσα στο δεκέμβριο...


Στείλετο για επισκευή!

Αυτό είναι γνωστό πρόβλημα χωρίς όμως να γνωρίζουμε αν οφείλετε σε software ή hardware.
Λογικά πρέπει να σου εμφανίζεται και μετα να επανέρχεται πάλι κανονικά
(συνήθως μετά από ένα reboot)

----------


## kadronarxis

nobleman, application-utilities-keychain access.
Αριστερή πλευρά επιλέγουμε System,
δεξιά πλευρά com.apple.systemdefault.

καρτέλα access control, Allow all applications to access this item.

----------


## nobleman

Και τα δύο com.apple.systemdefault. (private & public key) ήταν allow all...  :Thinking:

----------


## kadronarxis

έλεγξες για τυχόν updates του λειτουργικού; είχε βγει πρόσφατα ένα update για το keychain.
Repair permissions?και μετά από το repair, restart.

----------


## nobleman

Μα αυτό συνέβη με το που εγκατέστησα το Leopard και μετά επανέφερα κάποια αρχεία με το iBackup... τα updates του νέου λογισμικού τα έχω βάλει...

----------


## kadronarxis

Σύντεκνε, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
http://www-camil.music.uiuc.edu/CAMI...eshooting.html

άνοιξε το keychain και από τη μπάρα επέλεξε preferences.Δώσε extra προσοχή, μείνε μακριά από το Option 1.

----------


## nobleman

Yeap...! Έκανα και repair, ακολούθησα και οδηγίες συνδέσμου (όλα μαζί), έκανα restart και δεν μου το ζήτησε... ευχαριστώ αρχηγέ  :One thumb up:

----------


## giorgos_k

Μπορείτε να με βοηθήστε με αυτή την αγορά? http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartsp...AE99C8A5CA7304
Στα ελληνικά καταστήματα τη δίνουν 60-80E, και η crucial μόλις με 20E! Nα το εμπιστευτώ?

----------


## Πύρρος

Από την ευρωπαική crucial πάει κάπου €25 με ΦΠΑ. Πλέον και στην ελλάδα έχει φτηνές (τσάμπα μην πω) μνήμες:

http://www.skroutz.gr/search?keyphrase=1gb+sodimm

----------


## giorgos_k

Απο άποψη συμβατότητας δεν τίθεται θέμα? Οποιαδήποτε μνήμη 200-pin sodimm DDR2 PC2-5300 θα παίζει στον imac?

----------


## jtheogr

Μολις πήρα Crusial 1gb x 2 με 50 ευρώ για το macbook.

----------


## JOEBOO

Την προηγουμενη βδομαδα πηρα και εγω απο Crucial μια μνημη 1g και ενα USB flash 4gb , συνολο 68 ευρω με τα μεταφορικα..πολυ καλα θα ελεγα!!

----------


## iKoms

Και εγώ μόλις παράγγειλα ένα σετάκι των 2GB για το macbook !!!

----------


## giorgos_k

Μετά την επιτυχή τοποθέτηση 2gb ram στον imac , δίνω σε όποιον χρειάζεται τα 2χ256 SODIMM  PC5300 DDR2 που είχε μέσα νωρίτερα

----------


## kadronarxis

giorgo, και εγώ θέλω να τα σπρώξω αλλά δεν τα παίρνει κανένας...
αφού πλέον το 1 γίγα έχει πολύ καλή τιμή...

----------


## haHa

Κρατηστε τα για την εγγυηση....  ή μην γινει καμμια στραβη και χαλασουν οι καινουριες.



Παντως τσαμπα τις δινουν πια:
40 ευρω το dimm 2GΒ, δηλαδη με 80 ευρω εχεις 4GB 
http://www.camber.gr/productrec.asp?PUC=4730

----------


## giorgos_k

Yap έτσι έχουν οι τιμές, να τις χαρίσω ήθελα γιατί δεν είχα τι να τις κάνω αλλά ο haha έχει ενα δίκιο! Πάντως αντιμετώπισα ενα ᾽᾽προβληματάκι᾽᾽στην εγκατάσταση. Εκτός οτι αρχικα δεν έκλεισα το καπάκι που καλύπτει τις μνήμες κ δεν ξεκινούσε ο imac(βλέπε ενθουσιασμός) , στη συνέχεια ενώ έκλεινα τα πιαστράκια που τις ασφαλίζουν, η μια δεν κούμπωνε καλά(για ενα χιλιοστό μιλαμε) κ δεν αναγνωριζόταν ατπον υπολογιστή.. Τέλος καλό ολα καλά όμως κ τα αποτελέσματα ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ, πραγματικά αξίζει. Ο 1.83 imac έγινε πιο ᾽κοφτερός᾽απτο  2.33 MBP μου... :Whistle:

----------


## nobleman

Μια και το νήμα αυτό είναι συνέχεια ενεργό, να ρωτήσω:

Έχω αναφέρει σε άλλο νήμα ότι έκανα όλες τις διαδικασίες για να μου ελέγξουν μια γραμμή που παρουσιάζεται εσωτερικά της οθόνης του Macbook Pro και επιτέλους ήρθε η στιγμή να το στείλω, όπως ενημερώθηκα - μετά από δική μου φυσικά πρωτοβουλία - ένα μήνα μετά την αποστολή από μέρους μου της σχετικής φόρμας, καθώς το μηχάνημά μου αγοράσθηκε από Γερμανία.

Έχει παραδόσει κανείς απευθείας στη Δ/νση που δίνουν Rainbow Services, Ηλία Ηλιού 73, Νέος Κόσμος 11744 ΑΘΗΝΑ ή έχει στείλει ΜΟΝΟ με courier; Ρωτάω, επειδή θα τύχει να μαι στην πρωτεύουσα αυτές τις μέρες και σκέφτομαι να πάω από κει μια βόλτα.

Ως δέμα μου ζήτησαν να είναι στην αρχική του συσκευασία αν είναι εφικτό. Πιάνει πολύ χώρο όμως και σκέφτομαι να τους πάω σκέτο το ΜΒΡ, όπως το γέννησε η μαμά του. Λέτε να μου ζητήσουν όλη τη συσκευασία;

Επίσης, Πέμπτη, Παρασκευή μετά Χριστουγέννων θα είναι ανοιχτά ή να συνενοηθώ μαζί τους;

Κάθε πρόταση, λόγω ιδιαιτερότητας της συγκεκριμένης αντιπροσωπείς ή ότι άλλο είναι, δεκτή με σεβασμό...!

----------


## ariadgr

> Επίσης, Πέμπτη, Παρασκευή μετά Χριστουγέννων θα είναι ανοιχτά ή να συνενοηθώ μαζί τους;
> 
> Κάθε πρόταση, λόγω ιδιαιτερότητας της συγκεκριμένης αντιπροσωπείς ή ότι άλλο είναι, δεκτή με σεβασμό...!


Nα συννενοηθείς πρώτα τηλεφωνικά μαζί τους, και να το πας συσκευασμένο, για να μην σου επιστρέψει γεμάτο γδαρσίματα.  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_k

> Nα συννενοηθείς πρώτα τηλεφωνικά μαζί τους, και να το πας συσκευασμένο, για να μην σου επιστρέψει γεμάτο γδαρσίματα.


Συμφωνώ καλύτερα στο κουτί του γιατι το MBP δε θέλει και πολύ να γδαρθεί. Παρ᾽όλα αυτα έτυχε να περάσω απο το service στο Ν.Κόσμο να αφήσω εναν imac και αυτόν θα τον έπαιρναν έτσι χωρίς το κουτί του. (θα δείς δυο κτίρια εκεί, το ισόγειο ειναι το service, το δίπλα τα γραφεία)

----------


## dtoubi

> Την προηγουμενη βδομαδα πηρα και εγω απο Crucial μια μνημη 1g και ενα USB flash 4gb , συνολο 68 ευρω με τα μεταφορικα..πολυ καλα θα ελεγα!!



Εχω παραγγείλει και εγώ από crucial,  το σετάκι με τα 2gb. Πόσο καιρό σου πήρε να σου ερθουν. Βλέπω στο tracking της  FedEx ότι είναι Ελλάδα από τις 21/12. Αρα να τα περιμένω σήμερα;

----------


## JOEBOO

> Εχω παραγγείλει και εγώ από crucial,  το σετάκι με τα 2gb. Πόσο καιρό σου πήρε να σου ερθουν. Βλέπω στο tracking της  FedEx ότι είναι Ελλάδα από τις 21/12. Αρα να τα περιμένω σήμερα;


Ναι λογικα σημερα θα σου ερθουν αν κανουν delivery. Εμενα κανανε 4 εργασιμες να ερθουν.

----------


## iKoms

Παρασκευή το βράδυ έδωσα εγώ την παραγγελία μου και Τετάρτη πρωί παρέλαβα!

----------


## tsopanos

crucial for ever.

Έχω πάρει 2x1GB για τον macbook και 2x2GB για τον iMac.. Εκπληκτική εξυπηρέτηση.

Αν και, ενδείκνυται και μια έρευνα στο skroutz.gr γιατί είδα, π.χ. ότι το megamarket.gr τις είχε σε καλύτερες τιμές.

----------


## nobleman

Έφτιαξα ένα λογαριασμό στο γιο μου ως admin. Κλείνω το καπάκι, έχω ενεργοποιήσει τον κωδικό αλλά όταν από την κατάσταση sleep αλλάξει το δικό μου όνομα και βάλει το δικό του όνομα, είτε είναι με κωδικό είτε χωρίς, μπαίνει στο δικό μου...! Είναι λογικό αυτό;

----------


## kadronarxis

nobleman, περίπου ναι. Ένας είναι ο admin στο μηχάνημα(ο super user δηλαδή). Δώσε του ένα standard account ή ακόμα καλύτερα έναν "managed with parental controls" και παίξε λίγο με τo parental του leopard(αν τον αφήνεις μόνο του στον mac).

άντε γερά!

----------


## nobleman

Ακολούθησα οδηγίες αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι απ' ότι κατάλαβα δεν θα μπορεί να εγκαθιστά... θα μπορεί; κι εγώ θα είμαι στα ξένα...  :Evil:

----------


## kadronarxis

Μόνο ο admin μπορεί να εγκαταστήσει προγράμματα και να αλλάξει τα preferences.
Αν του φτιάξεις ένα standard account, κάπου νομίζω έχεις τη δυνατότητα να επιλέξεις το "Allow user to administer this computer".

----------


## dd68

Σκεφτομαι να αναβαθμισω το macbook μου και να βαλω μνημη και αλλο σκληρο 
Μνημη
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.554026
Σκληρος
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.305724

Πιστευετε θα εχω καποιο προβλημα με τα συγκεκριμενα components?
Thank you

----------


## haHa

> Σκεφτομαι να αναβαθμισω το macbook μου και να βαλω μνημη και αλλο σκληρο 
> Μνημη
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.554026
> Σκληρος
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.305724
> 
> Πιστευετε θα εχω καποιο προβλημα με τα συγκεκριμενα components?
> Thank you


Οχι μια χαρα ειναι!Ειδικα με το δισκο θα πεταει το συστημα!

........Auto merged post: haHa added 2 Minutes and 2 Seconds later........


* Σε macbook μιας φιλης εμφανιστηκε το κλασσικο προβλημα με την μπαταρια:*
* δεν φορτιζει η μπαταρια* και στην ενδειξη που κανονικα ελεγε ποσο τοις εκατο εχει απομεινει, *εμφανιζεται ενα Χ  .*

Aπο οτι καταλαβα απο το τηλεφωνο ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχει μπαταρια και δουλευει μονο με ρευμα.


Ποια ειναι η διαδικασια (ειναι αγορασμενο πριν 3 μηνες απο τα fnac) ? Το παει στα fnac ή στην rainbow ? 
Συσκευασμενο ,ολοκληρο ή σκετη μπαταρια? 
Αναμενομενος χρονος επισκευης?


Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## ariadgr

> *Σε macbook μιας φιλης εμφανιστηκε το κλασσικο προβλημα με την μπαταρια:*
> * δεν φορτιζει η μπαταρια* και στην ενδειξη που κανονικα ελεγε ποσο τοις εκατο εχει απομεινει, *εμφανιζεται ενα Χ  .*
> 
> Aπο οτι καταλαβα απο το τηλεφωνο ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχει μπαταρια και δουλευει μονο με ρευμα.
> 
> 
> Ποια ειναι η διαδικασια (ειναι αγορασμενο πριν 3 μηνες απο τα fnac) ? Το παει στα fnac ή στην rainbow ? 
> Συσκευασμενο ,ολοκληρο ή σκετη μπαταρια? 
> Αναμενομενος χρονος επισκευης?


Μπορεί να το πάει στη Fnac, αλλά η Fnac το μόνο που θα κάνει είναι να το προωθήσει στη Rainbow, καθυστερώντας τη διαδικασία.

Η Rainbow θέλει ολόκληρο το μηχάνημα για να επιβεβαιώσει τη βλάβη, και καλό είναι να τους το πάει συσκευασμένο, για να μην επιστρέψει γρατζουνισμένο.

Ας πάρει πρώτα τηλ. στη Rainbow, 9012892, να ρωτήσει αν χρειάζεται να έχει μαζί κάποια συμπληρωμένα χαρτιά εκτός από την απόδειξη αγοράς (είναι γραφειοκράτες και αρνούνται να παραλάβουν μηχάνημα αν δεν ακολουθήσεις τη διαδικασία τους...), πόσες μέρες θα κάνουν, τι ώρες δέχονται παραλαβές στο service κλπ.

----------


## haHa

> Μπορεί να το πάει στη Fnac, αλλά η Fnac το μόνο που θα κάνει είναι να το προωθήσει στη Rainbow, καθυστερώντας τη διαδικασία.
> 
> Η Rainbow θέλει ολόκληρο το μηχάνημα για να επιβεβαιώσει τη βλάβη, και καλό είναι να τους το πάει συσκευασμένο, για να μην επιστρέψει γρατζουνισμένο.
> 
> Ας πάρει πρώτα τηλ. στη Rainbow, 9012892, να ρωτήσει αν χρειάζεται να έχει μαζί κάποια συμπληρωμένα χαρτιά εκτός από την απόδειξη αγοράς (είναι γραφειοκράτες και αρνούνται να παραλάβουν μηχάνημα αν δεν ακολουθήσεις τη διαδικασία τους...), πόσες μέρες θα κάνουν, τι ώρες δέχονται παραλαβές στο service κλπ.


*Thanx!!*

Θα το παει στη rainbow λοιπον κατευθειαν.. Ποσο περιπου θα κανουν? Γιατι τον υπολογιστη τον χρειαζεται ...



Υ.Γ.: Το προβλημα με τις μπαταριες απορω πως δεν το εχουν λυσει ακομα.Το μηχανημα ειναι αγορασμενο τελος Αυγουστου..
Δε νομιζω οτι εχει σχεση με τις ελαττωματικες μπαταριες της sony που επηρεαστηκαν πριν απο περιπου 1 χρονο ολες οι εταιριες λαπτοπ.

----------


## aragorn

> Σκεφτομαι να αναβαθμισω το macbook μου και να βαλω μνημη και αλλο σκληρο 
> Μνημη
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.554026
> Σκληρος
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.305724
> 
> Πιστευετε θα εχω καποιο προβλημα με τα συγκεκριμενα components?
> Thank you


Αυτόν ακριβώς τον δίσκο έβαλα και στο δικό μου ΜΒΡ και όντως το μηχάνημα αναπνέει!  :One thumb up:

----------


## iKoms

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να το πάει στη fnac.
Εμένα έκανε ένα μήνα αλλά όλο αυτό το διάστημα μίλαγα με τη fnac και όχι με rainbow.
Είναι πρόβλημα της fnac η εγγύηση και αυτοί μιλάνε απευθείας με το τεχνικό τμήμα.

----------


## haHa

> Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να το πάει στη fnac.
> Εμένα έκανε ένα μήνα αλλά όλο αυτό το διάστημα μίλαγα με τη fnac και όχι με rainbow.
> Είναι πρόβλημα της fnac η εγγύηση και αυτοί μιλάνε απευθείας με το τεχνικό τμήμα.


Ενα μηνα για ενα απλο προβλημα μπαταριας??? Θα ηθελα το αποφυγω αυτο,μιας και ο υπολογιστης ειναι απαραιτητος για πτυχιακη...

----------


## JOEBOO

Ασε ασε...και εγω που εχω το προβλημα της μπαταριας στο macbook pro μου (αυτο που εχει πεσει η health της) δεν το εδωσα για αυτον ακριβως το λογο..επειδη θα το κρατουσαν τουλαχιστον ενα μηνα! Ελεος δηλαδη. Το αποτελεσμα ειναι να μεινω με μια μπαταρια που μονο ο θεος ξερει αν θα δωσει την πραγματικη της ενδειξη με το update της Apple σε λιγες μερες.

----------


## dd68

Εχω κανει shared ενα σκληρο απο το πισι ωστε να το βλεπει και ο μακ μεσω wifi router.
Στον σκληρο εχω ενα φακελο ο οποιος εχει ενα αρχειο κομματιασμενο σε rar αρχεια. Παω να κανω unrar το αρχειο στον σκληρο μεσω μακ και καθυστερει παρα πολυ και δεν γινεται στο τελος.
Αμα αντιγραψω ολο το φακελο στο desktop και μετα κανω unrar λειτουργει μια χαρα.
Καμια ιδεα;
Εχω δωσει read and write δικαιωματα στον σκληρο
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Ασύρματο δίκτυο, άρα 27 Mbps στην καλύτερη, ήτοι 3.2 MegaByte το δευτερόλεπτο. Περιμένεις να γίνει δουλιά με αυτό το εύρος διαμεταγωγής; Ακόμα και το CD είναι γρηγορότερο...

----------


## cosboud

..και ύστερα από ενάμιση χρόνο που όλα πήγαιναν καλά, το DVD μου άρχισε να κάνει νερά. Κάποια CD/Dvd δεν τα διαβάζει. Υπάρχει λύση μπας και προλάβουμε τα χειρότερα?

----------


## haHa

Δοκιμασε να το καθαρισεις με ειδικα cd που υπαρχουν,κοστος 5 ευρω...

Αλλα συνηθως ειναι κλασσικο προβλημα των superdrive.Συχνα μετα απο λιγο καιρο χαλανε.
Απλα, ειναι απο τα χειροτερα και πιο ζημιαρικα drives..


Κανε λιγο υπομονη με αυτο και περιμενε να του βαλεις σε λιγο καιρο ενα blueray για laptop.
Διαφορετικα δινεις 60 ευρω και βαζεις αυτο:
http://www.hardshop.gr/shop/item.asp...=3553&catid=55


εκτος αν θελεις να δωσεις 140 και να βαλεις παλι το υποδεεστερο superdrive:
http://www.shop21.gr//product/produc...206&prid=24491

Επισης μπορεις να δοκιμασεις την ακριβη λυση ,rainbow .

----------


## ariadgr

> εκτος αν θελεις να δωσεις 140 και να βαλεις παλι το υποδεεστερο superdrive:
> http://www.shop21.gr//product/produc...206&prid=24491


Yπάρχει και κάποιο πολύ φθηνότερο Pioneer slot-in

Edit: PIONEER SLIM DVR-K06

----------


## haHa

> Yπάρχει και κάποιο πολύ φθηνότερο Pioneer slot-in
> 
> Edit: PIONEER SLIM DVR-K06


Το εχω βαλει στο πρωτο λινκ αυτο...

Κοστιζει το 1/3 της τιμης του superdrive και ειναι μακρα ποιοτικοτερο χωρις να χαλαει τοσο συχνα...

----------


## Giwrgos7

Μπορουμε με καποιον τροπο να κανουμε την κινηση του mouse pointer σαν την αυτη των Windows; Παρ' ολο που εχω το OS X ως κυριο λειτουργικο εδω και 4 μηνες, ακομα να το συνηθισω αυτο.

----------


## ariadgr

> Το εχω βαλει στο πρωτο λινκ αυτο...
> 
> Κοστιζει το 1/3 της τιμης του superdrive και ειναι μακρα ποιοτικοτερο χωρις να χαλαει τοσο συχνα...


Δικιο έχεις, δεν ειδα ότι είχες αναφερθεί στο Pioneer...

----------


## haHa

> Μπορουμε με καποιον τροπο να κανουμε την κινηση του mouse pointer σαν την αυτη των Windows; Παρ' ολο που εχω το OS X ως κυριο λειτουργικο εδω και 4 μηνες, ακομα να το συνηθισω αυτο.


Υπαρχουν καποια προγραμματα υποτιθεται (δε θυμαμαι ονοματα τα ειχα βαλει),αλλα ιδιαιτερη διαφορα δεν ειδα δυστυχως...

----------


## nobleman

Μετά από καιρό απέκτησα επιτέλους πρόσβαση στο internet...!
Τι ακουστικά/μικρόφωνο βάζουμε στο ΜΒΡ για voip; έχει μία τρύπα για ακουστικά, το μικρόφωνο πού μαίνει; αυτό που έχω έχει δύο βίσματα, ένα για ακουστικά και ένα για μικρόφωνο... καμιά ιδέα μπας και γλυτώσω τα τηλέφωνα εδώ που με στειλε η μαμά-πατρίδα;

----------


## haHa

Διπλα απο την εξοδο για ακουστικα, εχει εισοδο (line in) minijack για μικροφωνο. Αν δεν ακουγεται τιποτα ,τοτε φταει αυτο(θελει νομιζω powered μικροφωνο):
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86771

Σε αυτην την περιπτωση μπορεις να χρησιμoποιησεις το ενσωματωμενο μικροφωνο του mbp.

----------


## ariadgr

> Μετά από καιρό απέκτησα επιτέλους πρόσβαση στο internet...!
> Τι ακουστικά/μικρόφωνο βάζουμε στο ΜΒΡ για voip; έχει μία τρύπα για ακουστικά, το μικρόφωνο πού μαίνει; αυτό που έχω έχει δύο βίσματα, ένα για ακουστικά και ένα για μικρόφωνο... καμιά ιδέα μπας και γλυτώσω τα τηλέφωνα εδώ που με στειλε η μαμά-πατρίδα;


Χρησιμοποιείς το ενσωματωμένο μικρόφωνο του υπολογιστή, και μόνο το ακουστικό (χωρίς να συνδέσεις το βύσμα του μικροφώνου), ή αγοράζεις USB headset συμβατό με Mac.

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να συνδέσεις μικρόφωνο στη θύρα αριστερά των ακουστικών, η οποία σύμφωνα με την Apple είναι "Combined optical digital input/audio line in"

----------


## haHa

> Χρησιμοποιείς το ενσωματωμένο μικρόφωνο του υπολογιστή, και μόνο το ακουστικό (χωρίς να συνδέσεις το βύσμα του μικροφώνου), ή αγοράζεις USB headset συμβατό με Mac.


Ακριβως.


Usb μικροφωνο μπορεις να βρεις εδω:
http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/imic/





> Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να συνδέσεις μικρόφωνο στη θύρα αριστερά των ακουστικών, η οποία σύμφωνα με την Apple είναι "Combined optical digital input/audio line in"


Μπορεις, αρκει να ειναι powered μικροφωνο.
Δηλαδη να παιρνει ρευμα εξωτερικα..

----------


## cassidy

Εκτός από usb headset μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και bluetooth headset, αν έχεις από το κινητό σου.

----------


## haHa

Και αν το υποστηριζει το κινητο σου (λιγα κινητα το υποστηριζουν),να χρησιμοποιησεις το ιδιο το κινητο σου σαν bluetooth headset.

----------


## nobleman

> Εκτός από usb headset μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και bluetooth headset, αν έχεις από το κινητό σου.


Ω, ναι, δουλεύει το Samsung WEP200...!
Ευχαριστώ φίλοι μου, είστε απίστευτοι...

ΥΓ Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.ipko.com/en/home-users/internet/package-1/ χωρίς εξοπλισμό, χωρίς δεσμεύσεις, όπου γουστάρεις 2Mbs wi-fi, πού, στο Κοσσυφοπέδιο...!

----------


## nickolas2005

> Ω, ναι, δουλεύει το Samsung WEP200...!
> Ευχαριστώ φίλοι μου, είστε απίστευτοι...
> 
> ΥΓ Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.ipko.com/en/home-users/internet/package-1/ χωρίς εξοπλισμό, χωρίς δεσμεύσεις, όπου γουστάρεις 2Mbs wi-fi, πού, στο Κοσσυφοπέδιο...!




Off Topic


		Eμένα μου άρεσε η κοπελιά πάνω πάνω στ σελίδα..χαχα :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Eμένα μου άρεσε η κοπελιά πάνω πάνω στ σελίδα..χαχα




Off Topic


		Πραγματι πολυ ωραια brunette!

----------


## nobleman

Σοβαρευτείτε και πείτε μου αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα που να μπορώ να μιλάω free σε landlines στην Ελλάδα...  :Whistle:

----------


## ariadgr

> Σοβαρευτείτε και πείτε μου αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα που να μπορώ να μιλάω free σε landlines στην Ελλάδα...


Πέρνα μια βόλτα από το
 :Arrow:  Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software

Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις τους κλώνους της Betamax που δίνουν δωρεάν κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα (π.χ. νομίζω ότι με το justvoip , αν βάλεις credits 11,50€ μιλάς δωρεάν για 4 μήνες, με κάποιο fair usage policy). Υπάρχει και επιλογή "Phone to phone"(callback) με μικρή χρέωση.

----------


## nobleman

> Πέρνα μια βόλτα από το
>  Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software
> 
> Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις τους κλώνους της Betamax που δίνουν δωρεάν κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα (π.χ. νομίζω ότι με το justvoip , αν βάλεις credits 11,50€ μιλάς δωρεάν για 4 μήνες, με κάποιο fair usage policy). Υπάρχει και επιλογή "Phone to phone"(callback) με μικρή χρέωση.


Μην με μαλώνετε αλλά πέρασα από κει και όσα και να κατέβασα στο BootCamp, κανένα δεν μου επέτρεπε register αλλά πέταγε σφάλμα... και ως πιο εξειδικευμένοι ήρθα και μια βόλτα από δω για να προσπαθήσω στο πολυαγαπημένο Mac OS X... βοηθείστε αδέλφια...  :Worthy:

----------


## ariadgr

> ...όσα και να κατέβασα στο BootCamp, κανένα δεν μου επέτρεπε register αλλά πέταγε σφάλμα...


Ποιά προγράμματα δοκίμασες και τι σφάλμα έβγαζαν;

----------


## nickolas2005

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πραγματι πολυ ωραια brunette!




Off Topic


		Tι είναι brunette? :Embarassed: 
Aκυρο βρήκα...

----------


## dd68

Εβαλα στο macbook μου τον καινουργιο hitachi 160 gb στις 7200 στροφες και 2 gb μνημη, καταλαβαινεις ευκολα οτι ειναι πιο γρηγορο ειναι ακομα σχεδον αθορυβο, δεν ζεστενεται παραπανω αλλα πια λογω στροφων οταν το ακουμπας τον νιωθεις τον σκληρο που γυρναει!!!
Να δουμε δεν πιστευω να δημιουργησει προβληματα!!!

----------


## haHa

> Εβαλα στο macbook μου τον καινουργιο hitachi 160 gb στις 7200 στροφες και 2 gb μνημη, καταλαβαινεις ευκολα οτι ειναι πιο γρηγορο ειναι ακομα σχεδον αθορυβο, δεν ζεστενεται παραπανω αλλα πια λογω στροφων οταν το ακουμπας τον νιωθεις τον σκληρο που γυρναει!!!
> Να δουμε δεν πιστευω να δημιουργησει προβληματα!!!



Με γεια! 
Αλλη φαση οι σκληροι 7200 στροφων,νομιζεις πως εχεις αλλο μηχανημα! Τωρα το μηχανημα σου σε οτι δεν εχει σχεση με 3d ειναι πιο γρηγορο και απο το macbook pro.
Ειναι γεγονος λογω περισσοτερων στροφων οτι καταλαβαινεις τις δονησεις του πιο ευκολα.
Για αυτονομια και θερμοκρασια μη φοβασαι..Στα ιδια επιπεδα θα παραμεινουν και γενικοτερα δεν εχεις κανενα λογο να φοβασαι.

........Auto merged post: haHa added 1 Minutes and 0 Seconds later........

Την Τριτη 16/1 πηγε στα fnac το χαλασμενο macbook με το κλασσικο προβλημα της μπαταριας:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...37#post1685637

Να δουμε ποτε θα επιστρεψει!

----------


## giorgos_k

@haHa, διάβασα στο ποστ σου(http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=164126&page=12, post#168) οτι μέσω 3g k bluetooth απο το κινητό μπορείς να έχεις στο laptop wireless internet. Πραγματικά θα με βοηθούσε αν το έκανα αυτο με ενα Nokia E65 που έχω κ to MBP. Έιναι δύσκολο να το κάνω? thx a lot

----------


## haHa

> @haHa, διάβασα στο ποστ σου(http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=164126&page=12, post#168) οτι μέσω 3g k bluetooth απο το κινητό μπορείς να έχεις στο laptop wireless internet. Πραγματικά θα με βοηθούσε αν το έκανα αυτο με ενα Nokia E65 που έχω κ to MBP. Έιναι δύσκολο να το κάνω? thx a lot



Δεν ειναι δυσκολο!

Αλλα για να εχεις με 3.49 ευρω /μηνα απεριοριστο surfing πρεπει να εχεις wind.(αρκει και μια καρτoκινητη της wind για να το κανεις)

Αν δεν εχεις wind , το κοστος ειναι αισθητα μεγαλυτερο και εξαρταται απο το ποσο συχνα θα το χρησιμοποιεις και ποσα kb κινηση θα κανεις.

Αν σε ενδιαφερει ,μου λες!

----------


## Billias

> Δεν ειναι δυσκολο!
> 
> Αλλα για να εχεις με 3.49 ευρω /μηνα απεριοριστο surfing πρεπει να εχεις wind.(αρκει και μια καρτoκινητη της wind για να το κανεις)
> 
> Αν δεν εχεις wind , το κοστος ειναι αισθητα μεγαλυτερο και εξαρταται απο το ποσο συχνα θα το χρησιμοποιεις και ποσα kb κινηση θα κανεις.
> 
> Αν σε ενδιαφερει ,μου λες!


Kι ενα PM προς τα εδω plz :Worthy:

----------


## haHa

Off Topic





> Kι ενα PM προς τα εδω plz



Θα κανω αν ειναι αναλυτικο ποστ.

Με mac os x δεν εχω δοκιμασει,αλλα η διαδικασια πρεπει να ειναι παρομοια.

Για wind ενδιαφερεστε ολοι?



Αρχικα κοιταξτε εδω:
http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=152884

Μην σας φαινεται γολγοθας,ειναι αρκετα απλο.


*
Βήμα 1) Εγκατάσταση ρυθμίσεων TIM GPRS ή TIM PLUS*
Στείλτε κενό μύνημα στο 234 για να λάβετε τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις. Όταν έρθουν οι ρυθμίσεις στο κινητό σας ,σας συμβουλεύω να διαγράψετε το προφίλ TIM internet και να επιλέξετε ώς προφίλ java τις ρυθμίσεις TIM PLUS ή TIM GPRS.
*Bήμα 2) Έλεγχος και εισαγωγή*
Μένου=>Ρυθμίσεις=>Συνδεσιμότητα=>Ρυθμίσεις Java.
Επιλέγουμε το προφίλ TIM PLUS ή TIM GPRS=> Επιλογές=>Σύνδεση με: TIM PLUS
Τύπος WAP=>Http
Διακομ.μεσολάβ.=>Ναι
Διεύθυνση IP=>192.168.200.010
Αριθμός Θύρας=>9401
Eπιλέγουμε αποθήκευση=>Πίσω Και επιλέγουμε ώς προφίλ JAVA αυτό που βάλαμε τα παραπάνω στοιχεία.
Σημείωση: Οι ρυθμίσεις αυτές είναι μόνο για Sony ericsson κινητά . Συγκεκριμένα αυτά που υπόστιρίζουν τις παραπάνω εισαγωγές.
(k300,k310,k500,k600,k700,k750,k800,z520,w550,w700,w800,w900 )

ΝΟΚΙΑ
Υποστιριζόμενο μοντέλο με το κόλπο μέχρι τώρα είναι το 6230.
Απλά ώς προφίλ Opera mini επιλέγουμε TIM PLUS ή TIM GPRS.
Σύντομα θα μπουν ρυθμίσεις για χρήση της συγκεκριμένης εφαρμογής για κινητά sharp & Alcatel.....
Αν χρειάζεστε περισσότερη βοήθεια επικοινωνοίστε μαζί μου με PM.

----------


## giorgos_k

Ωραία, με ενδιαφέρει πολύ γιατί πολλές φορές έχω χρειαστεί internet εκτός σπιτιού κ wireless στο ελλάντα μόνο στα starbucks... (ψάχνω στο site της wind αλλά δε βρήκα το πακέτο που λες, ούτε κατι αντίστοιχο στη vodafone που έχω). Το bluetooth του mbp κ του e65 θα παίξουν λες? ευχαριστώ για όποια απάντηση κ αν πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε με pm πες μου το

----------


## haHa

> Ωραία, με ενδιαφέρει πολύ γιατί πολλές φορές έχω χρειαστεί internet εκτός σπιτιού κ wireless στο ελλάντα μόνο στα starbucks... (ψάχνω στο site της wind αλλά δε βρήκα το πακέτο που λες, ούτε κατι αντίστοιχο στη vodafone που έχω). Το bluetooth του mbp κ του e65 θα παίξουν λες? ευχαριστώ για όποια απάντηση κ αν πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε με pm πες μου το



Eδω ειναι το προγραμμα για τη wind:
http://www.windplus.gr/default.asp?s...eid=4&langid=1

Επισημα υποτιθεται οτι ειναι μονο για να μπαινεις στο wind plus menu-site απεριοριστα με 3.49/μηνα(αν θα βαλεις δηλαδη στανταρ μηνιαιο μαγιο) ή 0.42 ευρω τη φορα(αν δεν βαλεις το παγιο).
Αυτο το site δεν προσφερει και τιποτα ιδιαιτερο,απλα εχει επιλογες για να κατεβασεις ringtones κλπ.


Με μια πολυ απλη ρυθμιση* ομως μπορεις να εχεις προσβαση με την ιδια χρεωση  [3.49/μηνα(αν θα βαλεις δηλαδη στανταρ μηνιαιο μαγιο) ή 0.42 ευρω τη φορα(αν δεν βαλεις το παγιο)]
σε ολες τις σελιδες του ιντερνετ και οχι μονο στο wind plus site.





*
Aπο εδω:
http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=162674





> Για την WIND στείλτε κενό μήνυμα στο "234"(το μήνυμα δν χρεώνεται) και μετά από λίγο θα λάβετε τα μηνύματα διαμόρφωσης για MMS, WAP, Internet τις ρυθμίσεις των οποίων και αποθηκεύετε..
> Επιλέξτε ως προφίλ για το ίντερνετ το "WIND PLUS".  *Όχι το "WIND-Internet"!!*  γιατί τότε θα χρεώνεστε κανονικά σε κάθε σας είσοδο!






Για εσενα που εχεις vodafone,πρεπει απλα να τους παρεις ενα τηλεφωνο και να τους ζητησεις να σου στειλουν στο κινητο τις ρυθμισεις για ιντερνετ και εσυ απλα θα τις αποθηκευσεις.
Δυστυχως ομως, η χρεωση θα ειναι πολυ ακριβη και ανα kb...
Μπορεις να παρεις μια καρτοκινητη wind για αυτην τη δουλεια ή διαφορετικα αν μπαινεις σπανια να υποστεις τις μεγαλες χρεωσεις.
Αν πας για το δευτερο τοτε το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι να συνδεσεις το κινητο με τον υπολογιστη μεσω bluetooth και να κανεις και μερικες απαραιτητες ρυθμισεις.
πχ απο εδω για wind,πολυ παρομοιες ειναι και για vodafone:
http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=152884




> Σύνδεση στο internet από PC μέσω κινητού και ΤΙΜ Plus (gwap):
> (από τον KostasDj_2)
> "Λοιπόν, οι οδηγείες αυτές είναι πάνω σε 6680 και Windows XP SP2 με την τελευταία έκδοση PC Suite
> Αρχικά, πηγαίνουμε στο κινητό>μενού>εργαλεία>ρυθμίσεις>σύνδεση>σημεία πρόσβασης>ΤΙΜ GPRS και στο όνομα χρήστη σβήνουμε το wap. Ακόμα, φροντίζουμε να μην έχει κωδικό.
> 
> Έπειτα, πηγαίνουμε στο PC.
> 
> Συνδέουμε το 6680 με καλώδιο ή με bluetooth και αφού το βρεί το PC Suite, πατάμε Connect to the internet (One Touch Access). Μόλις ανοίξει, πατάμε settings και βάζουμε "configure the connection manualy"
> Έπειτα, βάζουμε στο Access Point το "gwap.b-online.gr" και στο username και το password το όνομα "wap".
> ...

----------


## giorgos_k

Ήσουν σαφέστατος φίλε haHa, θα ψαχτώ για τις ρυθμίσεις και θα είμαστε κομπλέ(εννοείτε καρτοκινητή wind για αυτή τη δουλεία). Ευχαριστώ κ πάλι

----------


## haHa

> Ήσουν σαφέστατος φίλε haHa, θα ψαχτώ για τις ρυθμίσεις και θα είμαστε κομπλέ(εννοείτε καρτοκινητή wind για αυτή τη δουλεία). Ευχαριστώ κ πάλι



Εχει βγαλει τελικως και η vodafone ενα παρομοιο προγραμμα (Vodafone Live! Internet plus) με 3.5/μηνα,*αλλα εχει περιορισμο οτι καθε μερα μπορεις να κατεβασεις-σερφαρεις μονο 1MB.*
Δηλαδη οι σελιδες που θα δεις θα ειναι συνολο μονο 1MB.


*Αντιθετα στο wind plus δεν εχεις τετοιον περιορισμο.*
(Εχεις απλα εναν περιορισμο οπου μπορεις να κατεβασεις αρχειa μεμονωμενα μεχρι 1ΜΒ.
Αλλα δεν εχεις περιορισμο στο σερφαρισμα,παρα μονο στο downloading ετσι ωστε να μην χρησιμοποιεις τη συνδεση πχ για torrent!)

----------


## tsopanos

haHa κάνεις λάθος.

Στην Vodafone μπορείς να κατεβάσεις 30MB σε ένα μήνα στο σύνολο, κι αν θες τα κατεβάζεις όλα σε μια μέρα.

----------


## killer_instinct

Θήκες για macbook ξέρετε πού μπορώ να βρω στο ελλάντα;

----------


## DrEthernet

Fnac, Public λογικά και Multirama.

----------


## killer_instinct

Στο public δε μου πολυάρεσαν.  :Sad: 
Multirama τον προηγούμενο μήνα που είχα πάει δεν βρήκα...
Τώρα για fnac, έλεγα μήπως απέφευγα την αγορά τσάντας μέσω net!  :Razz:

----------


## DrEthernet

OK, αν βρω κάποια που θα σου αρέσει θα σε ενημερώσω.  :Wink:

----------


## ariadgr

> Τώρα για fnac, *έλεγα μήπως απέφευγα την αγορά τσάντας μέσω net*!


 :What..?: 

www.fnac.gr

----------


## killer_instinct

> www.fnac.gr


Δεν ήξερα ότι έχει και .gr!  :Razz: 
Εγώ έβαλα .com όταν το έψαξα!  :Redface:

----------


## darkwing

http://www.puremac.de/_py_Taschen-un...-31-0-0-0.html


εγω πηρα αυτην  η οποια ειναι αρετα σοβαρη και τα μεταφορικα ηταν αν θυμαμαι καλα γρω στα 8 ευροπουλα

----------


## CyberLost

Παραθέτω ξανά μια ερώτηση που έκανα σε άλλο-προφανώς λιγότερο διάσημο-θέμα :Smile: 
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην οθόνη του νέου μου Macbook εμφανίζονται-όταν είναι σβηστό-''αποτυπώματα'' από το πληκτρολόγιο-τα οποία προφανώς δεν παρατηρούνται όταν το ΜΒ είναι σε λειτουργία. Ας σημειώσω ότι δεν το έχω μετακινήσει ακόμα με τσάντες κτλ το Macbook ώστε να υποστεί κάποια φυσική καταπόνηση-πίεση. Είναι αυτό φυσιολογικό ή θα πρέπει να ανησυχώ?
Κ κάτι άλλο, μπορώ να βρώ στην Ελλάδα προϊόντα προστασίας (μεμβράνες κτλ) του πληκτρολογίου ή του trackpad? 
Καμιά βοήθεια?

----------


## Vietmam

ΑΜΑΝ!!!
Μόλις πήρα χαμπάρι οτι το mactrade.de σου δίνει επιλογή να επιλέξεις 7200rpm απο μαμά για το απλό mb!
H εγγύηση απο την apple δεν χάνετε έτσι?

Ακόμα με το πληκτρολόγιο τι γίνετε? Δεν πιστεύω να είναι γερμανικό? ;p

----------


## ariadgr

> Μόλις πήρα χαμπάρι οτι το mactrade.de σου δίνει επιλογή να επιλέξεις 7200rpm απο μαμά για το απλό mb!
> H εγγύηση απο την apple δεν χάνετε έτσι?


Οχι




> Ακόμα με το πληκτρολόγιο τι γίνετε? Δεν πιστεύω να είναι γερμανικό? ;p


Αν δεν επιλέξεις International (English) θα είναι γερμανικό.

----------


## Vietmam

Αυτό με την επιλογή 7200 στο απλό είναι παραπάνω απο super!! (Αν είναι 1000% σίγουρο για την εγγύηση)..
Ακόμα τα 3 χρόνια με 50 ευρό είναι ακόμα πιο super!!!
Το οτι βγαίνει με σκληρό 7200 και 3 χρόνια service ακόμα φθηνότερα απο rainbow είναι 10000000 φορές πιο super!!! 

Το είχα ξαναψάξει παλιά το site αλλα πολύ στο πόδι και δεν πήρα χαμπάρι τι γίνεται!! Βλακεία μου

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω (θα επιμείνω) είναι το πώς είναι δυνατόν να δίνει ένας reseller ΜΒ απλό με 7200 + εγγύηση apple (o 1os χρόνος) και δεν το κάνει η ίδια η apple!

Αυτό με προβληματίζει.

Ο 7200 είναι μονόδρομος (για μένα) και ο μόνος λόγος που θα πήγαινα σε προ ήταν αυτός. (7200 χωρίς να χάσω εγγύηση).

Απο μνήμες είναι τα ίδια ... γραφικά δεν με ενδιαφέρουν κτλ (άντε κάνα έργο στο κρεβάτι ;o) δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα το απλό MB έτσι? Επιτέλους μετά απο τόσο καιρό νομίζω κατέληξα!

Σε ποιότητα κατασκευής είναι πολύ καλύτερο το pro?? Θερμοκρασία + θόρυβος??

----------


## ariadgr

> Αυτό με την επιλογή 7200 στο απλό είναι παραπάνω απο super!! (Αν είναι 1000% σίγουρο για την εγγύηση)..
> Ακόμα τα 3 χρόνια με 50 ευρό είναι ακόμα πιο super!!!
> Το οτι βγαίνει με σκληρό 7200 και 3 χρόνια service ακόμα φθηνότερα απο rainbow είναι 10000000 φορές πιο super!!!


O σκληρός στο macbook είναι user-replaceable και η apple σου δίνει τις οδηγίες αλλαγής σκληρού:

http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/Mac...dDrive_DIY.pdf

Γι'αυτό δεν επηρεάζεται η εγγύηση.

Apple's MacBook sports user-replaceable hard disks

----------


## Vietmam

Θα τρελαθώ! 
Γιατί όλοι λένε οτι χάνεις την εγγύηση με την αλλαγή σκληρού?

Άμα ψάξω για posts θα βρώ πάνω απο 20!

Το πληκτρολόγιο χωρίς Ελληνικά παλεύεται? Είτε έρ8ει απο US,UK,DE θα έιναι χωρίς και ψιλοφοβάμαι μήπως και ξενερώσω (το πολύ να μάθω το τυφλό σύστημα θα μου πείς τώρα  :Razz: )..

----------


## ariadgr

> Θα τρελαθώ! 
> Γιατί όλοι λένε οτι χάνεις την εγγύηση με την αλλαγή σκληρού?
> 
> Άμα ψάξω για posts θα βρώ πάνω απο 20!


Στο *Macbook Pro* ισχύει αυτό που είναι πιο δύσκολη η αλλαγή, και στο οποίο η Apple δεν δίνει τις οδηγίες.




> http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2119528,00.asp
> Replacing the hard drive in an Apple *MacBook* is pretty easy. You just pop out the battery, remove three little screws, and pull on a special "hard drive removal" tab to pull the drive out. There are even instructions [PDF] on Apple's site. The *MacBook Pro* is a different story. Replacing your MacBook Pro hard drive requires some minor surgery, and it will void your warranty
> 
> http://www.macworld.com/article/5806...hdupgrade.html
> The MacBook Pro’s hard drive is not a user-installable part, so you won’t find instructions on Apple’s support site.





> Το πληκτρολόγιο χωρίς Ελληνικά παλεύεται? Είτε έρ8ει απο US,UK,DE θα έιναι χωρίς και ψιλοφοβάμαι μήπως και ξενερώσω (το πολύ να μάθω το τυφλό σύστημα θα μου πείς τώρα )..


Αν είναι QWERTY χωρίς ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, το κακό είναι μικρό. Θέμα συνήθειας είναι, μετά από λίγες μέρες ούτε που θα το προσέχεις. Και αν μάθεις και τυφλό σύστημα, ακόμα καλύτερα για σένα.

Αν είναι γερμανικό (QWERT*Z* αντί για QWERTY) ενδέχεται να σε μπερδεύει.
Γι'αυτό επιλέγεις το international english.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Σε προηγούμενα μοντέλα (δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ πότε ακριβώς άλλαξε αυτό) η εγγύηση όντως ακυρωνόταν με την αλλαγή σκληρού, αφού έπρεπε να λυθεί όλο το μηχάνημα. Πλέον στα MacBook ο σκληρός δίσκος αποτελεί μαζί με τη μνήμη user replaceable part. Η Apple δίνει και οδηγίες για την διαδικασία αλλαγής του δίσκου.
Στα MacBookPro εξακολουθεί να είναι non-serviceable part ο δίσκος.
Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι η mactrade απλά αλλάζει τον δίσκο μόνη της και κρατάει τον παλιό για να τον χρησιμοποιήσει ενδεχομένως σε περιπτώσεις αλλαγής σκληρού.
Έλεγξε αν η επέκταση εγγύησης είναι όντως AppleCare ή αν είναι δική τους. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση μπορείς να στείλεις το MacBook στην Rainbow, στην δεύτερη πρέπει να το στείλεις σ' αυτούς με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## Vietmam

Νάσαι καλά ariadgr!
99% θα προχωρήσω με το .mactrade.de

Απο ότι βλέπω έχει 'Bootcamp and Windows Installation 49 ευρό' (μαζί με τα xp? ;p η χωρίς)?



> F&#252;r die Installation muss zus&#228;tzlich eine Windows XP Software erworben werden.
> 
> Bei gleichzeitigen Kauf eines Apple Rechners mit Intel Prozessor und Windows XP (Home ode...
> 
> Sofort ab Lager lieferbar!


Ένας θεός ξέρει τi λέει παραπάνω! χάθηκε ο κόσμος να βάλουν και αγγλικά?

Με το OSX το αγγλικό δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα απο ότι έχω διαβάσει ... (θα μπορώ να γράφω Ελληνικά)

Τώρα αυτό το mb
http://www.mactrade.de/info/44389/
Είναι το καινούριο μη την πατήσω. ?

Και το τελευταίο (πυροβολήστε με έχετε δίκιο) 
Το ΜΒ θα δουλεύει 80% σε εξωτερική οθόνη τφτ... πόση ανάλυση μπορεί να σηκώσει? Μπορώ να βάλω μια 30" ;p

EDIT:
macgiorgosgr απο ότι κατάλαβα ο πρώτος χρόνος είναι apple και οι άλλοι 2 είναι απο αυτούς .. Αλλα 50 ευρό δεν είναι τίποτα .. για φαντάσου χτύπα ξύλο να πά8ει κάτι σοβαρό.. καλύτερα να πάει Γερμανία παρά να κλέψει η rainbow ..

----------


## ariadgr

> Απο ότι βλέπω έχει 'Bootcamp and Windows Installation 49 ευρό' (μαζί με τα xp? ;p η χωρίς)?


Χωρίς τα XP, μόνο εργατικά σε χρεώνει, μην το επιλέξεις.

[quote=Vietmam;1938549] Ένας θεός ξέρει τi λέει παραπάνω! χάθηκε ο κόσμος να βάλουν και αγγλικά?[/url]

http://babelfish.altavista.com




> Με το OSX το αγγλικό δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα απο ότι έχω διαβάσει ... (θα μπορώ να γράφω Ελληνικά)


Κανένα πρόβλημα




> Τώρα αυτό το mb
> http://www.mactrade.de/info/44389/
> Είναι το καινούριο μη την πατήσω. ?


Συγκρίνοντας τα χαρακτηριστικά με τα επίσημα:
http://www.apple.com/macbook/specs.html

βλέπεις ότι είναι το καινούργιο.




> Το ΜΒ θα δουλεύει 80% σε εξωτερική οθόνη τφτ... πόση ανάλυση μπορεί να σηκώσει? Μπορώ να βάλω μια 30" ;p


http://www.apple.com/macbook/specs.html

Extended desktop and video mirroring: Simultaneously supports full native resolution on the built-in display and up to *1920 by 1200* pixels on an external display, both at millions of colors

----------


## haHa

> Extended desktop and video mirroring: Simultaneously supports full native resolution on the built-in display and up to *1920 by 1200* pixels on an external display, both at millions of colors


Αυτο δεν γινεται τουλαχιστον στο προηγουμενο macbook με gma950(παρολο που η apple ισχυριζοταν το ιδιο).Δε ξερω αν διορθωθηκε στο καινουριο, με την καινουρια καρτα γραφικων.


Σε εξωτερικη οθονη , αν ειναι ανοιχτη και η εσωτερικη οθονη, υποστηριζει 1280x800.
Πρεπει να κλεισεις την εσωτερικη για να πιασει σε εξωτερικη μεγαλυτερη αναλυση(μεχρι 1920x1200 ,για 30" δεν κανει...)...

Ειναι σπαστικο αυτο καμμια φορα...

Mετα ειδα αυτο, αλλα δεν το εχω δοκιμασει..






Τελος,παρε και την 3ετη επεκταση εγγυησης που προσφερει το mactrade.de με μονο 50 ευρω!!

Δεν ειναι η επισημη της apple,αλλα αν σου χαλασει μετα τον πρωτο χρονο θα μπορεις να το στειλεις σε αυτους(οχι σε applestore) και θα στο φτιαξουν.

Ειναι πολυ φθηνη ,για αυτο αξιζει να την παρεις!

(για τον πρωτο χρονο ισχυει κανονικα η εγγυηση της apple λογικα)

----------


## nobleman

> Σε περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιούσες άλλο router πιο πριν, στην ίδια διεύθυνση, ο Safari θα φάει κόλλημα. Το username & password που βάζεις όταν σου ζητείται από οποιαδήποτε σελίδα, αν επιλέξεις να τα θυμάται, αποθηκεύονται στο Keychain. Η λύση θα έρθει με άνοιγμα του Keychain Access.app στα Utilities, εύρεση του αποθηκευμένου password και διαγραφή του.


Τελικά κατάφερα να συνδέσω ένα άλλο ασύρματο router αλλά το 543G μέσω ethernet και βλέπω το webface αν το συνδέσω ως WAN. Τότε όμως δεν έχω internet. Το βάζω LAN και δουλεύει κανονικά...

Πώς θα λύσω τον ήχο με το mail. Δεν έχω ηχητική ειδοποίηση για έναν από τους 3 λογαριασμούς που έχω, τον gmail... καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## haHa

Ενημερωση σχετικα με την επισκευη του macbook με το κλασσικο προβλημα μπαταριας!





> * Σε macbook μιας φιλης εμφανιστηκε το κλασσικο προβλημα με την μπαταρια:*
> * δεν φορτιζει η μπαταρια* και στην ενδειξη που κανονικα ελεγε ποσο τοις εκατο εχει απομεινει, *εμφανιζεται ενα Χ  .*
> 
> Aπο οτι καταλαβα απο το τηλεφωνο ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχει μπαταρια και δουλευει μονο με ρευμα.
> 
> 
> Ποια ειναι η διαδικασια (ειναι αγορασμενο πριν 3 μηνες απο τα fnac) ? Το παει στα fnac ή στην rainbow ? 
> Συσκευασμενο ,ολοκληρο ή σκετη μπαταρια? 
> Αναμενομενος χρονος επισκευης?
> ...





> Την Τριτη 16/1 πηγε στα fnac το χαλασμενο macbook με το κλασσικο προβλημα της μπαταριας:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...37#post1685637
> 
> Να δουμε ποτε θα επιστρεψει!



Τελικως εκαναν 1 μηνα για να το επισκευασουν,μεσα Φεβρουαριου το ειχε πισω με καινουρια μπαταρια.

Ομως απο οτι μου ειπε ανακαλυψε νεο προβλημα:
η καινουρια μπαταρια δεν καθεται καλα! Εξεχει λιγο,μπαινοβγαινει ,κατι τετοιο μου ειπε(νομιζω οτι μου ειπε οτι εχει βαλει χαρτακι για να την σφηνωνει).

Δεν παιζει μου ειπε να το παει ξανα πισω και να περιμενει αλλο 1 μηνα.


Ελεος με αυτες τις μπαταριες!


Οσο για την rainbow και το service της ,τα λογια ειναι περιττα!

----------


## nobleman

...και μένα κατάφεραν και δημιούργησαν πρόβλημα στα μαγνητάκια και τώρα το καπάκι δεν ασφαλίζει σωστά, ανοίγει μόνο του... πάντως είμαι ευχαριστημένος διότι μου άλλαξαν την μπαταρία (έβαλα μέσα του παλιού ΜΒΡ που είχε περάσει η εγγύηση) και την οθόνη που παρουσίαζε μια γραμμούλα εντός και μάλιστα 10 μέρες πριν λήξει η εγγύηση...!

----------


## toxicity

Γεια χαρά παιδιά, 
   απόκτησα μόλις ένα macbook 2.4,  :One thumb up: και αναρωτιέμαι αν ξερει κάποιος για freeware αντίστοιχο του dvdshrink, επίσης αν έχει κατεβάσει κάποιος σε mac iexplorer, διότι ο safari δεν βλέπει την ip camera μου!

----------


## kadronarxis

Έγινε ένα ξεκαθάρισμα κάποιων μηνυμάτων(μεταφέρθηκαν στο Αγορές Mac).
Στο thread αυτό μόνο ότι έχει σχέση με τα φορητά της apple(εκτός macbook air που έχει δικό του thread).
Να στε καλά.

----------

